# Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (May 1 - July 31, 2012)



## jprayze (Apr 30, 2012)

The Miconazole Nitrate thread started in 2002 and is still going strong and is filled with a lot of experience stories throughout the years. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209

I recently started (March 20) using it when I felt like I was at growth standstill and I think it is really helping me to move past SL and closer to APL.





Thank this OP to be added to this challenge and answer the following:

What is your current length?
How long have you used in MN?
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
What frequency will you apply it?
Any other growth aids that you are using?
Anything else you care to add:
****Must include a starting pic.* 

*Challengers*:
@lindsaywhat
@sheanu
@TalkTru
@mEmYSELFaNDj
@shortdub78
@braidqueen
@sajjy
@serenity34
@DaughterOfZion1
@Course24
@jprayze
@cherrynicole
@ZebraPrintLover
@deedoswell
@mamaore
@Veeda
@CICI24
@chocolat79
@pinkness27
@DivaJones
@mostamaziing
@marta9227
@ManiiSweetheart
@ycj1
@LightEyedMami
@Mjon912
@eocceas
@lovestarr
@xu93texas
@NikkiQ
@KiWiStyle
mallysmommy

*Check-in Dates:*
June 1st
July 1st
July 31st (Final)


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

My current length is almooostttt APL
Ive been using MN since Feb 27, 2012. i think it contributed to my 3 inches in 2 months growth spurt. 
Right now im using it mixed with a whip shea mix, sulfur, and rosemary oil. I think i will start using it straight and alternate between the mix and straight. 
i will apply it every single day
I also use sulfur and JBCO.
I love growwth aids! thanks jprayze for starting this challenge! i cant wait to see some more results.  My starting pic is in my siggy. Im on #4 of the shirt. 
i hope to be on #6 by july 1 (my next relaxer, and 3 inches total.)


----------



## sheanu (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm in! I was wondering when you'd get back to that thread so you could start this lol


----------



## Funmiloves (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll join

What is your current length? - pls see signature pictures
How long have you used in MN? Will start using by this weekend - need to buy it
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with mega tek
What frequency will you apply it? up to 3x per week
Any other growth aids that you are using? Biotin/ multi vit/ msm
Anything else you care to add: hope I get an extra 2 or 3 inches by the end of this challenge


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Apr 30, 2012)

What is your current length? WL But im just going to be using it on my edges, My edges are pitiful right now very due to falling out from post partum shedding, my edges are hella sparse these days and the length is maybe an 1/2" long
How long have you used in MN? I will be starting when the challenge starts
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I think I will mix it will jbco and some left over MT I have
What frequency will you apply it? Daily or ever other day
Any other growth aids that you are using? NO
Anything else you care to add: I have used it in the past and it worked well so I'm hoping it will do the same this time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2012)

What is your current length? almost APL
How long have you used in MN? just started
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? with Kid's Organic Triple Growth mixed in an applicator bottle
What frequency will you apply it? 3-4 times a week.
Any other growth aids that you are using? none
Anything else you care to add:  i wanna try to make sure that i don't cause dryness, so i will be drinking plenty of water and moisturizing with Hawaiian Silky and my leave-in conditioner.
***Must include a starting pic.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

mEmYSELFaNDj
you said it's worked for you in the past, what kind of results did you see?


----------



## braidqueen (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok I'm in!
What is your current length? NL
How long have you used in MN? Just started 2 weeks ago.
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed one tube with half a jar of African pride grease.
What frequency will you apply it? 3 times a week
Any other growth aids that you are using? ic deep penetrating daily moisturizer and I seal with organic coconut oil.
Anything else you care to add: 
I self bleached my hair last October and leaving all of what I bleached in the sink. EVERY STRAND! Leaving my entire crown bald(from hairline to center) so I have no choice but to keep it braided or I'd have to shave my head cause it can't style. The pic that's shown is how the mixture looks after I've applied it and it dries clear. I started 2 weeks the same day I got my braids redone. Hope to be regrown by end of year.


----------



## sajjy (Apr 30, 2012)

YYAAAYYY!!! thanx jprayze for starting this challenge!
What is your current length?
]An inch or two from APL
How long have you used in MN?
Just Started I'd say 3 monthes
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
I just mix with water only
What frequency will you apply it?
After reading your experience twice a day for the last two weeks. Before I think i did it once a day.
Any other growth aids that you are using?
Yes, Mega-tek and Sulphur


----------



## serenity34 (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah my first challenge(newbie)
•What is your current length? see pictue i guess almost armpit length
•How long have you used in MN? Will start tomorrow
•How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? mixed with oils, olive oil,coconut oil jojoba oil and some essential oils
•What frequency willyou apply it?every 3-4 x a week
•Any other growth aids that you are using?  Nioxin recharge vitamins, prenatal vitamins


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm almost at APL!!! 

I will be using it directly on my scalp 2 x a day. 

I have some MT that I will be using a couple times a week. 

I have been using MN for about 4 days thus far. 

Hey Ladies,  I purchased my MN in bulk. I bought 6 packs for only 9  bucks off Amazon (shipping is 6 which is annoyyinngggg).  I know some ladies are actually buying the Monistat brand which can be expensive so Im hoping this helps. I ordered 2, 6 packs of this. 

Miconazole Nitrate 2 % Antifungal Cream - 1 Oz (Pack of 6)


----------



## Course24 (Apr 30, 2012)

*What is your current length?* Armpit Length- see profile pictures or pics below
*How long have you used in MN?* Since Jan 2012
*How will you use your MN *(directly/mixed)? MN 4% mixed with JBCO & Coconut oil
*What frequency will you apply it?* 1-2x per week
*Any other growth aids that you are using?* Multi,Biotin/MSM, sulfur 8

*Starting Pics*:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=8523&pictureid=113909 (pic of NG 9 weeks post using MN oil mix)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=8523&pictureid=113751
http://st7d.longhaircareforum.com/static/profilepics/profilepic5476_3.gif


----------



## jprayze (Apr 30, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> yeah my first challenge(newbie)
> •What is your current length? see pictue i guess almost armpit length
> •How long have you used in MN? Will start tomorrow
> •How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? mixed with oils, olive oil,coconut oil jojoba oil and some essential oils
> ...


 
serenity34 Welcome to LHCF!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 30, 2012)

Course24 I can't see your signature pics?


----------



## sheanu (Apr 30, 2012)

What is your current length?
-Ear-length...

    How long have you used in MN?
-since last friday (so 3 days since I got it in the evening)

    How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
- Directly (mixed with water to thin it out a bit) and mixed (in my bhringraj-brahmi oil)

    What frequency will you apply it?
- Directly every morning after a workout and cowash and 3X a week before bed with the oil mix.

    Any other growth aids that you are using?
-Just the oil and vitamins (if those can be considered growth aids lol)

    Anything else you care to add:
-Good luck ladies!

***Must include a starting pic:

I took this pic in March. I've had A HUGE struggle with my scalp and the following thread has some more pics: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=569133

I'm going hard for some edges


----------



## jprayze (Apr 30, 2012)

And here's my entry 

What is your current length? just shy of APL (about 1 inch away)

How long have you used in MN? I've been using it since March 20th.  

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?   I'm going to continue to massage it directly on my scalp twice a day.  Thinking about making a spray mix that includes MN but I'm not sure yet.

What frequency will you apply it? 2x/day
Any other growth aids that you are using?  
I use JBCO when wearing natural type of styles (twistout, wet buns, wash n gos), not while straight.
Going to try to start taking my vitamins (multi, and 1000 mcg biotin) while doing this challenge to get max growth.

Anything else you care to add: Hoping that this challenge will get me to APL by the next length check (June 30th).


My starting pics are the April 25 pic from the opening post and this twistout from last week:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15806105&postcount=3823


----------



## Course24 (Apr 30, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Course24 I can't see your signature pics?



Thanks. I meant to say profile pics. I got them posted now.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 30, 2012)

Course24 Your ponytail is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 30, 2012)

sheanu I can't wait to see your progress pic!!!  This is going to be good!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 30, 2012)

Ladies feel free to check in anytime and tell when and how you used your MN!


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 1, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Ladies feel free to check in anytime and tell when and how you used your MN!


 
will do!


----------



## Course24 (May 1, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Course24 Your ponytail is gorgeous!!!



jprayze
Thanks. I plan to have a full rear hair length photo taken this week when my SO learns how to use the camera correctly w/o botching-up the shot! He acts like.. 
I cant seem to get a complete shot doing it by myself. So he's got to do it!
I will then add it to my profile and prior post.


----------



## sheanu (May 1, 2012)

About to workout and use it again after I cowash


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2012)

Good Morning, 

I'm bunning this week, so before I bun, I massage some MN all over my scalp, followed my some apricot oil.  JBCO on the ends and a little on the edges.  Feeling good ladies!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2012)

i will be using some tonight before bed.


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 1, 2012)

Of course I'm in!

*Current Length:* Somewhere between APL and BSL
*How long have you been using MN?* A couple of months. I haven't been keeping exact count. =/
*How will you use your MN?* Mixed with Avlon Keracare Dry and Itchy Scalp Glossifier
*What frequency will you apply it?* Nightly
*Any other growth aids you are using?* I take biotin and MSM pills 1x/daily
*Anything else you care to add:* Will add a starting pic as soon as I take one. Getting a relaxer tomorrow so I will take it afterwards.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 1, 2012)

Add me please....

*What is your current length?* 
Not going off of length because I am only using it on my sparse edges

*How long have you used in MN? *
Since 4/23/12

*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *
Mixed with JBCO and Emu Oil

*What frequency will you apply it? *
At least 3-4x/week; not really sure though cause I like to add it to my temples after a fresh wash or cowash.

*Any other growth aids that you are using? *
Nope too lazy, might jump on some major vits in a min though

*Anything else you care to add:*
Not at the moment....


----------



## cherrynicole (May 1, 2012)

What is your current length?
1 in shy of APL

How long have you used in MN? 
4 mos

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? 
Mixed with a moisturizer (NTM at the moment)

What frequency will you apply it? 
2-3x/wk

Any other growth aids that you are using? 
Multivitamin, biotin, folic acid

Anything else you care to add:
Yay for an MN challenge!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Funmiloves (May 1, 2012)

Whoo-hoo! Bought my MN, will start applying tonight.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (May 1, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> @mEmYSELFaNDj
> you said it's worked for you in the past, what kind of results did you see?


 lindsaywhat When I first started my hair journey in the summer of 09 I used it between June and august, and I my hair grow at least 2.5 inches(please note: my hair was also hidden in a weave that whole time though, so MN/MT mixture worked in conjunction with protective styling and I was taking chorella and garlic supplements). And then in April 2010 I had a baby and my edges fell out and I used it again and my edges filled back by the beginning of fall. So its worked great for me two separate occasions. So Im sure it will work for me this time.


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to all the new challengers...I updated the list!  I also ordered the 6pk from amazon.com...don't want to run out...good deal thanks DaughterOfZion1.


----------



## deedoswell (May 1, 2012)

Hi - is it too late to join!!!?


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2012)

deedoswell No, jump right in!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2012)

I wanna join! Will fully answer when not on my phone. Yay!


----------



## deedoswell (May 1, 2012)

Hi can someone tell me how to upload my pic?  Thanks!


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2012)

deedoswell on ur computer, make sure u click advanced and then click on the paper clip image at the top.


----------



## DivaJones (May 1, 2012)

My current length is APL
Ive been using MN since Feb 3, 2012. I think it contributed to my 3 inches in 2 months growth spurt. 
Right now im using it mixed with a whip shea mix, JBCO, Olive Oil, Jojoba Oil, Coconut Oil, Glycerin, and rosemary oil.  
I apply it every single day
I am RELAXING June 22, 2012


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 1, 2012)

hey everyone i have a question. do you all think MN works better by itself or is it just as effective with other things added? 
im temtped to mix it with some castor oil i just but today but im wondering if i get better results just using it straight from the tube. 

anyways, for an update, i'll be going under wigs for the summer with plats or cornrows underneath. this will give me easier access to my scalp and less manipulation of my hair when i apply my MN.


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 1, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> hey everyone i have a question. do you all think MN works better by itself or is it just as effective with other things added?
> im temtped to mix it with some castor oil i just but today but im wondering if i get better results just using it straight from the tube.
> 
> anyways, for an update, i'll be going under wigs for the summer with plats or cornrows underneath. this will give me easier access to my scalp and less manipulation of my hair when i apply my MN.


lindsaywhat

I've never used castor oil before, but I've seen plenty of posts in the original MN thread where people used it with castor oil. Also, I would guess that it would work better straight, but a lot of people mix it because it gives them headaches when applied straight.


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2012)

lindsaywhat I guess you could try it out and see what works best for you as far as results.  Had you had any headaches or anything like that?


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2012)

Everyone -- in the original MN thread, there is some talk about MN being drying, so please try to be proactive with that.  I'm also in the HOTS, Oils, Sealing Challenge, so that helps...I use a variety of oils on my scalp and for sealing.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 1, 2012)

jprayze 
nope no headaches for me, 
i guess there really is no reason to dilute it unless youre sensitive to it.


----------



## deedoswell (May 2, 2012)

jprayze

Thanks so much!!!  I did do exactly that.  I took a pic then posted it to my desktop and then went into the advance part and clicked the paper clip (attachment) and nothing happens!  I will try it again today.


----------



## deedoswell (May 2, 2012)

What is your current length?
APL

How long have you used in MN? 
Need to buy some this week

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? 
I've used it in the past and I used with a mixture of sulfur and other oils; this time I think I want to try it straight, maybe?

What frequency will you apply it? 
2 x/week

Any other growth aids that you are using? 
Multivitamin, biotin, HSN, fish oil, B12

Anything else you care to add:
Thanks for this challenge!


----------



## mamaore (May 2, 2012)

Can I still join in the challenge?
What is your current length?
SL on my shortest side.

How long have you used in MN? 
I used it for 2 weeks before my TU

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?  
Mixed with Castor oil, Grapeseed oil and Elucence Conditioner

What frequency will you apply it? 
3 - 4 x/week in the evening

Any other growth aids that you are using? 
MSM, I should get back on my hempseed oil soon

Anything else you care to add:
I had headaches for a few days when I started using MN, I'm still uncertain whether it was MN that caused it or stress. I will monitor any side-effects this go around and update.
I will only be using MN on the left side of my head, my nape and edges. I need the left side to catch up with the right side.

Starting picture is in signature


----------



## jprayze (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to our newest challengers deedoswell and mamaore!


----------



## Funmiloves (May 2, 2012)

Checking in for today

whoops, I checked in the wrong thread a minute ago, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2012)

Following this Thread. Will _Lurk_.

My plans are to Rotate it with some of the other stuff I'm using:

Mega-Tek (Original Formula)
Hair Trigger

I have some in my Stash and this Thread made me wanna gone & pull it out.

Wish You Ladies all the best. Will keep up with your Progress.


----------



## sheanu (May 2, 2012)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> What is your current length?
> APL
> 
> How long have you used in MN?
> ...



Off topic: girl your bathroom looks lovely! And I see you with your shower filter! Your hair is beautiful as well lol. Idk why I noticed all that before I took in your hair


----------



## EasypeaZee (May 2, 2012)

Meeee!!

My current length is about 2-3 inches away from APL
I'm relaxed and I'm hoping to gain a few extra inches for the year and I'm very exciting! I was praying by August to be APL but I'm not sure if I can mange that... I don't really have a good picture for my start but here's an ok one:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (May 2, 2012)

Hi EasypeaZee How are you applying it?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 3, 2012)

Hello ladies, I'm not in the challenge but I do use MN daily. Today I had to buy a new box for the week. I had to laugh at myself. I went to Family Dollar to buy it and accidentally slam the box down on the counter like I was proud to be buying coochie cream. Oh, I was waiting for the guy checking me out to say something. I was ready to tell him it's for my scalp not my cat. Where has my shame of buy such a cream gone? When I needed it for it's intended purpose I was ducking and dodging like I was on a secret mission. It is amazing what being hair obsessed will do to you. I'm like a crackhead. No shame in how I get my fix. Tis all!


----------



## Veeda (May 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone. 

I am a newbie and I read all 54 pages of the MN Challenge. That's all I've been doing at work for the past 3 days. LOL. I actually started on Sunday, the 29th. I brought Giant's brand of MN and mixed the entire tube into B&B Super Grow in the blue container. I had the dull headaches all day long on Mon, Tues and Wed. So, last night I went and brought Doo Gro Super Growth Hair oil and mixed almost half of that into my misture. Let's see if I have any headaches today. Last night I went to the Dollar Tree in Marlow Heights Shopping Center (in MD, PG County) and I brought 6 boxes of their vagie cream and 6 boxes of their athlete's feet cream. When I got to the register, the woman looked up at me and I know she was saying to herself, "What in the hell kind of infection she got?" LMBO. I was laughing so hard on the inside. I walked out the door with a big old smile and a big old secret. . So, I am entering the challenge and her is my info:

    What is your current length? Past Shoulders; longest part just past armpits.
    How long have you used in MN? 4 days
    How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? entire tube of MN into entire jar of B&B Super Grow along with half a bottle of Doo Gro Super Growth Hair oil 
    What frequency will you apply it? Every night. Starting Sunday, May 6, morning & night.
    Any other growth aids that you are using? No.
    Anything else you care to add: I just brought the Doo Gro growth shampoo and deep conditioner that I will add to my regimen. Along with my every 6 week Afogee Treatments.

BTW, what do the abbreviations for the hair lengths mean(APL, etc)? Also, how do you post pictures?

Thanks so much Ladies!!!


----------



## jprayze (May 3, 2012)

Veeda I live in the Baltimore area and I haven't been able to find it in the Dollar Tree.  Guess I will keep looking.  Good Luck with your new regi.

For posting pics, make sure you click on 'Go Advanced' and then click on the Paper Clip icon to upload pics.

Welcome!


----------



## deedoswell (May 3, 2012)

sheanu

LOL - thanks!!!  I often think when I'm taking a pic - "look around you" make sure what's in the room you don't mind be in the pic!!!


----------



## deedoswell (May 3, 2012)

@ Ms TiKi

Too funny!!!!!  By the way your hair is beautiful - nice and thick too!!!  Do you think that is because of the MN or is it naturally thick?  Anyway, its gorgeous.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 3, 2012)

deedoswell Thank you so much My hair is naturally thick. Plus, I take biotin. That pic is from Jan. I wasn't using growth aides on a regular basis then. The MN has made my hair grow and my issue right now is hand in hair syndrome.


----------



## braidqueen (May 3, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Hello ladies, I'm not in the challenge but I do use MN daily. Today I had to buy a new box for the week. I had to laugh at myself. I went to Family Dollar to buy it and accidentally slam the box down on the counter like I was proud to be buying coochie cream. Oh, I was waiting for the guy checking me out to say something. I was ready to tell him it's for my scalp not my cat. Where has my shame of buy such a cream gone? When I needed it for it's intended purpose I was ducking and dodging like I was on a secret mission. It is amazing what being hair obsessed will do to you. I'm like a crackhead. No shame in how I get my fix. Tis all!


 

hahahaha thats funny!


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 3, 2012)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=8551&pictureid=113927



Here's my starting pic... Sorry about the bad quality, this was my first time taking a hair pic. This is my current length, although I will be measuring my day-to-day progress by my new growth. I'll probably start applying again on Saturday, since I relaxed yesterday.


----------



## jprayze (May 3, 2012)

NaiyaAi Did you attach it?  I can't see it.


----------



## braidqueen (May 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about mixing MN with Sulphur8. Anyone using this currently? Also because my crown is SO short my braids in that section slips out if I wash my hair but my hair smells cause I have extensions with my braids. Anyone know if dry shampoos will help with the smell?


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 3, 2012)

jprayze

I removed the attachment and posted the link to the picture instead. I hope that helps.


----------



## jprayze (May 3, 2012)

braidqueen I wish I could help with your questions...maybe someone else can chime in.  It's harder to find answers without the search function.


----------



## deedoswell (May 3, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> I'm thinking about mixing MN with Sulphur8. Anyone using this currently? Also because my crown is SO short my braids in that section slips out if I wash my hair but my hair smells cause I have extensions with my braids. Anyone know if dry shampoos will help with the smell?



I don't know about braids and dry shampoos but I can tell you that last year I was using MN and Sulfur8 and it did work on growth for my hair.  Question, why not just hide your hair in wigs until your crown grows back?


----------



## jprayze (May 3, 2012)

Hey ladies, I massaged the MN in all over, followed up with a little grapeseed oil and JBCO on my edges (they are a little thinner than I like), and put my hair into high bun.  I tied a satin scarf around it...I'm feeling good.

SN:  I may be doing an informal length check soon, if I decide to straighten this weekend...I usually do the length check a few days afterwards once the curls have fallen and my hair is relatively straight...will keep up posted!


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 4, 2012)

braidqueen
 i agree with the previous deedoswell, maybe you should try wigs/half wigs til you grow out your crown because ive read somewhere that dry shampoos are a complete no no for the hair. 
this way, you could have better access to your hair to cleanse it regularly while using the mn mix.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 4, 2012)

jprayze cant wait for your update!
checking in, have been applying my mn and jbco sulfur mix as usual.


----------



## jprayze (May 4, 2012)

Just a morning thought-- I think the important part is to make MN just one _part_ of your healthy hair regimen.  I think your whole regimen needs to be on point and then when you add MN to it, it works really well.  I'm still trying to iron out my regimen, but I've made great strides, thanks to everything I've learned on LHCF about what works and doesn't work for for my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 4, 2012)

i have been applying my mixture for the past 3 days.  i have been able to give myself some nice scalp massages too.  seems like i got a good reggi going on as well.  i am so glad my hair is turning around for the better.  i needed to use MN anyway, i kinda had some scalp burns from my last touchup, so it is helping with that as well.  i just know i will not be self relaxing anymore and i want to switch from Mizani.


----------



## jprayze (May 4, 2012)

shortdub78 I think the scalp massages help a lot!


----------



## braidqueen (May 4, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> @braidqueen
> i agree with the previous deedoswell, maybe you should try wigs/half wigs til you grow out your crown because ive read somewhere that dry shampoos are a complete no no for the hair.
> this way, you could have better access to your hair to cleanse it regularly while using the mn mix.


 
Hey I'm not the braidqueen for no reason. I can REALLy rock braids. I have small slim features and I make a wig LOOK like a wig because of this. I don't even get sow-ins or wear my own hair down with bangs because those styles seem to swallow my face.

But thank you for the heads up on the shampoo


----------



## braidqueen (May 4, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> I don't know about braids and dry shampoos but I can tell you that last year I was using MN and Sulfur8 and it did work on growth for my hair. Question, why not just hide your hair in wigs until your crown grows back?


 
Thank you very much. I'll buy my sulfur8 tomorrow.


----------



## deedoswell (May 4, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> Hey I'm not the braidqueen for no reason. I can REALLy rock braids. I have small slim features and I make a wig LOOK like a wig because of this. I don't even get sow-ins or wear my own hair down with bangs because those styles seem to swallow my face.
> 
> But thank you for the heads up on the shampoo



I understand.  I have a small face (so I've been told) and anytime I put on a wig it doesn't look right on me but my daughters can wear them and NO one can tell it is a wig.  Maybe some of the braid ladies can help with suggestions?


----------



## sheanu (May 4, 2012)

Does the unscented sulfur 8 really not smell? I want to buy some today to mix with MN but I HATE the smell of Sulfur 8!


----------



## braidqueen (May 4, 2012)

Oh I wasn't even aware there was an unscented version


----------



## Funmiloves (May 4, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## sheanu (May 4, 2012)

braidqueen said:
			
		

> Oh I wasn't even aware there was an unscented version



Well it's a light version lol


----------



## Skyfall (May 5, 2012)

hey when you mix it with coconut oil which solidifies at room temperature, is ok to heat it under running water?


----------



## chocolat79 (May 5, 2012)

Can I join the challenge? Pretty please?? I'll be sure to include a starting pic


----------



## Mznelly (May 5, 2012)

I want to try this challenge but I refuse to pay 14 dollars for vag cream lol

Where are you ladies buying your cream from?


----------



## sheanu (May 5, 2012)

Henna'd overnight, dc'd this morning then braided and applied my sulfur 8-mn mix this morning. Y'all weren't kidding bout that tingle! ^_^
Thanks ladies


----------



## jprayze (May 5, 2012)

chocolat79 said:
			
		

> Can I join the challenge? Pretty please?? I'll be sure to include a starting pic



chocolat79 sure join in!!!


----------



## jprayze (May 5, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I want to try this challenge but I refuse to pay 14 dollars for vag cream lol
> 
> Where are you ladies buying your cream from?



Mznelly try your dollar stores first- dollar tree, family dollar and dollar general.

I definitely get the generic... Last time I got in from rite aid, I think for $10 but it has lasted for about a month and I still have some. I just use a little.

Eta: there's a link earlier in the thread to order from amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2012)

Following this Challenge!

I got mine from Kroger for about $5.19. They also had some for $4.79 or something like that (Kroger brand). I'm sure CVS, Walgreen, etc...have their own Generic Brand for a 'decent' price.

I recently got the Amazon order. A box of 6 for like $14 bucks.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 5, 2012)

I get mine from Family Dollar for $5.50


----------



## DivaJones (May 5, 2012)

Saturday May 5, 2012 I have Singalese twist put in, I will be applying my mn by melting my SheaButter Mix and adding it to my scalp!


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 5, 2012)

DivaJones
are u worried about build-up? how often will u clarify?


----------



## DivaJones (May 5, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> DivaJones
> are u worried about build-up? how often will u clarify?




I will clarify 1x a month, depends on how much build up I have...... No I am not worried about build up I take pretty good care of my hair while in braids/twist


----------



## deedoswell (May 5, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I get mine from Family Dollar for $5.50



Wow.  I need to go there.  I was going to get mine today but CVS had it for $12 and up!

Thanks!


----------



## braidqueen (May 5, 2012)

danibeeja_gyal said:


> hey when you mix it with coconut oil which solidifies at room temperature, is ok to heat it under running water?



LOL Where do you live and how cold is it there cause coconut oil is NEVER solid at room temperature cause I can always slip my fingers right in. Hmmm maybe I'm the one who's weird. Now that I think about it 85 degrees may not be everyone's normal day. MY BAD!


----------



## braidqueen (May 5, 2012)

Ok I have updates. Its been 2 weeks and the hair on my crown is FILLING in. I have hair growing outside my braids. Not fags from the braids actual hair on the scalp around the braids I just got redone 18 days ago. I'm happy cause I thought the bleach did permanent damage to my follicles. 

 I took pics so you ladies can see the size of the braids and the style I wear (just a ponytail cause I'm lazy). I took pics of the hair growth so I hope you can see it clearly. Pics will be up tomorrow after church cause I'm off to bed cause church starts at 7am.


----------



## CICI24 (May 5, 2012)

I would like to join.

What is your current length? 


I just cut it to neck length


How long have you used in MN?


I just started today.


How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? 


I already had some mixed in Doo Gro hair grease.


What frequency will you apply it?


Every other day


Any other growth aids that you are using? 


I will be taking my regular supplements daily.


Anything else you care to add:


----------



## jprayze (May 6, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> Wow.  I need to go there.  I was going to get mine today but CVS had it for $12 and up!
> 
> Thanks!



I went to Dollar General today and got some for $5.50.  I'm still waiting on my Amazon order.  The fun part is they keep it at the register, so I had to actually ask them for it...


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 6, 2012)

checking in
im only 2 weeks post and im already experiencing some new growth. this is a good sign!


----------



## chocolat79 (May 6, 2012)

*What is your current length?* NL unstretched (see pics)
*How long have you used in MN?* 2 days (consistently)
*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?* Mixed with hemp seed oil, sulfur, and garlic oil
*What frequency will you apply it?* Every night and sometimes twice a day
*Any other growth aids that you are using?* Nioxin supplements, oil concoction, Biotin 5mg, Pantothenic acid

Starting Pics:


----------



## braidqueen (May 6, 2012)

Hey All,
I've attached my photos. One of them shows the style and size of my braids and they're done with human extensions. Another shows and up close view so you can see how much space was between my braids because the bleach left me nothing but fuzz and thin fuzz at that. The other 2 show how I now have growth in between those spaces. I've been waiting for my crown to fill in and now its begun.

If you can see the attachments I'll put them in my album in a few minutes.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 6, 2012)

was having some unusual headaches last night. guess i gotta start dilutin' my mn


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 6, 2012)

Gonna start re-applying my MN mix. I'll be updating (probably) weekly with how much new growth I have.


----------



## DivaJones (May 6, 2012)

Melting my mn and applying it to my scalp!!!!


----------



## pinkness27 (May 6, 2012)

What is your current length? SL 
How long have you used MN? May 21st will mark 3 months 
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? MN mixed with jbco, sulfur, and MT on my edges and MN, OCT, and garlic pills squeezed into gueye braid spray for the rest of my hair   
What frequency will you apply it? 2x a day for the edges and once a day for rest of hair
Any other growth aids that you are using? Hairfinity...may switch to Nature Life's Marine Collagen


----------



## mamaore (May 6, 2012)

DivaJones said:


> Melting my mn and applying it to my scalp!!!!



@DivaJones be careful with the heat. I think I read on the original MN thread that heat makes MN ineffective.

My first check-in. I couldn't start on the 1st of May because I had to wait 1 week Post TU before starting. 

I already started to feel the slight tingle.


----------



## sajjy (May 7, 2012)

starting picture: *May,7th 2012*
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0666408.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0666408.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jprayze (May 7, 2012)

I'm catching up with all the weekend updates...weekend was busy but beautiful!  I went to the salon and got my hair pincurled turned out really pretty...I can't do a length check until these curls fall 

Everyone, please check and make sure your name is on the list of challengers if you joined recently.  If not, PM me.

braidqueen Great process!


----------



## jprayze (May 7, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @DivaJones be careful with the heat. I think I read on the original MN thread that heat makes MN ineffective.
> 
> My first check-in. I couldn't start on the 1st of May because I had to wait 1 week Post TU before starting.
> 
> I already started to feel the slight tingle.


 
I remember that about heat too...


----------



## Veeda (May 7, 2012)

Thanks so much JPrayze!!!!


----------



## Veeda (May 7, 2012)

Here is my wet & dry "before MN" photo taken on May 3, 2010.


----------



## braidqueen (May 7, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I'm catching up with all the weekend
> 
> braidqueen Great process!



Thank you. I know length check is important to everyone but my major concern is regrowth to my badly bleach-burnt crown. The hair growing on the scalp between the braid assures me I'm going to have the fullness and thickness I did before my tragedy.


----------



## Veeda (May 7, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> Thank you. I know length check is important to everyone but my major concern is regrowth to my badly bleach-burnt crown. The hair growing on the scalp between the braid assures me I'm going to have the fullness and thickness I did before my tragedy.


Congrats BraidQueen. How are you using your MN...straight or mixing?

Thx


----------



## Funmiloves (May 7, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## Mznelly (May 7, 2012)

ok I know I'm super late but I want to join lol

What is your current length?unsure I'm guessing sl? What do you guys think

How long have you used in MN?Never used it 

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Direct unless I start getting a headache then I'll mix it with some sheabutter

What frequency will you apply it? Once a day every day

Any other growth aids that you are using? Mega tek mixed with evco jojoba Castro oil peppermint and grape seed oil

Anything else you care to add: I have a few problems area  from doing too many tight ponytails. I've also noticed one side of my head is longer than the other. This is due my negligence with my leave out while I was on my weavy wonder escapades I'm praying mn helps me with this

[


----------



## mamaore (May 7, 2012)

Checking in. I didn't feel any tingle tonight but so far so good no headaches...


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 7, 2012)

checking in. this morning after i did a yummy black/lavender/chamomille tea rinse, I applied my JBCO/sulfur mix. tonight i just applied mn/whipped shea mix to my scalp, m&s'd, and am ghe'ing right now.


----------



## jprayze (May 7, 2012)

Mznelly looks like APL to me


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2012)

checking in!


----------



## braidqueen (May 7, 2012)

Veeda said:


> Congrats BraidQueen. How are you using your MN...straight or mixing?
> 
> Thx



The mixture I have now is African Pride grease (LOVE the smell) and MN. just those 2 and I apply 3 times a week and maybe a little more on my edges. I'm going to get my hair redone next week but just the first two or three rows tighten up so I'll take pics of the new growth then. That'll would make my time about a month on MN.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 8, 2012)

Been consistent every night...still have to do it for tonight! Grow hair grow!!


----------



## sheanu (May 8, 2012)

About to run, cowash and apply again this morning


----------



## mamaore (May 8, 2012)

Anyone experience itching  I think my hair has the itchies. Its either the MN or Beemine Balanced Moisturizer.


----------



## sheanu (May 8, 2012)

mamaore said:
			
		

> Anyone experience itching  I think my hair has the itchies. Its either the MN or Beemine Balanced Moisturizer.



I do occasionally but mostly tingly goodness for hours sometimes lol. When it itches I just spritz some water on.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 8, 2012)

mamaore said:


> Anyone experience itching  I think my hair has the itchies. Its either the MN or Beemine Balanced Moisturizer.



I normally get the itchies when I'm having a growth spurt. That might be what's going on with you.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 8, 2012)

Just had a wash session and applied some to my edges.....*1/3 for the week *of 5/6 to 5/12.


----------



## jprayze (May 8, 2012)

Checking in...I've been doing 1 time a week since I got my hair done, was a little scared of the cream causing reversion


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 8, 2012)

checking in. anyone got any new growth yet?


----------



## deedoswell (May 8, 2012)

I am soooooooooo late!!!  I just bought and applied my MN!  Hope I'm not kicked out of the challenge.  May is a crazy month for me - I have 7 family birthdays in this month and have been running to birthday parties (kids!)   

I did not apply it straight like I thought I might.  Has anyone done this?  I used sulfur and coconut oil with the MN.


http://http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=148889&stc=1&d=1336526119


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 8, 2012)

deedoswell
i  tried it straight and it gave me headaches


----------



## deedoswell (May 8, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> @deedoswell
> i tried it straight and it gave me headaches


 

Thanks !  that's what I heard some people experienced.  I think I will just stay with a mix.


----------



## jprayze (May 8, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Checking in...I've been doing 1 time a week since I got my hair done, was a little scared of the cream causing reversion



Oops I meant 1 time a DAY versus 2 times!


----------



## pinkness27 (May 9, 2012)

Getting pimples on upper forehead from too much jbco. I use it on my edges before my MN mix. Will try n be less heavy handed with the oil. 

Getting paranoid about possible shedding from my MN spray mix that has MT in it.


----------



## 757diva (May 9, 2012)

I bought a applicator bottle and put my mixture in there. Shea Oil, Jojoba and Grapeseed (of course MN). I have in braids right now and apply twice a day. No problems with anymore itching since I added oils.


----------



## jprayze (May 9, 2012)

I got my shipment and I'm all stocked up!


----------



## sheanu (May 9, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'll have been using for two weeks on friday and I have quite a few baby fairs popping up along my edges. I can see them more when I sweat or my hair is wet. I can braid my hair right up to my edges now in some places. MN really is the truth :')

Bout to run, cowash and apply again


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2012)

I really wanna start applying MN mixed with a bit of water and rosemary or tea tree oil to my scalp using an applicator bottle. I just have to get cranking if I wanna reach my Dec. 2012 and June 2013 goals.


----------



## mamaore (May 9, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> checking in. anyone got any new growth yet?


 
Not me, I just started applying it on Monday though Can you tell i'm an eager  beaver



deedoswell said:


> I did not apply it straight like I thought I might. Has anyone done this? I used sulfur and coconut oil with the MN.
> 
> 
> http://http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=148889&stc=1&d=1336526119




As long as you don't get headaches, you should be good.



sheanu said:


> Hey ladies! I'll have been using for two weeks on friday and I have quite a few baby fairs popping up along my edges. I can see them more when I sweat or my hair is wet. I can braid my hair right up to my edges now in some places. MN really is the truth :')
> 
> Bout to run, cowash and apply again


 
Grow hair grow 



Jewell said:


> I really wanna start applying MN mixed with a bit of water and rosemary or tea tree oil to my scalp using an applicator bottle. I just have to get cranking if I wanna reach my Dec. 2012 and June 2013 goals.


 
I added some essential oil to my mix..peppermint and teatree oil IIRC. 
So you should be good.


----------



## mamaore (May 9, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I normally get the itchies when I'm having a growth spurt. That might be what's going on with you.


 
Ms. Tiki thanks for this ...I sure hope so. The itches start immediately after the tingling and it goes on for about 30-45 minutes then tapers off.

jprayze, do you think MN can truly cause reversion? Aren't relaxers supposed to be permanent 

Anyone know how long we can keep our MN mix without growing mold. My mix is probably 3 weeks old and I only made about 3oz for this batch. It still looks fresh though. What do you think ladies?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 9, 2012)

I've kept mixes for months but I also put peppermint and tea tree oil in the bottle


----------



## deedoswell (May 9, 2012)

Only day 2 for me.  Applying once a day. Trying not to be too heavy handed.


----------



## mostamaziing (May 9, 2012)

I'd like to join if it isn't too late. I still gotta purchase the stuff but I wanted to know if I could join first before doing so


----------



## jprayze (May 9, 2012)

mostamaziing said:
			
		

> I'd like to join if it isn't too late. I still gotta purchase the stuff but I wanted to know if I could join first before doing so


Sure come on in!!!


----------



## jprayze (May 9, 2012)

mamaore said:
			
		

> Ms. Tiki thanks for this ...I sure hope so. The itches start immediately after the tingling and it goes on for about 30-45 minutes then tapers off.
> 
> jprayze, do you think MN can truly cause reversion? Aren't relaxers supposed to be permanent
> 
> Anyone know how long we can keep our MN mix without growing mold. My mix is probably 3 weeks old and I only made about 3oz for this batch. It still looks fresh though. What do you think ladies?



I'm a long term transitioner!  2.5 years post relaxer...been getting trims all along still not 100% natural.  Whenmy hair is freshly straightened, I don't want anything that looks like moisture on it  so I'm real careful about applying to just the scalp and I don't think I'm as liberal. When I wear my hair in buns and twist outs, life is good...


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 9, 2012)

sigh,
i dont know yall, ive been having some very crushing headaches today, and i dont know why erplexed
ive been consistent with my mn and i have been mixing it with shea butter because when i used it straight it gave me headaches. 
also, its not like im new to using mn, ive been using it, just less potent i guess. idk, not sure what to do.


----------



## mostamaziing (May 9, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Sure come on in!!!



thanks!  I'll post my hair length as soon as my camera gets done charging 


What is your current length?
*fully shoulder length *

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
*mixed with BB Hair Growth Oil and applied by my applicator bottle.*

What frequency will you apply it?
*Once every other night.*

Any other growth aids that you are using?
*Nope. 

*I gave my MegaTek a break for a few months, but since its getting warmer I can wash my hair more often so I might use it again in the coming summer.










its the best I could do with my ipod touch x_x
*


----------



## mostamaziing (May 9, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> sigh,
> i dont know yall, ive been having some very crushing headaches today, and i dont know why erplexed
> ive been consistent with my mn and i have been mixing it with shea butter because when i used it straight it gave me headaches.
> also, its not like im new to using mn, ive been using it, just less potent i guess. idk, not sure what to do.



I remember having that problem a long time ago with my 4% cream  Advil liquid gels really help and it works fast


----------



## jprayze (May 10, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> sigh,
> i dont know yall, ive been having some very crushing headaches today, and i dont know why erplexed
> ive been consistent with my mn and i have been mixing it with shea butter because when i used it straight it gave me headaches.
> also, its not like im new to using mn, ive been using it, just less potent i guess. idk, not sure what to do.



lindsaywhat maybe less frequent application, or  increase your ratio, more Shea butter less MN?


----------



## jprayze (May 10, 2012)

mostamaziing said:
			
		

> I remember having that problem a long time ago with my 4% cream  Advil liquid gels really help and it works fast



@mostamazing I still don't know where you get 4% from?


----------



## deedoswell (May 10, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @mostamazing I still don't know where you get 4% from?



I just got mine the other day from Giant Eagle grocery store.  It is 4% .  I'm used to using 2%.  So what I am doing is not applying to whole head.  One application is back half, next day (or skip a couple) is front half.  I don't want to experience any headaches so not taking any chances.  So far doing it this way has not caused a problem.


----------



## mamaore (May 10, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> sigh,
> i dont know yall, ive been having some very crushing headaches today, and i dont know why erplexed
> ive been consistent with my mn and i have been mixing it with shea butter because when i used it straight it gave me headaches.
> also, its not like im new to using mn, ive been using it, just less potent i guess. idk, not sure what to do.


 
lindsaywhat, It may not be the MN. The headache may be from sumthing else..like stress. Give it a day or two. What's the ratio of your mix with shea butter?


----------



## freshlikemoi (May 10, 2012)

I joined this challenge in my head last week and started applying it. I've definitely been experiencing the itchies. Which is interesting because I had no idea why, until I ran up on a post just now that asked about the itchies. It always feels good to know where to attribute something to.

I will update this post with a starting pic. Currently, I'm under the dryer doing a 2 step aphogee treatment. My nape was snatched by the devil, I'm convinced. So my goal is to get that area to grow. 

*This may be a silly question but does Vagisil work too? I found this underneath my bathroom sink and was wondering if I could use it instead of going to replenish my MN?

*Here's my starting pic. I'm using my roots to determine growth. I dyed my hair January 13, 2012 so this is about 4 months of growth! *




*


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 10, 2012)

mamaore

half and half.  youre right, it may b something else because it was only on one side. but im good now. maybe i just needed some rest. thanks yall


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 10, 2012)

freshlikemoi
if mn is the active ingredient in it, it will work 
hth


----------



## freshlikemoi (May 10, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> @freshlikemoi
> if mn is the active ingredient in it, it will work
> hth


 
Ugh! Didn't even think about that. Thanks lady!

Looking at the active ingredient and it's not Benzocaine 20% and Resorcinal 3%! --That sounds like some strong ish. I must've been going through it!  

At any rate, thanks! I'll go get my MN.


----------



## cherrynicole (May 10, 2012)

In cornrows under my 3/4 wig. Got my ntm/mn mix on my scalp!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## braidqueen (May 10, 2012)

I asked my BF's mom to take the pics of my new growth and that was a bad idea. Mum had no clue what she was looking at, her aim was off and she's far sighted. Next option BF himself. If he's any good I'll have pics tonight.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 10, 2012)

I'm not officially apart of this challenge but I made a mix of 15% MSM lotion & a tube of Family Dollar brand MN today. I added a dropperful of both onion & garlic extract & some lavender EO to mask any odors. 

So, if it's okay with you ladies, I'd like to hang out in this thread from time to time.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 11, 2012)

Applied to my edges after CW tonight.


----------



## jprayze (May 11, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> I'm not officially apart of this challenge but I made a mix of 15% MSM lotion & a tube of Family Dollar brand MN today. I added a dropperful of both onion & garlic extract & some lavender EO to mask any odors.
> 
> So, if it's okay with you ladies, I'd like to hang out in this thread from time to time.



nakialovesshoes Sure! And if you have any progress pics, we would love to see them.


----------



## jprayze (May 11, 2012)

Still waiting to do my length check because my hair is in these pin curls...hair has stayed well this time around, guess I did a better job of maintaining. It's usually straight by now...excuse my expression on my face I'm mad because my hair is still curly lol


----------



## mamaore (May 11, 2012)

jprayze is it time for a length check. Your pin curls are very cute


----------



## jprayze (May 11, 2012)

mamaore Thanks!  No it's not time yet, I'm just anxious!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 11, 2012)

jprayze said:


> nakialovesshoes Sure! And if you have any progress pics, we would love to see them.



 Thanks for the hospitality.
I've been slacking on pics. I have some from when I BCed in September & then a length check back in December. I haven't taken any official pictures since the challenges started. I'm 8 months post my BC so maybe it's time. I'll be back later to post my progress thus far. Hoping for an add'l 6 inches by the end of the year. Trying to go from a TWA/BC to APL-ish in 15 months. 

I can do it. I can do it. I can do it.


----------



## deedoswell (May 11, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Still waiting to do my length check because my hair is in these pin curls...hair has stayed well this time around, guess I did a better job of maintaining. It's usually straight by now...excuse my expression on my face I'm mad because my hair is still curly lol
> 
> View attachment 149265


Like your pin curls.  Good job!


----------



## sheanu (May 11, 2012)

Update:

I've had to start doing every other night because the oil from the grease and bhringraj oil caused my hair to BREAK like crazy. My hair's never liked oil so I've been just moisturizing with giovanni direct for a while now after I spritz with water. Do ladies who only use MN every other day still get great growth? My hair's been growing really well so far  It's been doing so well lately that my mother, who hasn't been the most supportive of my decision to BC and go natural, looked at me yesterday when I took down my braids and said "Wow. I've never in all your life seen your hair so thick!" That MADE MY DAY lol. Just want to share some encouragement.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 11, 2012)

Applied it this morning, so that makes 3x in once week. I will apply it again after I finish with this CW/DC.


----------



## mamaore (May 11, 2012)

sheanu said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I've had to start doing every other night because the oil from the grease and bhringraj oil caused my hair to BREAK like crazy. My hair's never liked oil so I've been just moisturizing with giovanni direct for a while now after I spritz with water. Do ladies who only use MN every other day still get great growth? My hair's been growing really well so far  It's been doing so well lately that my mother, who hasn't been the most supportive of my decision to BC and go natural, looked at me yesterday when I took down my braids and said "Wow. I've never in all your life seen your hair so thick!" That MADE MY DAY lol. Just want to share some encouragement.



Good for you sheanu I am tired of the oiliness too. I think I may mix my next batch with more condish ans really reduce the oil.


----------



## Funmiloves (May 11, 2012)

checking in


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 11, 2012)

They say if you do something 30 days it becomes a habit. Right now I'm on day 2 of applying my MSM/MN mix. I'm too lazy to take a picture to see if I get an inch in the next 30 days.


----------



## Course24 (May 11, 2012)

Checking in. Luckily, I've been consistent on applying my mixture 2x/week. Now, if only I could wake up w/o finding my scarf off my head and having to search under the covers, pillows,& bed to find it due to the slick condition effect of my hair with this stuff, I'll be good..


----------



## tiffanyoneal (May 12, 2012)

Is it too late to join?  I decided to start using MN for a minute....


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 12, 2012)

Course24 what works for me is a scarf AND a satin bonnet
i sleep crazy and they both are on in the morning


----------



## Lanea87 (May 12, 2012)

I applied it down my parting area after doing my braids/cornrows this moring.....


----------



## Jewell (May 12, 2012)

Im picking up some MN tomorrow to start using in my summer regimen, and if I see good results I'll continue using it indefinitely.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 12, 2012)

I am definitely seeing growth. I haven't applied in a few days out of laziness but tonight after my CO wash I had to do a double take on how much my hair has grown in the last month.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 13, 2012)

Day 3 of applying my MN/MSM mix...


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 13, 2012)

hi to all. i.wanted to buy some.found.a tube at 2.99 $.and.with the shipping went up to 15.60 euros !!!! crazy. i.dont wanna pay all that. anyone from london in here that knows how.i.could.order from france?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2012)

Checkin in applying some today. Apply 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 13, 2012)

New week:
Applied today in btwn my cornrows
*1/3* may even go up to 4x/wks while in my cornrows. Its just easier......


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 13, 2012)

Day 4 of applying my MN/MSM mix...


----------



## Mane Event (May 13, 2012)

Anyone using MN spray? Like the kind in the athlete's foot section? I find this easier to apply vs.tube and it also last longer.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 14, 2012)

checking in!


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 14, 2012)

I'm super late, but wanna join! Going to start tomorrow.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 14, 2012)

Mane Event said:
			
		

> Anyone using MN spray? Like the kind in the athlete's foot section? I find this easier to apply vs.tube and it also last longer.



I used to use the spray and put oil ovr it to help mix it in. I gt the same results as I did using the cream, I might havr to start up using mn again I found sum spray that I bought not that long ago. Waste not lol 

Yes it last longer and from my point of view and less mess the nozzle on my spray can is quite precise. bonus.


----------



## mamaore (May 14, 2012)

Check in. I applied MN 5 times last week. My mix is almost finished. I havent seen any noticebale growth yet. But its only been one week.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

> New week:
> Applied today in btwn my cornrows
> *1/3* may even go up to 4x/wks while in my cornrows. Its just easier......


Just applied again this morning
*2/3 or 2/4*


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

Mane Event said:


> Anyone using MN spray? Like the kind in the athlete's foot section? I find this easier to apply vs.tube and it also last longer.


 


kinky curlygenie said:


> I used to use the spray and put oil ovr it to help mix it in. I gt the same results as I did using the cream, I might havr to start up using mn again I found sum spray that I bought not that long ago. Waste not lol
> 
> Yes it last longer and from my point of view and less mess the nozzle on my spray can is quite precise. bonus.


 
Mane Event 
kinky curlygenie

Is the focus on your scalp or is that something you cant control? Just asking b/c I know ladies were saying stuff about the drying effect and wondered how that works.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 14, 2012)

Man, MN is drying, I've upped my moisturizing to 2 times a day to compensate.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 14, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover I only put it on my scalp because it can be drying if u cnt follow up wth moisturiser all the time. But I always put oil on aftr and massage 

Are u using cream or spray??


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:


> @ZebraPrintLover I only put it on my scalp because it can be drying if u cnt follow up wth moisturiser all the time. But I always put oil on aftr and massage
> 
> Are u using cream or spray??


 
kinky curlygenie, Cream. Just because I had a little bottle at home already.
Hmmmm, I am wondering could I spray the contents of the spray into my bottle and use it that way .

My cream is mixed and I know I dont wanna have to do steps.....
I already spray my hair with spritz then apply MN to my scalp in btwn my braids and thats it.


----------



## sajjy (May 14, 2012)

need to mix me up a batch, right now


----------



## deedoswell (May 14, 2012)

Hmm, maybe I don't have enough MN in my mix because I don't get the drying effect at all?  I think I have oil overload!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> Hmm, maybe I don't have enough MN in my mix because I don't get the drying effect at all? *I think I have oil overload*!


 
Me too, I have JBCO and Emu Oil in my bottle. And also I dont get that tingling effect erplexed.


----------



## deedoswell (May 14, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Me too, I have JBCO and Emu Oil in my bottle. And also I dont get that tingling effect erplexed.


 

Me neither!!!!  Ladies do you think we have too much oil in our mix?   Do you have the tingling effect?   I use coconut oil and JBCO.


----------



## jprayze (May 14, 2012)

I always have to catch up on all the happenings over the weekend...I don't get on much on the weekends.  Hope all of you ladies had a happy Mother's Day!  I'm not a mother myself (yet), but I mother everybody LOL 

Anyway, I don't get the drying effect either because I usually follow-up with oil...like massage MN and then apply oil immediately afterwards.  

I've never felt a tingle; I thnk you have to put something 'tingly' in your mix...


----------



## jprayze (May 14, 2012)

I was getting anxious so I took a pic!  April 25 was where I left off in the opening post pics and to me, my hair looked like it was struggling for lack of a better word.  After taking that pics, I dusted my ends and kept applying my MN for the most part, 2 times a day.  I'm really happy with the results.  The length isn't a dramatic difference (maybe because of the dusting and it's only been less than 3 weeks), but I've loving the fullness, it looks like all the ends are catching up with each other.  I think I will definitely hit APL in June.

BTW:  I plan to dust again soon to stay on top of my ends.


----------



## marta9227 (May 14, 2012)

I'm in! I'll probably wait to check in officially on July 1st since June is right around the corner. 

Currently bsl, short term goal is MBL plan to be waist length by the end of the year. Using mn/sulfur mix twice a day along with taking MSM, silica and biotin. I baggy bun 5 days a week. Been using MN for a couple weeks now. 



Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 14, 2012)

jprayze  wow i can def see the thickness. keep it up girlie!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I always have to catch up on all the happenings over the weekend...I don't get on much on the weekends. Hope all of you ladies had a happy Mother's Day! I'm not a mother myself (yet), but I mother everybody LOL
> 
> Anyway, I don't get the drying effect either because I usually follow-up with oil...like massage MN and then apply oil immediately afterwards.
> 
> *I've never felt a tingle; I thnk you have to put something 'tingly' in your mix*...


 
jprayze, may add some peppermint oil to it then.



jprayze said:


> I was getting anxious so I took a pic! April 25 was where I left off in the opening post pics and to me, my hair looked like it was struggling for lack of a better word. After taking that pics, I dusted my ends and kept applying my MN for the most part, 2 times a day. I'm really happy with the results. The length isn't a dramatic difference (maybe because of the dusting and it's only been less than 3 weeks), but I've loving the fullness, it looks like all the ends are catching up with each other. I think I will definitely hit APL in June.
> 
> BTW:* I plan to dust again soon to stay on top of my ends.*


 
How often are you dusting?


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 15, 2012)

marta9227 beautiful hair!


----------



## marta9227 (May 15, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> marta9227 beautiful hair!



Thanks! I've been transitioning without big chop for six months now, so still trying to figure that whole thing out. Hope mn will give me a big growth spurt! I'm a big fan of your gorgeous hair.  God bless!

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## jprayze (May 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> jprayze, may add some peppermint oil to it then.
> 
> How often are you dusting?



ZebraPrintLover I just started...but right now I'm thinking every 3-4 weeks so I'm due for a dusting this week.  Hoping that will reduce the amount of actual trims i need...last trim was at the end of February.


----------



## jprayze (May 15, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> jprayze  wow i can def see the thickness. keep it up girlie!



lindsaywhat thank you!


----------



## jprayze (May 15, 2012)

mamaore said:
			
		

> Check in. I applied MN 5 times last week. My mix is almost finished. I havent seen any noticebale growth yet. But its only been one week.



I'm sure you will see some growth soon


----------



## jprayze (May 15, 2012)

Welcome marta9227!


----------



## ycj1 (May 15, 2012)

Veeda said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am a newbie and I read all 54 pages of the MN Challenge. That's all I've been doing at work for the past 3 days. LOL. I actually started on Sunday, the 29th. I brought Giant's brand of MN and mixed the entire tube into B&B Super Grow in the blue container. I had the dull headaches all day long on Mon, Tues and Wed. So, last night I went and brought Doo Gro Super Growth Hair oil and mixed almost half of that into my misture. Let's see if I have any headaches today. Last night I went to the Dollar Tree in Marlow Heights Shopping Center (in MD, PG County) and I brought 6 boxes of their vagie cream and 6 boxes of their athlete's feet cream. When I got to the register, the woman looked up at me and I know she was saying to herself, "What in the hell kind of infection she got?" LMBO. I was laughing so hard on the inside. I walked out the door with a big old smile and a big old secret. . So, I am entering the challenge and her is my info:
> 
> ...


Dang girl, I was laughing so hard good thing I just used the bathroom before I read yr post!


----------



## ycj1 (May 15, 2012)

I would also like to join this challenge. I know I'm late but it has taken me yr's to even fathom using it on my scalp

OK here are my stats:

current length nl

just started using it on and off since last week

mine is mixed with bhringgraj oil, pepperment oil, lavender oil, and to extend it I use shea moisture thickening growth milk

I use it 1-2 times a day every day

I also take 2x a day country life maxi hair vit.

I know I have a lonnnnnnnng way to go but also had many setbacks I think due to my diabetes IDK


----------



## jprayze (May 15, 2012)

ycj1 said:
			
		

> I would also like to join this challenge. I know I'm late but it has taken me yr's to even fathom using it on my scalp
> 
> OK here are my stats:
> 
> ...



ycj1 ur pull looks like almost SL to me! Welcome!!!  How do you like the shea moisture thickening growth milk?  I keep seeing the products at target...


----------



## jprayze (May 15, 2012)

Veeda idk if anyone responded to you before but the hair abbreviations are NL (neck length), SL (shoulder), APL (armpit length), BSL (brastrap length) or BSB (below shoulder blade, MBL (mid back length) WL (waist), TBL (tailbone length), and HL (hip).
Whew did I miss any?


----------



## mamaore (May 15, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @Veeda idk if anyone responded to you before but the hair abbreviations are NL (neck length), SL (shoulder), APL (armpit length), BSL (brastrap length) or BSB (below shoulder blade, MBL (mid back length) WL (waist), TBL (tailbone length), and HL (hip).
> Whew did I miss any?


 
CBL - Collarbone length 

ZebraPrintLover, I think I get the tingling effcet because I added essential oils to my mix. I  dont have my journal here but I think I added Lavender, Peppermint and Teatree essential oil (EO) to my mix. So that could be causing the tingles. I know I get the tingles when I add them to my DC. 

The other thing I noticed with my mix is itching. I start itching within 10-15 minutes of applying it and it doesnt stop for a while sometimes till the next morning. 

I'm trying to figure out the reason for the itches but I havent nailed it down yet. I will be eliminating the EO's from my next mix because that is the only new thing I have not left on my hair. I typically wash out EO's with my DC. Maybe I used too much of the EO's 

Anyway, I am 2 weeks post and I have not noticed any new growth yet. Normally my new growth doesn't start coming in until 6 weeks post.


----------



## Funmiloves (May 15, 2012)

checking in - for yesterday


----------



## Veeda (May 15, 2012)

Here is my 2 week check-in. I started the MN Challenge a few days before May 1st. I used the following mixture just on my temples because I was afraid for some reason 

1 tube of MN (Giant Brand)
1 jar of B&B Super Grow (Blue & White jar)
2 or so tablespoons of Doo Gro Moisturizing Growth Oil
2 or so tablespoons of the Jamaican Black Castor Oil (just added on 5/13/12)

I started using on my entire head this past Sunday (5/13/12) Mother's Day after my fresh, self relaxer. My head is itching like crazy! I will post my next set of pics on the 29th,

Check my photos out.


----------



## ycj1 (May 15, 2012)

jprayze said:


> ycj1 ur pull looks like almost SL to me! Welcome!!!  How do you like the shea moisture thickening growth milk?  I keep seeing the products at target...


I only claim nl bc my entire length is not even down to sl and I had to do another chop back in Oct 2011 bc of severly damaged ends. The growth milk...... I like the consistency of it and I just purchased the mn yesterday at CVS 4% and that cost about $16.00 so of course I was going to stretch it as much as I could, the one I purchased was the one that has the 3 prefill applicators and trust me it was'nt that much in them per applicator. The growth milk also has some pretty good ingredients in it as well.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Just applied again this morning
> *2/3 or 2/4*


 
Just applied again this morning. I guess I can move that # (goals/week) up to 7 since I am in my cornrows. So lets just say if I am in my braids I will apply daily all over, if I am bunning or wearing only my regular hair I will only do the temples for atleast 3-4x/wk.

*3/7 times for the week of 5/14-5/19*


----------



## Lanea87 (May 15, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @ZebraPrintLover, I think I get the tingling effcet because I added essential oils to my mix. I dont have my journal here but I think I added Lavender, Peppermint and Teatree essential oil (EO) to my mix. So that could be causing the tingles. I know I get the tingles when I add them to my DC.
> 
> *The other thing I noticed with my mix is itching. I start itching within 10-15 minutes of applying it and it doesnt stop for a while sometimes till the next morning. *
> 
> ...


 
mamaore, I believe they said the itches come from growth trying to come in.



Veeda said:


> Here is my 2 week check-in. I started the MN Challenge a few days before May 1st. I used the following mixture just on my temples because I was afraid for some reason
> 
> 1 tube of MN (Giant Brand)
> *1 jar of B&B Super Grow (Blue & White jar)*
> ...


 
Veeda, how big is that jar?


----------



## Veeda (May 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover, I mixed everything into a ziplock container. Pic attached.


----------



## braidqueen (May 15, 2012)

Hello all, please see my update pics below I'm happy about the results tell me what you think.

These pics where taken 2 weeks before this challenge started which is when I first started using MN. So the result are based on a 4 week period.



This pics were taken last night after I got my braids redone. Notice I have hair at the base of each braid unlike before and that nice shiny bald spot at my temple is GONE.



During this period I used MN mixed with African pride hair grease just cause I liked the smell of it and this was just 1%. I was using it 3 times a week. Yesterday I bought 2% and a jar of African castor oil with mink oil and mixed them this morning. I will now be applying once every day.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> kinky curlygenie, Cream. Just because I had a little bottle at home already.
> Hmmmm, I am wondering could I spray the contents of the spray into my bottle and use it that way .
> 
> My cream is mixed and I know I dont wanna have to do steps.....
> I already spray my hair with spritz then apply MN to my scalp in btwn my braids and thats it.



Yea I would try it but when I tried to it just went everywhere the spray that is lol - I know what u mean when u just wanna slap it on lol


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 15, 2012)

I've been on the road (trucker) so I couldn't check in but yesterday was day 5 of applying my mix. I'm on a roll. 25 more applications to make this a habit!


----------



## Mane Event (May 15, 2012)

My focus is on the scalp...I'm in cornrows underneath in a half wig. I'm totally with you on the drying affect. I pose the question b/c 2% MN is 2% MN, right? (regardless if it's in a spray bottle or tube). 


I'm no chemist and I realize there are "other" ingredients in each of these...Just curious if anyone else is using the spray and getting the same results??? 

Food for thought 



ZebraPrintLover said:


> @Mane Event
> @kinky curlygenie
> 
> Is the focus on your scalp or is that something you cant control? Just asking b/c I know ladies were saying stuff about the drying effect and wondered how that works.


----------



## jprayze (May 16, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> Hello all, please see my update pics below I'm happy about the results tell me what you think.
> 
> These pics where taken 2 weeks before this challenge started which is when I first started using MN. So the result are based on a 4 week period.
> View attachment 149917
> ...


 
braidqueen This is wonderful!


----------



## tiffanyoneal (May 16, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> Hello all, please see my update pics below I'm happy about the results tell me what you think.
> 
> These pics where taken 2 weeks before this challenge started which is when I first started using MN. So the result are based on a 4 week period.
> View attachment 149917
> ...


 
Yes I can defintely see the growth and it looks GOOD! Just make sure they dont braid it to tight again


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 16, 2012)

Checking in. I haven't been nearly as consistent as I should be, and it shows... =( But I'm definitely getting back on track.


----------



## deedoswell (May 16, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> Hello all, please see my update pics below I'm happy about the results tell me what you think.
> 
> These pics where taken 2 weeks before this challenge started which is when I first started using MN. So the result are based on a 4 week period.
> View attachment 149917
> ...



 great progress!


----------



## deedoswell (May 16, 2012)

Just checking in.  Applying my mix every other day.  First do the back part of scalp skip a day then do the front half.


----------



## braidqueen (May 16, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I had these results with 1% antifungal cream cause it was all I could find at the time. So I should see some really good results with my 2% mix.

tiffanyoneal
I made sure she wasn't braiding my edges to small or too tight. She noticed all the hair and kept asking me what I was using. I felt bad lying but her kids were there so it was kinda hard to break out a coochie cream discussion.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2012)

*4 out of 7 times for the week; 5/14-5/19*



kinky curlygenie said:


> Yea I would try it but when I tried to it just went everywhere the spray that is lol - I know what u mean when u just wanna slap it on lol


 
kinky curlygenie, exactly! Now you got me scared to even spray it in the bozzle. Think imma stick with the cream LOL.



braidqueen said:


> Thanks ladies. I had these results with 1% antifungal cream cause it was all I could find at the time. So I should see some really good results with my 2% mix.
> 
> @tiffanyoneal
> I made sure she wasn't braiding my edges to small or too tight. She noticed all the hair and kept asking me what I was using. I felt bad lying but her kids were there so *it was kinda hard to break out a coochie cream discussion*.


 
braidqueen, send her article of it. You know ppl think we crazy over here, so that way you dont really have to do the explaining the article will LOL.


----------



## braidqueen (May 16, 2012)

braidqueen, send her article of it. You know ppl think we crazy over here, so that way you dont really have to do the explaining the article will LOL.[/QUOTE]

I kinda like having a secret, except my BF is beginning to wonder and give me some looks. I think I'm gonna have to send him the article because his imagination can run WILD!


----------



## sheanu (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your progress @braidqueen!!! Your braids look lovely.

Edited cuz I just read through above and my question was answered lol


----------



## sheanu (May 16, 2012)

I just figured out what was causing the breakage: HENNA!!! My hair is splitting and breaking daily so the setback I'm dealing with is devastating considering I don't have much hair to begin with  

Besides this I've gone back to just MN and water because that works better than with the oil & grease but it did tingle lol.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 16, 2012)

I must join this challenge, i simply MUST!!!!!! ....

*What is your current length?* 
- APL (about 2 inches from BSL)

*How long have you used in MN?* 
- I will buy tomorrow ( i used it for like a week over 2 yrs ago)

*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?* 
-I plan to use it straight unless it gives me headaches 

*What frequency will you **apply** it?* 
-Daily

*Any other growth aids that you are using?* 
MSM, Multi Vitamin

*Anything else you care to add: *
*-*I'm excited


Starting Pic: (Taken like a month ago, nothing has changed)


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 16, 2012)

checking in everyone! been using my mn mix consistently, wearing my wigs. these cornrows make it so much easier to apply my mix!


----------



## chocolat79 (May 17, 2012)

I've been consistent every day since I started in the challenge. Gotta do it for tonight!


----------



## Mznelly (May 17, 2012)

Checking in: I have been applying my mn religiously and I'm already noticing some hardcore new growth . I got a relaxer on the16th of April and was planning to stretch until July but by the way my hair is growing that's not going to happen.my cousin who was very skeptical when I suggested that we try the challenge together commented today "wow your hair is getting super long" this was while I was rocking a braid out which doesn't show a persons true length, I am so excited to get a blow out on the first to track my progress (I don't used heat in my regime except for an occasional Blow out)


My bald spots


----------



## jprayze (May 17, 2012)

Glad to hear everyone is being consistent and doing well!  2 more weeks to go before our official length check and progress reports!!!


----------



## Funmiloves (May 17, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## jprayze (May 17, 2012)

Good progress Mznelly!

Speaking of new growth, my hair is growing so fast, I can't keep it the right color!  My roots stay dark...  I thinking about doing a black rinse and calling it a day.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 17, 2012)

Just came back from dominicks, i paid $10 for the generic!...Looks like when this container is finished i will be ordering from amazon to buy in bulk as well!! ..

-side note: I'm sad because i took my hair measurements today and its the same as it was in march, i hoped it would at least be a 1/3 of an inch longer, so i am going to go hard core on MN and deep conditioning


----------



## mamaore (May 17, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> -side note: I'm sad because i took my hair measurements today and its the same as it was in march, i hoped it would at least be a 1/3 of an inch longer, so i am going to go hard core on MN and deep conditioning


 
Dont be sad, I'm sure your NG will appear soon. 

Update: Still applying MN daily minus wash days. SOthats about 4 or 5 days a week depending on how frequently I wash my hair.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Mamaore!...I surely hope so


----------



## braidqueen (May 17, 2012)

sheanu said:


> I just figured out what was causing the breakage: HENNA!!! My hair is splitting and breaking daily so the setback I'm dealing with is devastating considering I don't have much hair to begin with
> 
> Besides this I've gone back to just MN and water because that works better than with the oil & grease but it did tingle lol.



Try these products for repair before you go snip snip. Moisture is the key to prevent further breakage and the leave-in will help repair.

These are what I use daily after I fried off my crown with bleach.


----------



## sheanu (May 17, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Glad to hear everyone is being consistent and doing well!  2 more weeks to go before our official length check and progress reports!!!



we don't have to flat iron for length checks right? I'm so excited!!!


----------



## sheanu (May 17, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> Try these products for repair before you go snip snip. Moisture is the key to prevent further breakage and the leave-in will help repair.
> 
> These are what I use daily after I fried off my crown with bleach.
> View attachment 150173
> ...



Thanks so much! 
Believe it or not, dropping the oil & grease in my MN mix has helped my hair retain moisture. This is my final proof that my hair HATES oils (even the bhringraj&brahmi if it gets anywhere but the scalp lol). Combine that with the henna and


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2012)

*Checking in..... 5 out of 7 times for the week of 5/14-5/19*




lindsaywhat said:


> checking in everyone! been using my mn mix consistently, wearing my wigs. these *cornrows make it so much easier to apply my mix*!


 
lindsaywhat, who you telling because if I didnt have these cornrows I would not apply it all over my head.



jprayze said:


> Glad to hear everyone is being consistent and doing well! 2 more weeks to go before our official length check and progress reports!!!


 
jprayze, I already have it marked on my calendar .



sheanu said:


> we don't have to flat iron for length checks right? I'm so excited!!!


 
sheanu, if you stretch it in you initial picture I will say just stretch it again for the update. Do whatever you did for the 1st picture that way we can actually see the difference/progress.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 17, 2012)

jprayze what day is the length check?


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (May 17, 2012)

I wanna join.


----------



## jprayze (May 17, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> @jprayze what day is the length check?


 
lindsaywhat June 1


----------



## jprayze (May 17, 2012)

SN: I currently have a thread open, just polling other LHCFers for more info on their MN usage: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15959793&posted=1#post15959793

And wondering what your plans are as far as MN-- How long do you plan to use it (beyond the challenge)?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 17, 2012)

What is your current length?
- Newly APL

How long have you used in MN?
-Never have..but i will start This weekend 

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
- I was thinking Starting off will a "low dosage" MN mix and every time i make a new batch add more MN and less sulfur powder, Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, Wild Hair Growth Oil, and End Mender leave-in.

What frequency will you apply it?
- Before bed every day

Any other growth aids that you are using?
- Multivitamin, Biotin, MSM

Anything else you care to add
-Mhmm I can't WAIT to see these results!!!!!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (May 17, 2012)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## jprayze (May 17, 2012)

SoopremeBeing said:
			
		

> Is it too late to join?



No not at all...just answer the questions and you are in!


----------



## braidqueen (May 17, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> What is your current length?
> -1.5 inches from APL



HAHA! I like that. My current length - 12 inches from WL


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 17, 2012)

I applied for the first time tonight, after braiding my hair.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 17, 2012)

Okay maybe I underestimated myself by saying 1.5 from APL ... What do y'all think??


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 18, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart you're totally APL


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 18, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay maybe I underestimated myself by saying 1.5 from APL ... What do y'all think??



It looks like you are APL.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 18, 2012)

checking in. just applied my castor oil, sulfur, mn mix to my entire scalp, put a baggy and scarf on, now im off to bed!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (May 18, 2012)

Here's my info and starting pic

*What is your current length?* Neck length

*How long have you used in MN?* This will be my first time using it.

*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?* I will mix mine with Vitamin E oil

*What frequency will you apply it?* I will start with 3 times a week, and if I don't experience any of the side effects, I will stay at 3x a week

*Any other growth aids that you are using?* Megatek, Wild Growth oil, Biotin

*Anything else you care to add:* I am getting my hair done in kinky twists tomorrow, so for the first reveal, I will take pictures of my nape(if my nape can grow can MN, then everything else should!)


----------



## braidqueen (May 18, 2012)

Just showing off pics of my new do.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 18, 2012)

Can I join ladies?

What is your current length? Um Idk lol just did a light flat iron last nite so starting pic below.
How long have you used in MN?  Will purchase tonite
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with maybe some castor oil
What frequency will you apply it? 2-3 times a week
Any other growth aids that you are using? not at the moment
Anything else you care to add: Nope! Happy growing!


----------



## Funmiloves (May 18, 2012)

Checking in.  I definitely see some growth in the middle of my head, but I'm not so sure about the back and sides 

Anyway, will be doing a Henna and DC tomorrow and will continue with MN as planned.


----------



## erinmeng (May 18, 2012)

So I've been doing the miconazole  nitrate 2% for almost 3 weeks and i'm almost done with my first tube. I  use the CVS generic MN 7 2%
and have seen NO new hair growth. I got my roots done on the first and  was expecting to see at least a quarter of an inch by now 18 days later.  

I put the MN in a color applicator bottle (i count to 3, thats how i've  been measuring) and just enough warm water to dilute the cream. I've  been doing this every night since i started. I put the solution on my  scalp and massage it in.

Should i upgrade to the 4%? should i try putting the cream directly on  my scalp? Maybe i just got a bad batch of the cream? am i doing  something wrong? perplexedperplexederplexed  erplexed

Has anyone else had this problem? does it start off slow then all of a sudden BAM new hair growth like crazy

All advice/help is so appreciated!!!

Thanks


----------



## jprayze (May 18, 2012)

braidqueen said:
			
		

> Just showing off pics of my new do.



braidqueen looking good!  Did you say you just get the perimeter redone?


----------



## jprayze (May 18, 2012)

erinmeng said:
			
		

> So I've been doing the miconazole  nitrate 2% for almost 3 weeks and i'm almost done with my first tube. I  use the CVS generic MN 7 2%
> and have seen NO new hair growth. I got my roots done on the first and  was expecting to see at least a quarter of an inch by now 18 days later.
> 
> I put the MN in a color applicator bottle (i count to 3, thats how i've  been measuring) and just enough warm water to dilute the cream. I've  been doing this every night since i started. I put the solution on my  scalp and massage it in.
> ...



erinmeng can tell us more about ur regi besides the MN?
Do you know your regular growth rate?


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 18, 2012)

erinmeng How warm is the water you're using? It might be too hot to mix with the MN. Also, what's your ratio of water to MN?


----------



## erinmeng (May 19, 2012)

jprayze
Im taking biotin, folic acid, hair skin and nails vitamins. I wash my hair every 3rd day. i use sulfate free shampoo. I deep condition with moroccan repair and hydrate. I use hair mayo from organic roots..I have wild hair growth oil that i use the night before i shampoo. 
My hair growth is kinda on the slower side. about 3/4 of an inch every 6-8 inches

NaiyaAi
The water is luke warm from the bathroom sink. How i measure the MN into my color app bottle is i count to three (1,2,3) then just enough water to dilute the MN cream. I can have less then an ounce to an ounce of liquid in my bottle


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2012)

*Checking in..... 6 out of 7 times for the week of 5/14-5/19*


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 19, 2012)

checking in!


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 19, 2012)

Checking In! ....I'm glad i have not been getting headaches (so far)....maybe because i mix it with oil...


----------



## BBritdenise (May 19, 2012)

I want in! I NEED some hair. I love my texture but I hate my length... Idk what to doabout it. So I'm trying this now...

What is your current length?
Barely SL... maybe even NL... I just cut about 2 in off the end because they were dead and uneven
How long have you used in MN?
Just started today May 18th
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
I used it directly today... Gave me a bit of a headache. I may decide to mix later
What frequency will you apply it?
I plan to apply it at least 4x per week before bed
Any other growth aids that you are using?
Prenatals because I'm breastfeeding. 
Anything else you care to add:
I condition my hair multiple times per week with olive oil moisturizing conditioner. I alsouse olive oil. Im natural... No perms in like 3 years. I usually wet and go. I flatironed to trim but I don't apply any heat to my hair normally. I don't even blow dry.


----------



## claud-uk (May 19, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> HAHA! I like that. My current length - 12 inches from WL



We're hair twins - I'm almost exactly 12" from WL at my longest point


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2012)

I have only 1/2 an ounce left and need to reup ASAP.

I am going to order from off Amazon at the end of this month but until then I will check my momma to see if she has a tube, if not then Family Dollar I go.


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone know if clotrimazole will work in a similar way? I went to my dollar store but they only had clotrimazole, no MN. =(


----------



## Mjon912 (May 19, 2012)

This challenge keeps calling my name... Sooo since I just washed my hair(still sitting under the dryer) I guess I'll start =)

What is your current length?*almost APL...1inch away*
How long have you used in MN?*starting tonight!!!!*
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?*I'm going to mix it with some oils I already have, not sure what tho...I will eta what oils I use**i decided to mix it with half of a jar of BB Super Gro and then after I've massaged it in put some dr. Miracles go oil on my scalp and rub it in*
What frequency will you apply it?*I think I'll start with ever other day...then move to everyday, then 2x a day*
Any other growth aids that you are using?*dr miracles Gro oil and supplements*
Anything else you care to add: *I'm hoping to make BSL by dec but hopefully with this challenge and everything else I'm doing I hope to get there by oct, sept would be great too!!!

I've heard of people getting bad headaches while using this and getting dry scalp which is why I'll be starting of every other day...I still feel a little weird putting vaginal cream on my head lol*

Eta*how often are you guys washing your hair? I normally wash once a week...do I need to wash more? I'm relaxed and my hair doesn't respond well to co washing*


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 19, 2012)

NaiyaAi 
no i dont think so. Ive heard horror stories about that. Its gotta b MN


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 19, 2012)

I only missed one day during my 1st week of using the MN. I'm staying consistent. Still on a 30 day mission to make this a habit.


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 19, 2012)

lindsaywhat What kind of stories?


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 19, 2012)

NaiyaAi i cant remember where but i read about  a lady who used that and ended up getting either cancer or a tumor, it was a while ago so the details are fuzzy to me


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 19, 2012)

So I went to Walgreens and could not find it any where  I also went to another store and no luck! Really!?! I guess I will try Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 19, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow wow im surprised they didnt have any at walgreens!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Checking in..... 6 out of 7 times for the week of 5/14-5/19*


 
Made my goal for the week
*7 out of 7 times for the week of 5/14-5/19*
  :blondboob


----------



## Mjon912 (May 20, 2012)

Ok ladies help me out... I'm ready to start my man challenge but I have a few questions and these man threads are so long I'd be reading for days...
I'm relaxed and wash once a week, do I need to wash more then that when applying man?  and 
What kind of mn to oil ratio should I be doing? 

Thanks so much...also I don't moisturize I between washed, I dont cowash...I put some dr miracles go oil on my scalp when it starts to itch and might spray it with some olive oil but that's it.
ETA: another Question...
How long before my relaxer should I stop using this?


----------



## Mjon912 (May 20, 2012)

These are the oils I already have, id like to use one of these since some of them are new that I bought on a whim and am not really sure how to use...my starting lenght is in my pic/avi

Eta posting from my phone sucks


----------



## jprayze (May 20, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow wow im surprised they didnt have any at walgreens!



HairPleezeGrow nothing generic or name brand???  You can also look for Nesporin AF (anti fungal).


----------



## jprayze (May 20, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Ok ladies help me out... I'm ready to start my man challenge but I have a few questions and these man threads are so long I'd be reading for days...
> I'm relaxed and wash once a week, do I need to wash more then that when applying man?  and
> What kind of mn to oil ratio should I be doing?
> 
> Thanks so much...also I don't moisturize I between washed, I dont cowash...I put some dr miracles go oil on my scalp when it starts to itch and might spray it with some olive oil but that's it.



Mjon912 I dont mix so I really can't speak from experience.  I would say no less than 50/50...if you decide to go higher use like 60 MN/40 oil and so on. I've seen all kinds of combos...

Weekly washing is good. That's what I do, sometimes even biweekly if I'm wearing my hair straight.  

Relaxed ladies usually stop MN prior to relaxing not sure how long prior to do you will want to check that out.


----------



## jprayze (May 20, 2012)

erinmeng I thought I posted earlier but didn't see it, how about mixing the MN with oil instead of water?


----------



## BBritdenise (May 20, 2012)

Has anyone here had results using mm? I haven't seen anyone talk about their progress or results


----------



## sheanu (May 20, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> Ok ladies help me out... I'm ready to start my man challenge but I have a few questions and these man threads are so long I'd be reading for days...
> I'm relaxed and wash once a week, do I need to wash more then that when applying man?  and
> What kind of mn to oil ratio should I be doing?
> 
> ...




Just remember to keep your hair moisturized because MN can be drying


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 20, 2012)

Bought my MN from family dollar today !! Mixed It with the orangics kids stuff from the video. With some end mender ... Glycerin .. And oils


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 20, 2012)

Sorry just got out of church. No they didn't have any not even generic. I will try family dollar on the way home bc I don't feel like going to Walmart


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 20, 2012)

Checking In...i didn't apply yesterday ( i was to concerned with clubbing  )....but after i wash and condtion today i will apply!


----------



## Mjon912 (May 20, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Just remember to keep your hair moisturized because MN can be drying



I've never moisturized my hair, like ever, I wash n set once a week and that's it so I am clueless of what I should be doing to moisturized my relaxed hair...I don't want to mess up the protein moisture balance and have my hair turn to mush...I cowshed one summer and that's what happen, terrible


----------



## Lanea87 (May 20, 2012)

Goal for the week of 5/20-5/26 is a total of 5....

The focus will be my edges thsi week so I will hit yall once I get one in .
Imma try to squeeze something in tonight after my wash session


----------



## Lanea87 (May 20, 2012)

BBritdenise said:


> Has anyone here had results using mm? *I haven't seen anyone talk about their progress or results*


 
BBritdenise, some ppl have mentioned stuff but for me in general I am not stalking the growth. I will do my monthly check-in like the guidelines instruct, so you might not hear/see anything from anyone until around the 1st or so. I will be updating either on the 23rd (thats when I took my other pics) or the 1st like everyone else. Hope that helped!


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 20, 2012)

BBritdenise
me!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Goal for the week of 5/20-5/26 is a total of 5....
> 
> The focus will be my edges this week so I will hit yall once I get one in .
> Imma try to squeeze something in tonight after my wash session


 
Just got my first one in for the week....

*Checking in..... 1 out of 5 times for the week of 5/20-5/26*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 21, 2012)

I think I'll get on track with you guys. I'm 2 in for the week of 5/20 - 5/26.


----------



## jprayze (May 21, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> Has anyone here had results using mm? I haven't seen anyone talk about their progress or results



BBritdenise stay tuned for our 1st length check June 1st!


----------



## deedoswell (May 21, 2012)

Just checking in.  Did my mn with a mix of sulfur and coconut oil again last night.  this time I did my whole head.  Was always afraid I would get a headache but I didn't!  I can't wait to see progress pics on the 1st.  I may not do mine until June 8th (if that's OK) because I didn't get my MN until May 8th.


----------



## jprayze (May 21, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> Just checking in. Did my mn with a mix of sulfur and coconut oil again last night. this time I did my whole head. Was always afraid I would get a headache but I didn't! I can't wait to see progress pics on the 1st. I may not do mine until June 8th (if that's OK) because I didn't get my MN until May 8th.


 
deedoswell June 8th is fine!  Glad you are doing well


----------



## erinmeng (May 21, 2012)

jprayze
What oil would you recommend? I have wild hair growth oil and olive and coconut oil for my hair treatments. 
THANKS


----------



## jprayze (May 21, 2012)

erinmeng I could see it mixing well with the coconut oil.


----------



## jprayze (May 21, 2012)

Hey Everyone, just sharing this post from yesterday; I'm in the twist/bun/braid challenge too.  I seriously I'm giving up on color.  It's been about a month and my hair is go dark.  At least it's for a good reason, my hair is growing fast!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15978831&postcount=518

Look how light my hair was on April 18th! 

btw this what I use on my hair and I really don't know how good it is for my hair...http://www.sun-in.com/


----------



## deedoswell (May 21, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Hey Everyone, just sharing this post from yesterday; I'm in the twist/bun/braid challenge too.  I seriously I'm giving up on color.  It's been about a month and my hair is go dark.  At least it's for a good reason, my hair is growing fast!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15978831&postcount=518
> 
> ...


Wow Jprayze!!!  your hair is growing fast.  It's been a month since your last dye?  That is great growth!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (May 21, 2012)

I know I'm not in this challenge ladies, but I was wondering where everyone was getting their MN from? Are you guys ordering it online or picking it up locally? Everywhere I've gone either doesn't have it or wants an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## Mjon912 (May 21, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I know I'm not in this challenge ladies, but I was wondering where everyone was getting their MN from? Are you guys ordering it online or picking it up locally? Everywhere I've gone either doesn't have it or wants an arm and a leg for it.



Walmart...my bf actually got it for our DD a few months ago... random thought but did you know babies can get yeast infections, my daughter got one at like 6 mo because she had thrush in her mouth and apparently the yeast built up in her system and caused her to have a yeast infection=\... But anywho that's why  I don't know what the price was but I'm sure it wasn't to much or he would of called me before he bought it to make sure that's what the dr said


----------



## Mjon912 (May 21, 2012)

MJ checking in...Im still learning about moisturizing relaxed hair but I applied my MN/BB super Growth mix last night and massaged, rubbed some dr. Miracles Gro oil on after that, waiter about an hour and rubbed some organic root stimulator olive oil on m ng as a moisturizer, I figured this should work as a moisturizer for now since the first ingredient is water...I ordered some Darcy's botanicals transitioning cream and am on the hunt for herbal essences Long term relationship. Ladies who started this challenge in the beginning of the month or sooner are you experiencing any extreme growth yet =)... I'm so anxious to see results!!!


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 21, 2012)

I just finally did my wash and deep condition, and applied MN w/Oil mix


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 21, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I know I'm not in this challenge ladies, but I was wondering where everyone was getting their MN from? Are you guys ordering it online or picking it up locally? Everywhere I've gone either doesn't have it or wants an arm and a leg for it.



NikkiQ I get mine from Family Dollar. It's the only brand I've ever used.


----------



## BBritdenise (May 21, 2012)

I got mine for free from my mom. She got antifungal cream from work. It's about a 6oz tube.... So I'm set for awhile.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2012)

*Checking in..... 2 out of 5 times for the week of 5/20-5/26*


----------



## chocolat79 (May 21, 2012)

Checking in....I've been consistent every day of the challenge and sometimes twice a day. I'm in twists, so won't be able to tell any real growth until I get them retwisted.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 21, 2012)

Checking in! 2nd day in a row. trying to do this everyday.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 21, 2012)

Question! Are you ladies thinking about switching from co-wash based reggie to a shampoo weekly/once every 2 weeks reggie?? I'm thinking about shampoo every week to make sure my scalp is clean.


----------



## jprayze (May 21, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Question! Are you ladies thinking about switching from co-wash based reggie to a shampoo weekly/once every 2 weeks reggie?? I'm thinking about shampoo every week to make sure my scalp is clean.



ManiiSweetheart that's my Reggie--shampoo weekly/biweekly at most.


----------



## jprayze (May 21, 2012)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> Wow Jprayze!!!  your hair is growing fast.  It's been a month since your last dye?  That is great growth!!!



Yes I was about to go on a trip so I the last time is dyed was 4/18 and thats when I got the Dominican blow out in the pic.


----------



## Funmiloves (May 22, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## deedoswell (May 22, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> Walmart...my bf actually got it for our DD a few months ago... random thought but did you know babies can get yeast infections, my daughter got one at like 6 mo because she had thrush in her mouth and apparently the yeast built up in her system and caused her to have a yeast infection=\... But anywho that's why  I don't know what the price was but I'm sure it wasn't to much or he would of called me before he bought it to make sure that's what the dr said



Yes, babies can get yeast infections and it starts with thrush in their mouths.  It happened to my niece.  And, I mentioned in another post I got mine from our grocery store and it wasn't cheap but my dollar stores were out of it and I know it is much cheaper there.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 22, 2012)

Finally got mine from another Walgreens last nite on the way home. I didn't c one tube just the Walgreens brand of the 7 day already pre filled with one little tube inside. Can anyone tell me how to mix these applicators with my oils? What ratio of one applicator tube to oils? TIA!


----------



## BBritdenise (May 22, 2012)

Search for medline remedy antifungal cream... At Walmart the 4oz tube is about $10... Its a little cheaper on amazon. And this brand is nonallergenic and nonsensitizing, and it hasn't dried my hair out. It has lots of natural oils in it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 22, 2012)

Thanks I will do that!


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 22, 2012)

I went today and bought the last 2 MNs at my local Family Dollar ...it was kinda embarrising though, i always wonder what the cashier is thinking


----------



## Mjon912 (May 22, 2012)

Checking in...I added some Sulfer8 to my MN mix today because I got such a headache yesterday after I used it =\...

Relaxed ladies...how long before you plan to get you touch up will you be stopping MN...Im not getting one until July 1 but Someone mentioned that you need to stop before getting a touch up...TIA=)


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 22, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I went today and bought the last 2 MNs at my local Family Dollar ...it was kinda embarrising though, i always wonder what the cashier is thinking



Girl, buy your coochie cream proudly. Do it like I did and slamming down and dare the cashier to say something


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 22, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Question! Are you ladies thinking about switching from co-wash based reggie to a shampoo weekly/once every 2 weeks reggie?? I'm thinking about shampoo every week to make sure my scalp is clean.


 

ManiiSweetheart yeah it works much better on a clean scalp IMO


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 22, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Girl, buy your coochie cream proudly. Do it like I did and slamming down and dare the cashier to say something


 Ms. TikiI doubt "proudly" is gonna happen..... and slamming it down!!! .


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (May 22, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Welcome to all the new challengers...I updated the list!  I also ordered the 6pk from amazon.com...don't want to run out...good deal thanks DaughterOfZion1.



No problem jprayze !!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 22, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Checking in..... 2 out of 5 times for the week of 5/20-5/26*


 
Taking the night off but I did apply JBCO to my scalp .



LightEyedMami said:


> I went today and bought the last 2 MNs at my local Family Dollar ...it was kinda embarrising though, i always wonder what the cashier is thinking


 
LightEyedMami, This is what is ALWAYS going through my mind. I guess I need to buy 2 also so I wont have to go back so fast. Dont want them thinking I REALLY having a problem 



Ms. Tiki said:


> Girl, buy your coochie cream proudly.* Do it like I did and slamming down and dare the cashier to say something*


 
Ms. Tiki, yea your crazy LOL


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 22, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> @Ms. TikiI doubt "proudly" is gonna happen..... and slamming it down!!! .





I'm just saying! If you know what you are buying it for it's no shame. Like I said in my post, I was ready for dude to say something. It was going to be on in Family Dollar.



ZebraPrintLover said:


> Taking the night off but I did apply JBCO to my scalp .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, maybe I'm a lil special. I'm just saying. You know what's it's really for. I'm one of those who really doesn't care what you think as long as you don't say anything to me sideways.


----------



## mamaore (May 23, 2012)

Check-in 
Still aplplying MN to the left side of my hair nightly.  I am 3 weeks post. I am seeing some new growth although its slight. I normally do not see/feel any new growth till about 6 weeks post. My normal growth rate is about 0.75 inches over 12 weeks. 

I get a growth spurt in the warmer months but I have never measured it so I am unable to compare with the MN results.


----------



## BBritdenise (May 23, 2012)

Checking in... I applied MN last night, I may do once per day because twice a day might be too much manipulation for my hair. We will see... I'm only a week in so no results yet... My hair grows slow so I'm not expecting results to happen very fast anyway


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 23, 2012)

ugh, why do i have to be someone who wants instant gratification! I keep reminding myself its been less than a week, its not gonna happen that fast .... So I have decided i will use the MN for the rest of the year, and if nothing happens by then i'll be but if i even get 2 inches of extra growth from it i will be:superbanana:.


----------



## braidqueen (May 23, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm just saying! If you know what you are buying it for it's no shame. Like I said in my post, I was ready for dude to say something. It was going to be on in Family Dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, maybe I'm a lil special. I'm just saying. You know what's it's really for. I'm one of those who really doesn't care what you think as long as you don't say anything to me sideways.



If you're special then so am I. I couldn't give two hoots who looks at me and who's at the counter. The last pharmacy I went to it's behind the pharmacist counter so the girl quietly ask and I told her what I needed. She walks away then yells out "Monistat 1 or 7" and my luck 8 people standing around when I yelled back "I want the generic 7 day".

What can you do. Everyone in there was sick with something.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 23, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> If you're special then so am I. I couldn't give two hoots who looks at me and who's at the counter. The last pharmacy I went to it's behind the pharmacist counter so the girl quietly ask and I told her what I needed. She walks away then yells out "Monistat 1 or 7" and *my luck 8 people standing around when I yelled back "I want the generic 7 day".*
> 
> What can you do. Everyone in there was sick with something.


----------



## deedoswell (May 23, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> If you're special then so am I. I couldn't give two hoots who looks at me and who's at the counter. The last pharmacy I went to it's behind the pharmacist counter so the girl* quietly ask* and I told her what I needed. She walks away then *yells out "Monistat 1 or 7"* and my luck 8 people standing around when I yelled back "I want the generic 7 day".
> 
> What can you do. Everyone in there was sick with something.



  Love it!!! that is too funny!


----------



## deedoswell (May 23, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> If you're special then so am I. I couldn't give two hoots who looks at me and who's at the counter. The last pharmacy I went to it's behind the pharmacist counter so the girl quietly ask and I told her what I needed. She walks away then yells out "Monistat 1 or 7" and my luck 8 people standing around when I yelled back "I want the generic 7 day".
> 
> What can you do. Everyone in there was sick with something.





deedoswell said:


> Love it!!! that is too funny!



And it is what it is  - I would have laughed at the situation.  It wouldn't bother me what they think.


----------



## deedoswell (May 23, 2012)

Just checking in.  Didn't apply any of my mix last night.  Wanted to give it a break for a day - my hair is feeling kind of oily; I need to wash it.


----------



## braidqueen (May 23, 2012)

I didn't apply for 2 days cause my BF's nephew comes over EVERY day so he and I can play XBOX. I applied it early so its done before he gets here. LOL he just walked in. LATER!


----------



## Veeda (May 23, 2012)

Hello Ladies.

This is my first update (and I think a good one). I started my MN mixture on Sunday, April 29th. I took my "before" picture on 5/3/19. I took a progress picture on 5/19/12. (See attached photos). I gave myself a touch-up (relaxer) on Sunday, May 13th and I stopped using my MN mixture a week before and didn't resume using it until a week after my touch-up. MY HAIR GREW ONE INCH IN LIKE 2+ WEEKS! And, I dusted my ends before I took my picture on the 19th. It's possible that this was during a period of a growth spurt. This is what I keep telling myself because this stuff is unbelievable. I just added MT to my regime last week. I used it as a protein treatment and I also made a mixture with JBCO. Just in a week's time, my hair is much fuller/thicker. I just gave myself a touch up and it looks like I'm 4 weeks post relaxer. WOW! Waist length, here I come!!!!!


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 23, 2012)

Veeda said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> This is my first update (and I think a good one). I started my MN mixture on Sunday, April 29th. I took my "before" picture on 5/3/19. I took a progress picture on 5/19/12. (See attached photos). I gave myself a touch-up (relaxer) on Sunday, May 13th and I stopped using my MN mixture a week before and didn't resume using it until a week after my touch-up. MY HAIR GREW ONE INCH IN LIKE 2+ WEEKS! And, I dusted my ends before I took my picture on the 19th. It's possible that this was during a period of a growth spurt. This is what I keep telling myself because this stuff is unbelievable. I just added MT to my regime last week. I used it as a protein treatment and I also made a mixture with JBCO. Just in a week's time, my hair is much fuller/thicker. I just gave myself a touch up and it looks like I'm 4 weeks post relaxer. WOW! Waist length, here I come!!!!!


  GIRLLLLLLL!! you just made me smile like a crazy person off their meds, CONGRATS on the quick growth.


----------



## Veeda (May 23, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> GIRLLLLLLL!! you just made me smile like a crazy person off their meds, CONGRATS on the quick growth.


LOL. Thanks so much LightEyedMami!! I forgot to mention that I only put the mixture on my temples because I was afraid (for some crazy reason). This is another reason why I can't believe this growth. I've started oiling my entire scalp but I'm only going to do it every other day or so.


----------



## jprayze (May 23, 2012)

:bouncegreYessss!!!!! Veeda  This is what we like to see!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 23, 2012)

Checking in...applying mine as we speak mixed with castor oil


----------



## Funmiloves (May 23, 2012)

Checking in - I think I see some growth around my edges!

Veeda


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 23, 2012)

braidqueen. I love it! A woman after my own heart. Don't try to embarrass me cuz I will act a fool with you. LOL That's the way to do it. I would've done the same thing.


----------



## missyanne (May 23, 2012)

Veeda said:


> LOL. Thanks so much LightEyedMami!! I forgot to mention that I only put the mixture on my temples because I was afraid (for some crazy reason). This is another reason why I can't believe this growth. I've started oiling my entire scalp but I'm only going to do it every other day or so.




@ Veeda-----great progress. Are you using the 2% or 4%?


----------



## Lanea87 (May 23, 2012)

Checking in..... *3* out of 5 times for the week of 5/20-5/26


----------



## Veeda (May 23, 2012)

missyanne said:
			
		

> @ Veeda-----great progress. Are you using the 2% or 4%?



Thanks Missyanne. I'm using Giant store brand 2%.


----------



## braidqueen (May 23, 2012)

Veeda said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> This is my first update (and I think a good one). I started my MN mixture on Sunday, April 29th. I took my "before" picture on 5/3/19. I took a progress picture on 5/19/12. (See attached photos). I gave myself a touch-up (relaxer) on Sunday, May 13th and I stopped using my MN mixture a week before and didn't resume using it until a week after my touch-up. MY HAIR GREW ONE INCH IN LIKE 2+ WEEKS! And, I dusted my ends before I took my picture on the 19th. It's possible that this was during a period of a growth spurt. This is what I keep telling myself because this stuff is unbelievable. I just added MT to my regime last week. I used it as a protein treatment and I also made a mixture with JBCO. Just in a week's time, my hair is much fuller/thicker. I just gave myself a touch up and it looks like I'm 4 weeks post relaxer. WOW! Waist length, here I come!!!!!



Lady I was proud with my little fill ins and fullness now you just brought out the big green monster in me. I AM SOOOO JEALOUS! Your hair looks great.


----------



## sheanu (May 24, 2012)

Veeda said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> This is my first update (and I think a good one). I started my MN mixture on Sunday, April 29th. I took my "before" picture on 5/3/19. I took a progress picture on 5/19/12. (See attached photos). I gave myself a touch-up (relaxer) on Sunday, May 13th and I stopped using my MN mixture a week before and didn't resume using it until a week after my touch-up. MY HAIR GREW ONE INCH IN LIKE 2+ WEEKS! And, I dusted my ends before I took my picture on the 19th. It's possible that this was during a period of a growth spurt. This is what I keep telling myself because this stuff is unbelievable. I just added MT to my regime last week. I used it as a protein treatment and I also made a mixture with JBCO. Just in a week's time, my hair is much fuller/thicker. I just gave myself a touch up and it looks like I'm 4 weeks post relaxer. WOW! Waist length, here I come!!!!!



Wow that's some growth!! Congrats


----------



## deedoswell (May 24, 2012)

Veeda said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> This is my first update (and I think a good one). I started my MN mixture on Sunday, April 29th. I took my "before" picture on 5/3/19. I took a progress picture on 5/19/12. (See attached photos). I gave myself a touch-up (relaxer) on Sunday, May 13th and I stopped using my MN mixture a week before and didn't resume using it until a week after my touch-up. MY HAIR GREW ONE INCH IN LIKE 2+ WEEKS! And, I dusted my ends before I took my picture on the 19th. It's possible that this was during a period of a growth spurt. This is what I keep telling myself because this stuff is unbelievable. I just added MT to my regime last week. I used it as a protein treatment and I also made a mixture with JBCO. Just in a week's time, my hair is much fuller/thicker. I just gave myself a touch up and it looks like I'm 4 weeks post relaxer. WOW! Waist length, here I come!!!!!


   Nice growth!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

Veeda said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> This is my first update (and I think a good one). I started my MN mixture on Sunday, April 29th. I took my "before" picture on 5/3/19. I took a progress picture on 5/19/12. (See attached photos). I gave myself a touch-up (relaxer) on Sunday, May 13th and I stopped using my MN mixture a week before and didn't resume using it until a week after my touch-up. MY HAIR GREW ONE INCH IN LIKE 2+ WEEKS! And, I dusted my ends before I took my picture on the 19th. It's possible that this was during a period of a growth spurt. This is what I keep telling myself because this stuff is unbelievable. I just added MT to my regime last week. I used it as a protein treatment and I also made a mixture with JBCO. Just in a week's time, my hair is much fuller/thicker. I just gave myself a touch up and it looks like I'm 4 weeks post relaxer. WOW! Waist length, here I come!!!!!


 

Looks really great Veeda!


----------



## mamaore (May 24, 2012)

@Veeda awesome growth... Did you apply the MN directly or you mixed it up. When you say you applied it to your temples - did you message it in through your whole head.

@jprayze, do you by any chance know how MN works? does it work throughout the scalp regardless on where it is topically applied. If it does, this could be the reason I'm seeing growth on the right side of my hair although I do not apply MN to it?

Update: still applying MN everyday. I made a new mix with 1:1 MN and  leave in conditioner with 1 tbsp castoroil. No more oiliness for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

[QUOTE="mamaore"

Update: still applying MN everyday. I made a new mix with 1:1 MN and  leave in conditioner with 1 tbsp castoroil. No more oiliness for me. [/QUOTE]

Hey ma'am with your mixture can u tell me how much MN and condish u mix? I know u said 1:1 but how much roughly of both?


----------



## jprayze (May 24, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @Veeda awesome growth... Did you apply the MN directly or you mixed it up. When you say you applied it to your temples - did you message it in through your whole head.
> 
> @jprayze, do you by any chance know how MN works? does it work throughout the scalp regardless on where it is topically applied. If it does, this could be the reason I'm seeing growth on the right side of my hair although I do not apply MN to it?
> 
> Update: still applying MN everyday. I made a new mix with 1:1 MN and leave in conditioner with 1 tbsp castoroil. No more oiliness for me.


 
mamaore It would seem that it would work only where you apply it, but that doesn't seem to be the case?  I'm going to do some research and see what I can find out!


----------



## jprayze (May 24, 2012)

One quick guess: 



Seamonster said:


> If my memory serves correctly; the chemical MN is made ineffective by heat. MN does not actually grow hair, it kills the unfriendly organisms on the scalp that are competing with your hair for resources.



Piggybacking off of Seamonster in a different thread--Maybe applying it in one spot, makes your scalp all over happy???  Just a guess...


----------



## mamaore (May 24, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow I used half of the MN tube. I squeeze it into a jar and added the same amount of leave in condish - I eyeballed it. I never use a full tube of MN in my mixes because I do not want to make too much at a time.


----------



## sajjy (May 24, 2012)

I'm checking in 1 time out of the 5


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 24, 2012)

Im thinking today i will mix my MN with jojoba instead of castor oil, not sure yet...because i just washed my hair and scalp, and i'd like to keep that "clean" "non-gunky" feeling


----------



## yanibunny02 (May 24, 2012)

HI!! I'M NEW HERE!!   But I have already started this regimen back on 4/21/12. But I wanna share my journey with other ppl and vice versa...OPERATION LONG HAIR DON'T CARE!! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What is your current length? SL
How long have you used in MN? Since 4/21/12 (1 1/2 inch of new growth so far!) 
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? ORS Hair Fertilizer/Soy Oil/Tea Tree Oil/DooGroo Stimulating Growth Oil
What frequency will you apply it? I part my hair in 6 sections and massage directly into scalp NIGHTLY
Any other growth aids that you are using? Daily dosage of Hair, Body, Skin, and Nails supplement, Fish Oil, Prenatal Vitamins, Women's Daily Vitamin 
Anything else you care to add: Daily application of DooGroo Triple Strength Growth Lotion along with protective styling by wearing wigs..no heat..and relax every 6-8mths..


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

yanibunny02 said:


> HI!! I'M NEW HERE!!  But I have already started this regimen back on 4/21/12. But I wanna share my journey with other ppl and vice versa...OPERATION LONG HAIR DON'T CARE!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> What is your current length? SL
> ...


 

Welcome! Thats some great growth girl


----------



## yanibunny02 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks!!! I really wanna obtain APL/ML/BSL by end of year..but APL is fine with me..Question..how do I upload a profile pic/avatar?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

yanibunny02 said:


> Thanks!!! I really wanna obtain APL/ML/BSL by end of year..but APL is fine with me..Question..how do I upload a profile pic/avatar?


 

When you want to reply below select advanced and then you type in your box. Below the box in the next box is additional options. Select Manage Attachments! Browse from your computer or phone and then select upload! Hope you can understand my explaination lol

ETA- if you are uploading from your phone after you select your pic and it upload you may have to select insert inline after you have attached to get it to attach to your post


----------



## yanibunny02 (May 24, 2012)

I think Im still confused..lol.. Im using a PC and trying to upload a profile pic.. erplexed


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 24, 2012)

I just applied MN w/ a couple drops of jojoba


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

yanibunny02 said:


> I think Im still confused..lol.. Im using a PC and trying to upload a profile pic.. erplexed


 

Oh okay well in this case to add profile pic (like the one in my siggy of my curly hair) you go to User CP on left side, then edit your profile pic and go from there to browse and save changes once you loaded your pic. If you want Avatar pic (like the one I have of my hair straightened then you select edit avatar pic and follow same directions


----------



## Mjon912 (May 24, 2012)

MJ Checking in...just applied my MN/ Sulfer/dr. Miracles Gro oil to my scalp...my head feels so cold is crazy, very weird feeling but I hope it's working... I'm going to have my sister in law braid the front of my hair on the weekends because this mix make my hair feel And look nasty...I'm so excited to see some growth



LightEyedMami said:


> ugh, why do i have to be someone who wants instant gratification! I keep reminding myself its been less than a week, its not gonna happen that fast .... So I have decided i will use the MN for the rest of the year, and if nothing happens by then i'll be but if i even get 2 inches of extra growth from it i will be:superbanana:.



I know exactly how you feel... I keep telling myself a watchEd pot never boils lol... Question...are you relaxed and I thought you couldn't use it long term, you had to take a break...like 2 months on, 2 months off?


----------



## Mjon912 (May 24, 2012)

Veeda said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> This is my first update (and I think a good one). I started my MN mixture on Sunday, April 29th. I took my "before" picture on 5/3/19. I took a progress picture on 5/19/12. (See attached photos). I gave myself a touch-up (relaxer) on Sunday, May 13th and I stopped using my MN mixture a week before and didn't resume using it until a week after my touch-up. MY HAIR GREW ONE INCH IN LIKE 2+ WEEKS! And, I dusted my ends before I took my picture on the 19th. It's possible that this was during a period of a growth spurt. This is what I keep telling myself because this stuff is unbelievable. I just added MT to my regime last week. I used it as a protein treatment and I also made a mixture with JBCO. Just in a week's time, my hair is much fuller/thicker. I just gave myself a touch up and it looks like I'm 4 weeks post relaxer. WOW! Waist length, here I come!!!!!



Holy Crap!!! That's some super crazy growth! congrats, at this rate you might be WL by the end of the yr!!! I hope I get growth like that, I might not ever stop using this stuff, I'm so excited for my touch up now!!! You hair not only grew, but your ends OH EM GEE they look fab!!!


----------



## marta9227 (May 24, 2012)

Veeda I don't see the photos?

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## BBritdenise (May 24, 2012)

marta9227 said:
			
		

> Veeda I don't see the photos?
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d y'all!



U have to go online, not on the app.


----------



## marta9227 (May 24, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> U have to go online, not on the app.



Thanks! Wow Veeda that's amazing! Now how do you mix the MT and the jbco with the MN, and if not, how exactly and how often are you using the MT?  Thanks!

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 24, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> MJ Checking in...just applied my MN/ Sulfer/dr. Miracles Gro oil to my scalp...my head feels so cold is crazy, very weird feeling but I hope it's working... I'm going to have my sister in law braid the front of my hair on the weekends because this mix make my hair feel And look nasty...I'm so excited to see some growth
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel... I keep telling myself a watchEd pot never boils lol... Question...are you relaxed and I thought you couldn't use it long term, you had to take a break...like 2 months on, 2 months off?


 I'm not sure if your supposed to do it or not, but my plan is to apply everyday for the rest of the year regardless, if i take a break it will be in january most likely....and no im natural.

ETA: if i do take a break, i will at LEAST not do it til late this year like october maybe, not really sure.


----------



## braidqueen (May 24, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @Veeda awesome growth... Did you apply the MN directly or you mixed it up. When you say you applied it to your temples - did you message it in through your whole head.
> 
> @jprayze, do you by any chance know how MN works? does it work throughout the scalp regardless on where it is topically applied. If it does, this could be the reason I'm seeing growth on the right side of my hair although I do not apply MN to it?
> 
> Update: still applying MN everyday. I made a new mix with 1:1 MN and  leave in conditioner with 1 tbsp castoroil. No more oiliness for me.



When I bleached my crown from root to tip it all fell off and not break off gradually. I left it ALL in the sink. But somehow other parts of my head started to shed which made me cry daily. I only applied bleach to my crown but it affected my who head. I think once one part of the scalp is damaged or healthy if affects the entire thing. The scalp is a complex thing.


----------



## Course24 (May 24, 2012)

Checking in. Today was relaxer day so I haven't applied my MN mix in the last 10days. Will go back to my regime of applying 2x/week starting Tues 5/29.


----------



## eocceas (May 25, 2012)

What is your current length? 1" from waist
How long have you used in MN? Since 4/20 2012
How will you use your MN? mixed equal parts full tube of MN 2%, Cortizone, Capzacin mixed with JBCO, alkaline water added  20 drops Sage & Tea Tree oil
What frequency will you apply it? 2-3x per week
Any other growth aids that you are using? No, want to judge the progress.
Anything you would like to add? So far I grew 3/4" in 10 days from when I started. Wanted  a lil boost to reach WL for my b'day 5/30...will do length check then and report back.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 25, 2012)

eocceas said:


> What is your current length? 1" from waist
> How long have you used in MN? Since 4/20 2012
> How will you use your MN? mixed equal parts full tube of MN 2%, Cortizone, Capzacin mixed with JBCO, alkaline water added 20 drops Sage & Tea Tree oil
> What frequency will you apply it? 2-3x per week
> ...


 eocceas That's great in 10 days!!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Checking in..... *3* out of 5 times for the week of 5/20-5/26


 
Taking the night off, see you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I'm not sure if your supposed to do it or not, but my plan is to apply everyday for the rest of the year regardless, if i take a break it will be in january most likely....and no im natural.
> 
> ETA: if i do take a break, i will at LEAST not do it til late this year like october maybe, not really sure.


 
I plan to apply everyday for the rest of the year too, but I will stop applying directly soon and starting mixing with something. I really think I want to get the Kid's Organics Growth Creme that chavascandy uses on YouTube. If you all havent seen her results, check it out! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Q2NxEadzQ&feature=relmfu I just looked at her latest video and she just cut 6 inches off her hair...I can't imagine having 6 inches to cut and it's still a good length. She actually said MN grew her hair too fast...Can there be such a thing?


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2012)

This weekend I will be flat ironing my hair to prepare for our first official length check!  Im so excited to see all of your progress!  GO MN!


----------



## Mjon912 (May 25, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I'm not sure if your supposed to do it or not, but my plan is to apply everyday for the rest of the year regardless, if i take a break it will be in january most likely....and no im natural.
> 
> ETA: if i do take a break, i will at LEAST not do it til late this year like october maybe, not really sure.



Sweet, thanks...I'm definitely going to keep using it to then! I'll go until my and my bfs birthdays in sept and then start back up until our daughters birthday in dec! I have heard you should take a break before you get your touch up, like wait a week before and a week after so I will be doing that... Imagine, SL in January to WL in December! I'm so excited now! Great Challenge


----------



## marta9227 (May 25, 2012)

Anyone mixing MN and MT?

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## deedoswell (May 25, 2012)

Just checking in.  Applied my mix last night.  Can't wait to see the pics next weekend with the first length check.  Hope everyone has a nice holiday weekend!


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 25, 2012)

Mjon912 If you are relaxed, you are supposed to stop applying MN 7-10 days before you relax, and wait 7-10 days before you resume applying it again.


----------



## Veeda (May 25, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> Lady I was proud with my little fill ins and fullness now you just brought out the big green monster in me. I AM SOOOO JEALOUS! Your hair looks great.


LMBO!!!!!!


----------



## Veeda (May 25, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @Veeda awesome growth... Did you apply the MN directly or you mixed it up. When you say you applied it to your temples - did you message it in through your whole head.
> 
> @jprayze, do you by any chance know how MN works? does it work throughout the scalp regardless on where it is topically applied. If it does, this could be the reason I'm seeing growth on the right side of my hair although I do not apply MN to it?
> 
> Update: still applying MN everyday. I made a new mix with 1:1 MN and  leave in conditioner with 1 tbsp castoroil. No more oiliness for me.


I mixed an entire tube of MN
Entire jar of BB Super Gro (Blue container)
A few tablespoons of JBCO
A few tablespoons of Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil

And yes, I massaged it into my temples. I tried using just the MN and got THE WORST HEADACHE!

After this batch, I'm going to do MN, MT & JBCO.


----------



## Veeda (May 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> mamaore It would seem that it would work only where you apply it, but that doesn't seem to be the case?  I'm going to do some research and see what I can find out!


I was thinking the same thing; that it would only work where you apply it but I'm sure that once the body temp. heats the oils up that it filters through your scalp. Plus, you body absorbs everything you put on your skin anyway you know? I'm still tripping at my results. I'm going to take pics every two weeks and post. I'm going to post my temple pics after I finish responding.


----------



## mamaore (May 25, 2012)

eocceas, great progress in 10 days. 
Update: applied my MN last night as usual. I'm really seeing growth. I'll be 4 weeks post on Sunday and my hair looks like 8 weeks post. I'm second guessing myself that maybe the last relaxer left me underprocessed, but I seriously dont think so.  I'm going to take a wet hair picture on my next wash day and compare with my avatar pic.  jprayze, is the length check next weekend?

For the ladies who have seen accelerated growth, how is this going to affect your TU schedule?


----------



## Veeda (May 25, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> Holy Crap!!! That's some super crazy growth! congrats, at this rate you might be WL by the end of the yr!!! I hope I get growth like that, I might not ever stop using this stuff, I'm so excited for my touch up now!!! You hair not only grew, but your ends OH EM GEE they look fab!!!


Mjon912, Gurl, I'm still trippin'. I'm thinking of every excuse as to what OTHER natural occurrence happened to cause my hair to grow an inch in 2+ weeks. But, these products are really working. Before I noticed the length, I noticed my temples filling in. My temples were thinning out by the day because I wrap my hair every night. In 2 weeks, I noticed new hairs growing in my temples; especially the little gray hairs. LOL. I'm going to post those pics in a few minutes.


----------



## Veeda (May 25, 2012)

marta9227 said:


> Veeda I don't see the photos?
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


@Martta, I'll re-post AND put them in my album.


----------



## Veeda (May 25, 2012)

marta9227 said:


> Thanks! Wow Veeda that's amazing! Now how do you mix the MT and the jbco with the MN, and if not, how exactly and how often are you using the MT?  Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


marta9227, I do the following:

I mixed an entire tube of MN
Entire jar of BB Super Gro (Blue container)
A few tablespoons of JBCO
A few tablespoons of Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil

I mixed this all up into a separate Ziplock container. I applied it every night. And if I wore a ponytail, I would apply it in the mornings as well.


----------



## Veeda (May 25, 2012)

My Temple Pics and back of hair.


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 25, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @eocceas, great progress in 10 days.
> Update: applied my MN last night as usual. I'm really seeing growth. I'll be 4 weeks post on Sunday and my hair looks like 8 weeks post. I'm second guessing myself that maybe the last relaxer left me underprocessed, but I seriously dont think so.  I'm going to take a wet hair picture on my next wash day and compare with my avatar pic.  @jprayze, is the length check next weekend?
> 
> *For the ladies who have seen accelerated growth, how is this going to affect your TU schedule?*



mamaore I know for me personally, since I don't stretch, I have to relax more often now that I use MN. For the ladies who stretch for a long time, it might not make as much of a difference, I'm assuming.


----------



## HairRaiser (May 25, 2012)

Hi I'm a lurker of this thread and I was wondering if MN causes shedding like megatek does because of the accelerated growth?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2012)

HairRaiser said:
			
		

> Hi I'm a lurker of this thread and I was wondering if MN causes shedding like megatek does because of the accelerated growth?



You know what I'm not sure as I just started using it but maybe one of the other ladies will chime in


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2012)

mamaore June 1st is the length check, so we are one week away.


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2012)

HairRaiser said:


> Hi I'm a lurker of this thread and I was wondering if MN causes shedding like megatek does because of the accelerated growth?


 
HairRaiser I have heard that it can cause shedding, but I havent experienced any more shedding than normal.  With that said, I am trying to be very proactive about shedding, prevent it before it can start.  I just ordered the Alter Ego Garlic conditioner.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @mamaore June 1st is the length check, so we are one week away.


 jprayze If possible i will need to do my check in on june 9th or 10th, because i will be flat ironing that weekend for my BF BBQ. Also i started the challenge late, so that gives me an extra week for growth


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2012)

mamaore not a problem! Whenever u do ur length check is fine!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2012)

Applied my MN mix


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @mamaore not a problem! Whenever u do ur length check is fine!


 jprayze did u mean me?...if so great


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 25, 2012)

I applied my mix earlier, without oil this time.


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> @jprayze did u mean me?...if so great


 
LightEyedMami Yes, I meant you...I had to read over that lol


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2012)

The process...lol...why I started straightening my hair for the length check 1 wk early 















I actually did a personal length check but I will wait until the 1st to do the real one. Hopefully 1 more wk of MN will give me just a little more


----------



## Lanea87 (May 25, 2012)

Checking in..... *4* out of 5 times for the week of 5/20-5/26


----------



## sheanu (May 26, 2012)

checking in! 5/7


----------



## Mznelly (May 26, 2012)

HairRaiser said:
			
		

> Hi I'm a lurker of this thread and I was wondering if MN causes shedding like megatek does because of the accelerated growth?



I have experience zero excessive shedding from my MN usage but then again I experienced no shedding with mega tek either


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 26, 2012)

jprayze said:


> The process...lol...why I started straightening my hair for the length check 1 wk early
> 
> View attachment 151453
> 
> ...


 
jprayze I know u cant show us just yet but did you get good growth? I curious and excited! lol


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 26, 2012)

Checking in! I have so much newgrowth in my cornrows! I'm not sure if I wanna keep em in for the whole 2 months or renew them next week. I dont want my hair to matt up or dread. Is 2 months too long to keep cornrows ladies?


----------



## jprayze (May 26, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> jprayze I know u cant show us just yet but did you get good growth? I curious and excited! lol



lindsaywhat yes I do see good growth even though it was only 11 days since I last posted a length pic.  Hair is getting a lot thicker (fuller) and layers are growing out too. My hair seems to grow thicker before longer.


----------



## jprayze (May 26, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @lindsaywhat yes I do see good growth even though it was only 11 days since I last posted a length pic. Hair is getting a lot thicker (fuller) and layers are growing out too. My hair seems to grow thicker before longer.


 
lindsaywhat I did a length check in the APL Challenge thread and I'm really close.  Hopefully with MN...I can make it by June 30th.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 26, 2012)

After going to 3 different Family Dollar's I finally found one that had some MN 2%, so I am about to mix some up with my Emu Oil and JBCO and get it ready for my check in later today. OOOOhhhhh yea cant forget the Peppermint Oil.



lindsaywhat said:


> Checking in! I have so much newgrowth in my cornrows! I'm not sure if I wanna keep em in for the whole 2 months or renew them next week. I dont want my hair to matt up or dread. Is 2 months too long to keep cornrows ladies?


 
Is it your own hair or with weave? If your hair is prone to matting then I say yes thats too long.


----------



## sajjy (May 26, 2012)

My hair growth has stalled :/ I think it's b/c I had to stop using my shower filter for the majority of the month may do to renovation ;( So I plan to up my game now that the bathroom construction is complete


----------



## NikkiQ (May 26, 2012)

Hi ladies!! 

I'm back to bug you guys again. Sorry! I bought my MN after searching high and low  and I was thinking of mixing it with 2 of my favorite SoftnFree GroHealthy products. Has anyone used any of their products before in their mixtures??



View attachment 2012-05-26 13.57.28.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jprayze (May 26, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm back to bug you guys again. Sorry! I bought my MN after searching high and low  and I was thinking of mixing it with 2 of my favorite SoftnFree GroHealthy products. Has anyone used any of their products before in their mixtures??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Hey NikkiQ where did u end up finding the MN?


----------



## lovestarr (May 26, 2012)

Hi!  I hope it isn't too late to join!  I have been using MN since mid-april and I did a Big Chop (shaved) on April 1st.  At that time I had a really really short cut like the infamous Amber Rose cut.  

What is your current length? I am a very low TWA
How long have you used in MN? mid-april
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? One 2% tube mixed with MT, JBCO, EVOO, and cayenne pepper
What frequency will you apply it? Was applying every other night and will start every night this evening until end of this challenge 
Any other growth aids that you are using? Biotin and MSM pills 1/daily

Starting photo attached!


----------



## NikkiQ (May 26, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Hey NikkiQ where did u end up finding the MN?



Found a Family Dollar a good bit away from me in the hood  I had to take that drive just to see if they had it.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 26, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm back to bug you guys again. Sorry! I bought my MN after searching high and low  and I was thinking of mixing it with 2 of my favorite SoftnFree GroHealthy products. Has anyone used any of their products before in their mixtures??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



No but I think mamaore mixes hers with a LI 
Eta: I hate my phone and its auto check sometimes!


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 26, 2012)

Just applied my MN mix with water instead of oil today, my scalp has felt a bit "gunky" lately, i guess because im used to not having anything on it.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 26, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @lindsaywhat I did a length check in the APL Challenge thread and I'm really close. Hopefully with MN...I can make it by June 30th.


 
jprayze  im sure u will! ur sooo close


----------



## Lanea87 (May 26, 2012)

Checking in for the final time..... *5* out of 5 times for the week of 5/20-5/26

I used my new mixture today, after buying more MN.

2nd Batch Includes the samething, just different amounts from last time.
1.59oz of Family Dollar MN 2%
0.5oz left over from the 1st batch
0.5oz of JBCO
0.5oz of Emu Oil
40 drops of Pepppermint Oil

3oz total of product


----------



## pinkness27 (May 26, 2012)

Haven't used MN for the entire week because I thought I was going to get a perm today. Decided to get a perm June 2nd instead, so now it'll be two weeks without MN mix on edges and MN spray on rest of hair. I'm using jbco on edges and QP elasta leave in on rest of hair in mean time.


----------



## Funmiloves (May 26, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## jprayze (May 26, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> Hi! I hope it isn't too late to join!  I have been using MN since mid-april and I did a Big Chop (shaved) on April 1st. At that time I had a really really short cut like the infamous Amber Rose cut.
> 
> What is your current length? I am a very low TWA
> How long have you used in MN? mid-april
> ...


 
Welcome lovestarr!!!


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 26, 2012)

lurking in this thread since day one just waited to say that the brand is less drying than the generic and I got that tingly feeling from the brand.  The main difference seems to to be the mineral oil.  It has never been good to me.


----------



## BBritdenise (May 27, 2012)

Im experiencing some shedding and idk whether to attribute it to MN or postpartum shedding. But i had my son three months ago and the shedding didn't start until after I started using MN. I also think my hair is growing. I noticed that my baby hairs in my nape are getting longer. I'm not sure about the rest of my hair bc I wear it natural unstretched. So Idk. But I have a sneaking suspicion tht it's growing.


----------



## BBritdenise (May 27, 2012)

I also just noticed that the mm is drying my hair out. I just dc'd and my hair still feels super dry, and I never have that problem. It makes my hair feel sandy, like there are little grains coating the strands and I only apply it to my scalp but I guess it spreads down the strands. Maybe I'll have to cowash daily during this challenge


----------



## jprayze (May 27, 2012)

BBritdenise said:


> Im experiencing some shedding and idk whether to attribute it to MN or postpartum shedding. But i had my son three months ago and the shedding didn't start until after I started using MN. I also think my hair is growing. I noticed that my baby hairs in my nape are getting longer. I'm not sure about the rest of my hair bc I wear it natural unstretched. So Idk. But I have a sneaking suspicion tht it's growing.


 


BBritdenise said:


> I also just noticed that the mm is drying my hair out. I just dc'd and my hair still feels super dry, and I never have that problem. It makes my hair feel sandy, like there are little grains coating the strands and I only apply it to my scalp but I guess it spreads down the strands. Maybe I'll have to cowash daily during this challenge


 
BBritdenise Yes, postpartum shedding is going to happen to even the healthiest head of hair.  Are you still taking your vitamins?  That may help some.  Do a search to see what other LHCFers have done to minimize the sheeding.

Maybe add an essential oil (avocado oil is thick,but Olive Oil would be good too) to your DC, that will make it a little more nourishing.  And that patch of hair that you referenced on the APL challenge, I would especially focus on that when your DCing.  Adding extra Con and detangling that section before washing your Con out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 27, 2012)

^^^ita with the above


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 27, 2012)

I want to try this but I'm scared to death.  I didn't read through the entire thread, is anyone experience any serious negative results, hair or health??


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 27, 2012)

Checking in: 6 out of 7 days this past week. =)


----------



## jprayze (May 27, 2012)

On my previous post, I meant carrier oils


----------



## SoopremeBeing (May 27, 2012)

Checking in! Will officially start tonight. I did a co-wash this morning so my scalp is nice and clean! I am debating to mix mine with Wild Growth oil or my jojoba oil...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 27, 2012)

Checking in... applying my MN mix


----------



## lovestarr (May 27, 2012)

Applied mix last night.  Today is shampoo and DC day so my scalp is squeaky clean and I'll be massaging in my mix tonight.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 27, 2012)

Checking in! Applied everyday last week except Friday. 
Saturday I shampoo'd,  henna'd, and DC overnight. 
Sunday morning rinsed the DC out and added a leave in and MN on my scalp.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 27, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> Im experiencing some shedding and idk whether to attribute it to MN or postpartum shedding. But i had my son three months ago and the shedding didn't start until after I started using MN. I also think my hair is growing. I noticed that my baby hairs in my nape are getting longer. I'm not sure about the rest of my hair bc I wear it natural unstretched. So Idk. But I have a sneaking suspicion tht it's growing.



My son is a lil over 2 months old and my hair is shedding like crazy I dont use MN but if this shedding dont stop I may have to start


----------



## jprayze (May 27, 2012)

SoopremeBeing said:
			
		

> Checking in! Will officially start tonight. I did a co-wash this morning so my scalp is nice and clean! I am debating to mix mine with Wild Growth oil or my jojoba oil...



SoopremeBeing is Wild Growth oil part of your regi already? Im trying to figure out what to do with mine...


----------



## SoopremeBeing (May 27, 2012)

jprayze Yep it is! I use it right out of the bottle. Some people complain about the scent, but I love it.


----------



## jprayze (May 27, 2012)

SoopremeBeing How often do you use it?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (May 27, 2012)

jprayze I use mine every other day. I used to use the Doo Gro Stimulating Growth, but my hair sucked it up so fast. The WGO works better for my hair, and it has better oils.


Also those who mix theirs with oils, I think I put too much Wild Growth Oil in my mix. I sectioned my hair and applied my MN/WGO mix that way, but I have to shake it every time because it separates. I may have to buy another box to even it out next week. BUT it's only Day One for me, so we will see if I need to update the MN amount.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 28, 2012)

Checking in (have not missed a day yet)....my hair at the roots (where the mn is being applied) has been dry!....I think i should switch from Generic (dominicks and family dollar brand) to Name Brand MN, because i think the mineral oil, may be the culprit (my hair has always hated mineral oil)....any thoughts on this?....after these 2 tubes i have left i will get 2 tubes of the name brand and see how it goes.


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> My son is a lil over 2 months old and my hair is shedding like crazy I dont use MN but if this shedding dont stop I may have to start


 
lamaria211 Are you doing anything with garlic for the shedding?


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm back to bug you guys again. Sorry! I bought my MN after searching high and low  and I was thinking of mixing it with 2 of my favorite SoftnFree GroHealthy products. Has anyone used any of their products before in their mixtures??
> 
> ...


 
NikkiQ Did you mix it yet???


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2012)

Bun Mistress said:


> lurking in this thread since day one just waited to say that the brand is less drying than the generic and I got that tingly feeling from the brand. The main difference seems to to be the mineral oil. It has never been good to me.


 


LightEyedMami said:


> Checking in (have not missed a day yet)....my hair at the roots (where the mn is being applied) has been dry!....I think i should switch from Generic (dominicks and family dollar brand) to Name Brand MN, because i think the mineral oil, may be the culprit (my hair has always hated mineral oil)....any thoughts on this?....after these 2 tubes i have left i will get 2 tubes of the name brand and see how it goes.


 
Bun Mistress and @LightEyedMami You two have me thinking! When I first started, I guessed the Monistat brand and my growth was ridiculous in the beginning. Since then my growth has still been good and much better than normal, but not as much as that first growth check. We always say that you can use brand or generic...but is brand really better and does brand encourage more growth because of the inactive ingredients?


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2012)

These are the inactive ingredients of the Monistat External Cream I started with: Benzoic Acid, Cetearyl Alcohol, Isopropyl Myristate, Polysorbate 60, Potassium Hydroxide, Propylene Glycol, Water (Purified), Stearyl Alcohol

Here are the ingredients of my generic bought from Dollar General: benzoic acid, BHA, mineral oil, peglicol-5 oleate, pegoxol 7 stearate, purfied water.

I dont know much about this means...Anyone care to chime in?

I did check the Ceteraryl Alcohol and Stearyl Alcohol and both of those are good *EMOLLIENT *alcohols*. **http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2340207&postcount=11*


----------



## She1226 (May 28, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> These are the inactive ingredients of the Monistat External Cream I started with: Benzoic Acid, Cetearyl Alcohol, Isopropyl Myristate, Polysorbate 60, Potassium Hydroxide, Propylene Glycol, Water (Purified), Stearyl Alcohol
> 
> Here are the ingredients of my generic bought from Dollar General: benzoic acid, BHA, mineral oil, peglicol-5 oleate, pegoxol 7 stearate, purfied water.
> 
> ...



I'm new to posting but I have lurked for 2 years.  I wear contacts and was using genetic brand eye water and when I went to doctor cause my eyes were itching,they asked me was I using the name brand or generic and that's when he explained that the generic brand buys the name brand expired products and use them in their generic brand and sometimes they do not work the same. So.....maybe we should use name brand.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 28, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> NikkiQ Did you mix it yet???



jprayze Yes ma'am I did! Mixed it up yesterday. Its super light,moisturizing and creamy. I'm diggin it. I used it yesterday so it has begun. Hope to see results by the end of the summer.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> @jprayze Yes ma'am I did! Mixed it up yesterday. Its super light,moisturizing and creamy. I'm diggin it. I used it yesterday so it has begun. Hope to see results by the end of the summer.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
NikkiQ Good luck!  Can't wait to see your results!!!


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2012)

She1226 said:


> I'm new to posting but I have lurked for 2 years. I wear contacts and was using genetic brand eye water and when I went to doctor cause my eyes were itching,they asked me was I using the name brand or generic and that's when he explained that the generic brand buys the name brand expired products and use them in their generic brand and sometimes they do not work the same. So.....maybe we should use name brand.


 
So now I want to do a comparison of brand versus generic.  I think on June 1 I will start using the brand until the next length check and we can compare.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 28, 2012)

^ That sounds like a good idea....my hair picks up on mineral oil...QUICK! ...Now i gotta find out where i can get the name brand cheap...cuz its $17 at my local walgreens, and last time i checked im not made of gold!!!


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2012)

I'm going to try and shop around this wk...hopefully it will be on sale!


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 28, 2012)

I just applied ...a few minutes ago...i will not dilut it anymore because it is drying out my hair when it spreads, so i will go back to applying directly to my scalp.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 28, 2012)

Still doing my MN faithfully. I'm also doing the greenhouse effect at night to combat some of the dryness. It seems to be working.


----------



## sheanu (May 28, 2012)

Bun Mistress said:


> lurking in this thread since day one just waited to say that the brand is less drying than the generic and I got that tingly feeling from the brand.  The main difference seems to to be the mineral oil.  It has never been good to me.



I think I might get the name brand next. I tried both the generic walmart & walgreens brands. The walgreens brand gave more growth but I hate the mineral oil in both of them  Thanks for mentioning your experience!


----------



## Veeda (May 29, 2012)

Just checking in. I put on my growth chart shirt this morning and I think my hair grew another inch or so since the beginning of the month. I wet set my hair last night and my ends are flipping up and to the sides (and I didn't want to flat iron my hair this morning just to take a picture.) I will post my picture one day this week. I wanna see if my bent ends will straighten on their own without me having to flat iron them. I'm so excited!!!!

Y'all, even though I sleep with a satin bonnet or a sating wrap cap AND a satin pillow case, my head seems to slide off the satin pillow case and I wake up on an oiled stained cotton pillow case.  I've messed up 3 cotton (yellow) cases thus far. How are you all handling oiling your scalp and/or hair and sleeping at night?

BTW, I added peppermint to my MN mixture and HATED the smell after an hour or so. It got into my pillow case and I woke up in the middle of the night and threw it on the floor.  

Side note: I added this mixture just to my temples and as the day went by, I could feel the mixture being distributed throughout my entire scalp. I think this proved my theory that even though you apply product to one location that it eventually spreads throughout your entire scalp.

HHG y'all!!!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 29, 2012)

Veeda said:
			
		

> Just checking in. I put on my growth chart shirt this morning and I think my hair grew another inch or so since the beginning of the month. I wet set my hair last night and my ends are flipping up and to the sides (and I didn't want to flat iron my hair this morning just to take a picture.) I will post my picture one day this week. I wanna see if my bent ends will straighten on their own without me having to flat iron them. I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Y'all, even though I sleep with a satin bonnet or a sating wrap cap AND a satin pillow case, my head seems to slide off the satin pillow case and I wake up on an oiled stained cotton pillow case.  I've messed up 3 cotton (yellow) cases thus far. How are you all handling oiling your scalp and/or hair and sleeping at night?
> 
> ...



Ive had To throw my pillow cases and pillows in the wash. I've been considering a new mixture that is a lot less oily because I wake up miserable due to an oily pillow case and face. ... 

Do you use generic or name brand MN?


----------



## deedoswell (May 29, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Ive had To throw my pillow cases and pillows in the wash. I've been considering a new mixture that is a lot less oily because I wake up miserable due to an oily pillow case and face. ...
> 
> Do you use generic or name brand MN?



I have had to do the same thing.  And the oil is causing my face to breakout on the side that lays on the oily pillow!!!  I think I am going to try a new mixture also.  

I used the generic MN 4%.  Haven't noticed any growth but haven't done a length check yet.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 29, 2012)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> I have had to do the same thing.  And the oil is causing my face to breakout on the side that lays on the oily pillow!!!  I think I am going to try a new mixture also.
> 
> I used the generic MN 4%.  Haven't noticed any growth but haven't done a length check yet.



I haven't checked either. Where did you get 4% ? I could only find 2%


----------



## Veeda (May 29, 2012)

I'm using the 2% and OMG, I do have a FRESH pimple on my cheek! Well I'll be....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

@jprayze

Went back yesterday and looked at the Old Thread and some YouTube Videos as well (Black & White). 

It seemed like folks got the same Good Growth from the Generic Brand (and most only used the Generic Brand).

Will be Curious what your experiment (with the Name Brand) uncovers.


----------



## jprayze (May 29, 2012)

Thanks IDareT'sHair!!!  Now I'm probably being really crazy, but what if some generics work better than others? I guess when you find what MN works best for you, stock up on it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

@jprayze No...You're not being Crazy! Makes perfect sense.

I noticed various Brands from "Equate" to Grocery Store/Drug Store Brands, to Original Monistat.

ETA:  Most were using 2%, very few were actually using 4%


----------



## deedoswell (May 29, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I haven't checked either. Where did you get 4% ? I could only find 2%



I live in Pittsburgh and got it at my local Giant Eagle grocery store.  It was about $10.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 29, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> I live in Pittsburgh and got it at my local Giant Eagle grocery store.  It was about $10.



 aww Okay I guess i'll keep looking..or keep on using 2%


----------



## Mjon912 (May 29, 2012)

MJ checki g in, used up all of my MN mix so I mixed some more, this time I used BB castor oil instead of BB growth oil and added some oils to the mix as well as some sulfer8... I like this better, my hair isn't an oily mess...I will be using water based products instead of grease to mix because I was waking up with my pillow soaked with oil...yuck!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 29, 2012)

rite aid brand is 4%


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 29, 2012)

Thankfully i have not had the oily pillow issue.....I guess because its making my hair so dry!...I have not noticed any growth (so far) with the MN i have been using...i will apply in about an hour or so.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (May 29, 2012)

Put a towel over your pillow case to sleep on.  This will prevent the oils from seeping on the cases and the pillows.  The satin caps/wraps/scarfs do not prevent the oils from seeping onto the pillows.  I have also found that when you do this, it prevents the oils from clogging your face and thus no acne bumps.

HTH


----------



## NikkiQ (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone else been dealing with the itchies after applying their mix?  

I just started using mine on Saturday and it's been itching every day since then.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Has anyone else been dealing with the itchies after applying their mix?
> 
> I just started using mine on Saturday and it's been itching every day since then.



I get itchies right after I apply but then it goes away. Anyone else?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 29, 2012)

More ichies than normal but ehhh not that bad.

SN: updated  MN mixture to what was left from my other mix, Aussie deeeep condish, mane n tail condish, olive oil and some protein leave in my mom has and mixed that all together... A lot less oily this time around and more creamy. me likey


----------



## NaturalfienD (May 29, 2012)

Hello All,

I have a question that I know someone can answer ... I want to use MN with some oils that I have in an applicator bottle.  I read on one of the pages that melting the product is not wise so how do you all go about using MN with your oil?  In the past, I have tried to just throw it in thinking it would dissolve but it didn't ... any information that is given would be greatly appreciated.

TIA


----------



## BBritdenise (May 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> BBritdenise Yes, postpartum shedding is going to happen to even the healthiest head of hair.  Are you still taking your vitamins?  That may help some.  Do a search to see what other LHCFers have done to minimize the sheeding.
> 
> Maybe add an essential oil (avocado oil is thick,but Olive Oil would be good too) to your DC, that will make it a little more nourishing.  And that patch of hair that you referenced on the APL challenge, I would especially focus on that when your DCing.  Adding extra Con and detangling that section before washing your Con out.



I still take my prenatals most days and I take omega 3s and eat lots of fish. I use my mn most days and I TRY to leave my hair alone as much as possible, but I know I manipulate it more than I should. My shedding is from the root. Entire strands are falling out.  I dc'd last night for a couple of hours with dr.miracles deep conditioner (I know it's probably not the best but I ran out of my ORS replenishing conditioner) my hair feels
Much better since I dc'd and I've had my hair in a pony puff since last night. Hopefully I can keep it in until tm night. My hair undoes itself so fast. I attempted to get some braids but yet were very scalpy and I don't want to *** synthetic hair bc it's harsh on my fine hair.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 29, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question that I know someone can answer ... I want to use MN with some oils that I have in an applicator bottle.  I read on one of the pages that melting the product is not wise so how do you all go about using MN with your oil?  In the past, I have tried to just throw it in thinking it would dissolve but it didn't ... any information that is given would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> TIA



I put all my ingredients in a food processor/blender ... gets the job done and mixes everything wonderfully


----------



## Lanea87 (May 29, 2012)

0 out of 3 times for the week of 5/27-6/02 is the goal for the week.

For tha ladies that experience drying effects are you moisturizing your hair BEFORE appling your MN mixture?

I have been doing this and have not had ANY problems. I dont mix my MN with moisturizers I mix them with oils.

I just doesnt make sense in my head to mix something drying + moisture together thinking you will get moisturizng hair.....NOOOOO how about your apply moisture first and then your MN that way you know your hair is getting moisturized. But then again I also apply moisture to my hair 2x/day.

It kinda reminds me of taking a bath but trying to get clean.....you keep scooping up dirty water to clean yourself. Just take a shower LOL.....


----------



## Lanea87 (May 29, 2012)

SoopremeBeing said:


> Also those who mix theirs with oils, *I think I put too much Wild Growth Oil in my mix.* I sectioned my hair and applied my MN/WGO mix that way, *but I have to shake it every time because it separates.* I may have to buy another box to even it out next week. BUT it's only Day One for me, so we will see if I need to update the MN amount.


 
SoopremeBeing, my 1st bath was the same also so this time I 1/2 the amount of oil of whatever my MN was.....

MN was 1.59oz, so I used 1oz of oil in that.....0.5 of Emu and 0.5 of JBCO and now no more shaking to apply.




NaturalfienD said:


> Hello All,
> I have a question that I know someone can answer ... *I want to use MN with some oils that I have in an applicator bottle. I read on one of the pages that melting the product is not wise so how do you all go about using MN with your oil? In the past, I have tried to just throw it in thinking it would dissolve but it didn't ... any information that is given would be greatly appreciated.*
> 
> TIA


 
After I apply each item I close the bottle and then beat it againt the wall or the desk to get it to mix together. I only make 3oz of product and its in a 6oz nozzle bottle so its enough space to mix.

Empty bottle...I add the Emu Oil and the MN, close it and shake it up, and then I open it to add my JBCO and shake it up again. Smooth creamy stuff.


----------



## Veeda (May 29, 2012)

Here are my progress pictures. I'm obsessed now with tracking my growth. I'm not going to take any more pics for another 2 weeks. I would say a month but I don't know if I'd be able to contain myself.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 29, 2012)

Veeda said:


> Here are my progress pictures. I'm obsessed now with tracking my growth. I'm not going to take any more pics for another 2 weeks. I would say a month but I don't know if I'd be able to contain myself.


 O. M. Freaking G!!!  ...you grow girl


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 29, 2012)

Im hoping im not seeing growth because 1. Its only been 11 days and 2. because im in braids and have not taken my hair down yet, i guess i will see my progress on the 8th when i take my hair down.... How long does it typically take to see results??

E.T.A   I have been having some itchiness throughout the day.


----------



## jprayze (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Veeda!  You got our length checks off to a great start!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 29, 2012)

Veeda thats amazing! Im not sure if you posted this already but im to lazy to look through the thread, but um, how are you using the MN?


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 29, 2012)

Checking in, still using my MN loyally. Im not so much worried about growth than I am about retention. Im obessed with keeping my ends moisturized and sealed.


----------



## jprayze (May 29, 2012)

All right here we go, my official check in for 1 month of the challenge! I'm All  About to apply for the night.



ETA:  This is the comparison pic from March 20 (since I started MN) to May 29.


----------



## jprayze (May 29, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Im hoping im not seeing growth because 1. Its only been 11 days and 2. because im in braids and have not taken my hair down yet, i guess i will see my progress on the 8th when i take my hair down.... How long does it typically take to see results??
> 
> E.T.A I have been having some itchiness throughout the day.


 
LightEyedMami I would say 2 weeks.  Are you seeing more new growth than usual with your braids?


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 29, 2012)

jprayze said:


> All right here we go, my official check in for 1 month of the challenge! I'm All  About to apply for the night.
> 
> View attachment 151989


 

Woo! Good job girlie! At this rate you'll be WL by the end of the year.


----------



## jprayze (May 29, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> Woo! Good job girlie! At this rate you'll be WL by the end of the year.


 
Thanks lindsaywhat! My goal is BSL by the end of the year, but we'll see!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2012)

Veeda said:
			
		

> Here are my progress pictures. I'm obsessed now with tracking my growth. I'm not going to take any more pics for another 2 weeks. I would say a month but I don't know if I'd be able to contain myself.



That's great growth!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> All right here we go, my official check in for 1 month of the challenge!  I'm All   About to apply for the night.



Wow amazing! Y'all doing the damn thang with your awesome progress


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge for June and July. I just started using MN on 5/19. 

What is your current length? I'm somewhere between full NL and grazing SL
How long have you used in MN? since 5/19
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? mixed with jbco, ayurvedic oils, and jojoba oil
What frequency will you apply it? 5-6 nights per week
Any other growth aids that you are using? Peppermint Pomade (sulfur pomade)
Anything else you care to add: I've been lurking in this thread. You ladies are getting great results. I hope I can get 1 inch per month.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 30, 2012)

jprayze It's hard to tell because they are frizzy and fuzzy anyway from the constant washing and rubbing the MN/oil in my roots, i will be able to tell in a week when they come down though.


----------



## jprayze (May 30, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:
			
		

> jprayze It's hard to tell because they are frizzy and fuzzy anyway from the constant washing and rubbing the MN/oil in my roots, i will be able to tell in a week when they come down though.



LightEyedMami I think u will be pleasantly surprised when you take them down!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (May 30, 2012)

Checking in!

I apply my MN/WGO mix every other day, so I finished Day 2 last night.(I started on 5/27) No headaches so far, just some itching. I will probably increase to applying everyday, starting next week.

Spraying aloe vera juice in my hair seems to help with the itching.


----------



## Veeda (May 30, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> Veeda thats amazing! Im not sure if you posted this already but im to lazy to look through the thread, but um, how are you using the MN?


lindsaywhat, thanks so much. This is my MN mixture:

1 jar of BB Super Grow (blue & whit jar)
1 tube of Giant Brand Monistate
2-3 tablespoons of JBCO
2-3 tablespoons of Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil

I started out with the first 2 weeks just using it on my temples everyday. I stopped usage a week before my relaxer on 5/13/12. I resumed usage (on my entire head this time) a week after my relaxer. I was applying it everyday but my hair became too greasy and I began messing up pillow cases. LMBO. I've since cut back to using my mixture about 3-4x a week. I've also added megatek to my reggie. I've used it twice as a DC and a made a mixture of it that is too damn greasy (that I've only used 2-3 times).


----------



## Veeda (May 30, 2012)

@jprazy, thanks so much. I just want to make sure that I'm not hallucinating and not having the placebo effect you know?  Also, I want to keep others motivated. You just have to find the combination that works for YOU! I'm sure my growth will slow down at some point. At that time, I will change my regi. Once I use my existing mixture up, I will take a month break and try my megatek mixture.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 30, 2012)

I really need to stop posting in here so much 

I got my hair braided in a beehive on Friday, started applying my MN mix on Saturday and my braids are getting loose already. Idk if that's just from regular ol' loosening or if it's the mix. I haven't done anything to my hair but apply the mix and spray a light moisturizer on them every blue moon.


----------



## lovestarr (May 30, 2012)

jprayze said:


> All right here we go, my official check in for 1 month of the challenge! I'm All  About to apply for the night.
> 
> View attachment 151989
> 
> ...



Wow that is great progress!!  The longest my hair has ever been was shoulder length when I was relaxed.  I hope to be at SL this time next year and at APL in 2014.

Are you still alternating with applying straight and with JBCO?


----------



## deedoswell (May 30, 2012)

jprayze and Veeda - that is great growth!!!!  Wow.  Nice job!!  I hope to get half as much as you two!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 30, 2012)

NikkiQ girl I love thie thread too, dont be 'shamed lol. 
Well ladies today is the length check! Im wondering if I should take my braids down (that i just got on sunday but theyre too tight), or wait til friday and do my length check. Regardless, I'm excited to see some growth pics!


----------



## Veeda (May 30, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> NikkiQ girl I love thie thread too, dont be 'shamed lol.
> Well ladies today is the length check! Im wondering if I should take my braids down (that i just got on sunday but theyre too tight), or wait til friday and do my length check. Regardless, I'm excited to see some growth pics!


When was your last length check?


----------



## jprayze (May 30, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I really need to stop posting in here so much
> 
> I got my hair braided in a beehive on Friday, started applying my MN mix on Saturday and my braids are getting loose already. Idk if that's just from regular ol' loosening or if it's the mix. I haven't done anything to my hair but apply the mix and spray a light moisturizer on them every blue moon.


 
NikkiQ You have become a challenger by default whether you claim it or NOT! lol


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 30, 2012)

Veeda it was on April 27 i think


----------



## jprayze (May 30, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> Wow that is great progress!!  The longest my hair has ever been was shoulder length when I was relaxed. I hope to be at SL this time next year and at APL in 2014.
> 
> Are you still alternating with applying straight and with JBCO?


 
Thanks!!!  I apply it straight and massage it in and then I follow up with oil and massage it in as well.  It's sometimes JBCO, sometimes grapeseed, avocado, or apricot, depending on the weight I want.  So I guess its sorta like mixing it, but I make sure the MN gets directly on my scalp.  I still apply 2x a day, except on wash days.


----------



## NaturalfienD (May 30, 2012)

Thank you ManiSweetheart and ZebraPrintLover for the quick responses ... I will get some MN this weekend and make it do what it do.    I will join the next challenge for MN- until then, I will be a faithful stalker.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 30, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @LightEyedMami I think u will be pleasantly surprised when you take them down!


 i sure hope so ...but even if it doesn't i will still give it more of a chance to "kick in"....i wont give up THAT quick.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 30, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *0 out of 3 times for the week of 5/27-6/02 is the goal for the week.*
> 
> For tha ladies that experience drying effects are you moisturizing your hair BEFORE appling your MN mixture?
> 
> ...


 
Just got my *1st application* of the week in after having a wash session.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 30, 2012)

Them 40 drops of peppermint that I put into those 3oz had my temples tingling like crazy, I am going down to 30 drops in the nxt batch LOL......


----------



## NikkiQ (May 30, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @NikkiQ You have become a challenger by default whether you claim it or NOT! lol


 
Oh Lord. I've been recruited!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2012)

i have been slacking for a week or two.  i will get back on it, since we are starting a new month.


----------



## Funmiloves (May 30, 2012)

checking in


----------



## BBritdenise (May 30, 2012)

I just applied mn for the third day in a row this week. I just found a little squirt/syringe type thing, so I put my mn with a little bit of water in that so that I can be sure that I'm applying directly to my scalp without a lot of manipulation.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 30, 2012)

Took a pic of my braids before cowasing. What do you ladies think?



View attachment 2012-05-30 16.55.15.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 30, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Took a pic of my braids before cowasing. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I think its fine! Enough room to apply your MN.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 30, 2012)

Applying my mix again. I think I'm going to apply more days than I thought I would!


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 30, 2012)

I was going to be mega taking but USPS lost my bloody package and I went on ahead and got my mn. :/


----------



## lovestarr (May 30, 2012)

Tonight a took a tube of MN and mixed it with 1 tbs vatika oil and 1 tbs jbco.  Added a little water and mixed for a creamy consistency which now looks like a relaxer.  I massaged this into my scalp.  I will be alternating with this and my other mix that is only about 25% MN.  I will do this until the end of challenge but will use every night.


----------



## Mjon912 (May 31, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Took a pic of my braids before cowasing. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love you polish color!!! I want!!!!!  

MJ Checking in  went to the store and got some regular Monistat 7, when I run out of this generic MN mix I'll try it with that! Hopefully it helps With the dryness...rollersettin my hair tomorrow, it'll be the first time I'm seeing my hair straight in weeks! I'm so excited, will definitely post pics tomorrow...I only do one length pic a month, at the beginning so I only have a pic from my may check to compare it to but we will see


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 31, 2012)

Mjon912 I cant wait to see!
NikkiQ that loosness is a great sign!


----------



## mamaore (May 31, 2012)

Checking -in:
Still applying my MN mix every night (when I'm not lazy)


----------



## jprayze (May 31, 2012)

Just a reminder ladies-- the first official length check is tomorrow, especially for those that started on day 1!!!  Veeda and I are already done and we promise not to post any pics for at least 2 wks, right Veeda?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 31, 2012)

Being that I just started last week I will post a starting pic from when I blew dry and lightly flat ironed a week before I started this challenge. I will do a length check (prob just a blow out) at next check date

Eta: oops forgot to add pics already lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Veeda (May 31, 2012)

@jprazye, Yeap, I'm not posting any more pics for the next few weeks (even though I took some temple shots this morning) UNLESS my hair grows to my waist overnight.


----------



## Veeda (May 31, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Has anyone else been dealing with the itchies after applying their mix?
> 
> I just started using mine on Saturday and it's been itching every day since then.


NikkiQ, I don't have the itchies but I have tingles; almost like something's maneuvering through my scalp. It's kinda of hard to explain the feeling but it doesn't itch.


----------



## Veeda (May 31, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> Woo! Good job girlie! At this rate you'll be WL by the end of the year.


That's amazing growth!!!!


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 31, 2012)

I clarified my scalp (and im currently DC'ing), my scalp was sooo gunky and dry from the generic i had been using...so i went ahead and bought the Brand Name MN and i will apply that (starting today) since my scalp is freshly clean..I think i will mix it with water and maybe a few drops of castor oil .....jprayze how did you do your side by side comparison pics?...i would like to do that next week when i post my progress pics


----------



## jprayze (May 31, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I clarified my scalp (and im currently DC'ing), my scalp was sooo gunky and dry from the generic i had been using...so i went ahead and bought the Brand Name MN and i will apply that (starting today) since my scalp is freshly clean..I think i will mix it with water and maybe a few drops of castor oil [email protected]jprayze how did you do your side by side comparison pics?...i would like to do that next week when i post my progress pics


 
LightEyedMami

I go to the Paint Program under Accessories.  Select the option "Paste From" and select the 1st pic and then repeat and save the whole thing as a jpg.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 31, 2012)

Muchas Gracias


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 31, 2012)

Ladies i have a question...how do you guys know when your hair is growing from MN, as opposed to something else?....For instance, i have recently got great with  my deep Conditioning ( i was pretty bad at it before, i was only doing it like 1x a month) now i do it like 2x a week; and i have also gotten a better diet, and exercise regimine...and switched my vitamins ...so if my hair gets a spurt of growth how will i know it was the MN instead of the other stuff?.


----------



## jprayze (May 31, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Ladies i have a question...how do you guys know when your hair is growing from MN, as opposed to something else?....For instance, i have recently got great with my deep Conditioning ( i was pretty bad at it before, i was only doing it like 1x a month) now i do it like 2x a week; and i have also gotten a better diet, and exercise regimine...and switched my vitamins ...so if my hair gets a spurt of growth how will i know it was the MN instead of the other stuff?.


 
Good question!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 31, 2012)

LightEyedMami Maybe there isnt any true way to really know which one it is unless you try doing each one by one lol


----------



## jprayze (May 31, 2012)

To quote myself:



jprayze said:


> Just a morning thought-- I think the important part is to make MN just one _part_ of your healthy hair regimen. I think your whole regimen needs to be on point and then when you add MN to it, it works really well. I'm still trying to iron out my regimen, but I've made great strides, thanks to everything I've learned on LHCF about what works and doesn't work for for my hair.


 
So basically I think that that all your good choices work together for hair growth.  Has my hair ever grown this fast?  No.  So I have to attribute at least some of the growth to MN.


----------



## jprayze (May 31, 2012)

Funny story-- so I ordered the 6pk from Amazon, and gave one tube to my mother.  She's been using it on her dog's back for a completely bald spot that was pink and raw looking.  Since nothing the vet has suggested as worked, Mom decide to try the MN applying once daily to the spot.  She said that in two weeks, the spot is becoming black (the dog's hair color) and she has the tiniest bit of hair coming in...inspiration?


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 31, 2012)

^^^  That's funny, all the other doggies on the block, gonna be hatin'


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 31, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> @LightEyedMami Maybe there isnt any true way to really know which one it is unless you *try doing each one by one lol*


 Yeah i guess i will never know which one it is!!...


----------



## jprayze (May 31, 2012)

And then in our quest for more growth, do we add more things to our regi/lifestyle?


----------



## mostamaziing (May 31, 2012)

Maaan my camera is acting stupid on me, so i have to resort to using my low quality ipod camera >.< 

I just started using my MN today, but Ill provide starting pics later on when I take out my clip-ins


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 31, 2012)

jprayze said:


> And then in our quest for more growth, do we add more things to our regi/lifestyle?


 well for years i have tryed to eat healthy (sometimes falling short though), but the vitamins have increased since striving for hair growth...when i didn't care about hair i used to take like maybe 2 pills (a multi and a fish oil i think)...but now i take several pills and switch them consistantly...this hair board def. makes u wanna step up your game in some way or another!


----------



## Funmiloves (May 31, 2012)

checking in


----------



## jprayze (May 31, 2012)

Hopefully at some point we all will find our personal success combo for length and health 

SN: I need to work on my vitamin intake!


----------



## BBritdenise (May 31, 2012)

I applied twice yesterday. I'm dc-ing right now and I'll apply again either tonight or directly after dc. I think I'm noticing some growth but I don't want to get excited and have to face disappointment. My hair hardly ever retains length. My shedding is getting worse. When I get paid I'm going to by some shampoo and conditioner and add garlic powder. I'm just afraid I'll smell like garlic...


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 31, 2012)

I applied the MN w/ water and castor oil


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 31, 2012)

Okay ladies on a quest to find an MN mixture that it more fluffy and light..and not oily, does anyone have any suggestions? The mix i'm using now is MN, aussie moist, WGO, castor oil and that Organics kids growth stuff.... and i hate it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 1, 2012)

*2* out of 3 times for the week of 5/27-6/02 is the goal for the week.

I will take my pics tomorrow and post them for you ladies.... See you then.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 1, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay ladies on a quest to find an MN mixture that it more fluffy and light..and not oily, does anyone have any suggestions? The mix i'm using now is MN, aussie moist, WGO, castor oil and that Organics kids growth stuff.... and i hate it.


 Well i can't say for sure but i think you may be mixing it with too much stuff, maybe pick 2 things (for instance mixing it with the castor oil and okgs), because not only does that sound gunky it might make your MN more "watered down" and slow down the growth....also is your scalp sensitive to mineral oil?....because mine is and it was really messing with my scalp..HTH


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 1, 2012)

MJ checking in... I started MN on may 20... I hoped it would bring me to APL by now...oh well...I'm going to keep with it though...I feel like I should have roller set instead of blow dried and flat ironed, I never get my hair as smooth/straight as I'd like, direct heat scares the bejezus out of me and I keep everything on the lowest coolest setting possible... Next wash I'll rollerset and post a pic for a better look, and sorry it's blurry, its late and I'm tired...but here it is =)
 June 1, 12



 May 1,12


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 1, 2012)

I've applied my MN every night this week. I just started this challenge the other day so I don't have a comparison pic.  I'll do a length check photo later on today so I can start tracking growth month to month.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 1, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> MJ checking in... I started MN on may 20... I hoped it would bring me to APL by now...oh well...I'm going to keep with it though...I feel like I should have roller set instead of blow dried and flat ironed, I never get my hair as smooth/straight as I'd like, direct heat scares the bejezus out of me and I keep everything on the lowest coolest setting possible... Next wash I'll rollerset and post a pic for a better look, and sorry it's blurry, its late and I'm tired...but here it is =)
> June 1, 12
> 
> May 1,12



It's grown though! Wow.... Great job


----------



## jprayze (Jun 1, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> MJ checking in... I started MN on may 20... I hoped it would bring me to APL by now...oh well...I'm going to keep with it though...I feel like I should have roller set instead of blow dried and flat ironed, I never get my hair as smooth/straight as I'd like, direct heat scares the bejezus out of me and I keep everything on the lowest coolest setting possible... Next wash I'll rollerset and post a pic for a better look, and sorry it's blurry, its late and I'm tired...but here it is =)
> June 1, 12
> 
> May 1,12



Mjon912 I see the growth!  You will be there by July 1!!!


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 1, 2012)

So sorry I know it's not the best comparison but my lovely cousin (sarcasm ) broke my flatiron so unless go by the dominican i cant get A true comparison


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 1, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Well i can't say for sure but i think you may be mixing it with too much stuff, maybe pick 2 things (for instance mixing it with the castor oil and okgs), because not only does that sound gunky it might make your MN more "watered down" and slow down the growth....also is your scalp sensitive to mineral oil?....because mine is and it was really messing with my scalp..HTH




You are right with the too much stuff, my next batch will just have MN and 2 or 3 things, i might which to name branch this time around too to compare


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's my length Check! ...might do another compare pic later since i don't like this one 

Applied May 20th 2012 - June 1st 2012






What do y'all think?

Reflection: I think this time around i'll only put MN, sulfur 8, and a conditioner in my mix and see what that does. ...possibly add MTG instead..since i found it at my local tracker store ... perks of living in the country...


----------



## jprayze (Jun 1, 2012)

Mznelly looks like the middle that was shorter is filling in well.

ManiiSweetheart looks like you are a little further beyond APL now.

Ok ladies keep them coming!!!  And also I'm liking the reflection - what if anything are you going to do different for this 2nd month.

I was thinking of getting some brand name MN, but I'm already fully stocked in generic and I was happy with my results so unless I see some on sale today.  I'll do generic another month...


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 1, 2012)

The only thing that will be different with fme is that i will use less oil, and more water, and i have already switched to name brand....but otherwise i will keep everything the same (applying daily)


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 1, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Here's my length Check! ...might do another compare pic later since i don't like this one
> 
> Applied May 20th 2012 - June 1st 2012
> 
> ...


 looks nice, your getting good growth!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 1, 2012)

double post


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 1, 2012)

I just did an application, i might apply again later.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been applying my mix every morning, taking my final bottle of Nioxin and keeping my hair moisturized. Hopefully I'll be out of these braids and I can participate in the final check in.


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 1, 2012)

Great job ladies!!!!  I will post my pic June 8th.  That will be exactly 30 days since I started.  I think I will change my mix up a little too: MN and coconut oil and sulfur and that's it.  Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 1, 2012)

Great growth ladies!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 1, 2012)

i just made this length check shirt like a week ago, (and i just took the pic today) so i have nothing to compare it too (so i will have to do the side by side next month)....here is the pic i took today...i may have POSSIBLY grown 1/4 of an inch (from what i remember), i took down 1 braid so i wouldn't have to wait til next week to post in ..**.My goal is bra strap...i really hope i can make it this year** 

ETA: (the bra pic is a better view of my hair now)..it was taken like a month ago


----------



## Veeda (Jun 1, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Mznelly looks like the middle that was shorter is filling in well.
> 
> ManiiSweetheart looks like you are a little further beyond APL now.
> 
> ...


I still have alot of my MN mixture left. Shoot, it may last me another month! Once I have used it all, I think I will try the real Monistate and JBCO.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is my starting photo 6/1/12. I started using MN on 5/19/12, so it's only been 2 weeks. I didn't take a photo at that time, but I'll use this photo from now on.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 1, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Here is my starting photo 6/1/12. I started using MN on 5/19/12, so it's only been 2 weeks. I didn't take a photo at that time, but I'll use this photo from now on.



xu93texas,

Hey Buddy!!  How come you didn't tell me you were in this challenge.  I've been wanting to try MN but was to scared. I would have started with you.  I'm going to pick some up this weekend.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 1, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Here is my starting photo 6/1/12. I started using MN on 5/19/12, so it's only been 2 weeks. I didn't take a photo at that time, but I'll use this photo from now on.



BTW, I love the thickness of your hair.  When it grows up, it will be lush and GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## sheanu (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi ladies! I'm happy for all of you with such great growth 

Here are my length pics: the first in the cornrows are from when I first started the challenge but the last two I took this week. My edges are coming in a bit but it's better than nothing. 

I'm really bummed about my breakage though  It's so bad I actually had a nightmare last night about whole INCHES of my hair breaking off in my hand (in my dream my hair was much longer though, thus allowing me to lose inches when I actually only have about 3 on my head now lol). Today I actually saw parts breaking off that were about an inch long. Even though my hair is growing a lot thanks to MN, it seems like my hair is even shorter now because of all the breakage! I can't figure it out cuz first I thought it was the oil, then I thought it might've been because I hennaed, now I'm wondering if maybe it just isn't the MN itself??? I'm going to try the brand name MN (without the mineral oil) to see if that helps. I can't think of anything else that's changed and the breakage is getting worse and worse 
Edit: actually I just compared my pics and it doesn't seem like my edges have even grown...I took the pics down cuz it's really bumming me out when I check this page. I'm going to take a break from MN for a while to see if the breaking stops


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 1, 2012)

Applied my MN mix that has just a bit of water and JBCO in it (so mostly MN).  This is my 2nd application of this mix.  I won't post my progress pic until end of month tho bc I just started to really be consistent with the MN 2 weeks ago.  Plus I am growing out of a really low cut so its hard to tell now.  You ladies with the great growth really keep me motivated in this challenge!!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 1, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Hi ladies! I'm happy for all of you with such great growth
> 
> Here are my length pics: the first in the cornrows are from when I first started the challenge but the last two I took this week. My edges are coming in a bit but it's better than nothing.
> 
> ...


 
sheanu Awww I sorry to hear that!  
Let's try to pinpoint exactly what is causing the breakage.  Hopefully the brand name will work better.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 1, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> Applied my MN mix that has just a bit of water and JBCO in it (so mostly MN). This is my 2nd application of this mix. I won't post my progress pic until end of month tho bc I just started to really be consistent with the MN 2 weeks ago. Plus I am growing out of a really low cut so its hard to tell now. You ladies with the great growth really keep me motivated in this challenge!!


 
Wishing you good GROWING!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 1, 2012)

In case you are wondering, what else jprayze does with her hair besides put MN on it, this is a typical wash day for me: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16078787&postcount=34

Unfortunately, I have no idea how I'm going to style it tomorrow, but it's clean and conditioned.


----------



## sheanu (Jun 1, 2012)

jprayze thanks! btw...did you just refer to yourself in the 3rd person???


----------



## jprayze (Jun 1, 2012)

sheanu said:
			
		

> jprayze thanks! btw...did you just refer to yourself in the 3rd person???



I did, but I don't do it all the time! Lol


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 1, 2012)

I applied twice today...


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 1, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> Hey Buddy!! How come you didn't tell me you were in this challenge. I've been wanting to try MN but was to scared. I would have started with you. I'm going to pick some up this weekend.


 KiWiStyle,
I'm all over this forum!    I really need to stop joining all these challenges Yeah, I've been doing this for about 2 weeks.  I'm hoping for an inch per month.  You know I want 2+ inches by the time we relax in August. Then I'll be moving over to the APL challenge with you. 

What are you planning on mixing your MN with?


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> BTW, I love the thickness of your hair. When it grows up, it will be lush and GORGEOUS!!!


 
Thank you! Today was wash day and I airdried to 80% and then blow dried it. I lightly flat ironed for the length check. I used a heat pass b/c I'm in the Summer No Heat challenge as well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> I'm all over this forum!    I really need to stop joining all these challenges Yeah, I've been doing this for about 2 weeks.  I'm hoping for an inch per month.  You know I want 2+ inches by the time we relax in August. Then I'll be moving over to the APL challenge with you.
> 
> What are you planning on mixing your MN with?



Xu93texas,

You will be APL in August!?  I won't be there until our last relaxer in December.  If I get my full 2" like my last stretch, I will be pretty darn excited because I'm a little over 2" away from APL, II measured on hair that had not been flat ironed. Full APL by December for sure.

I don't know what I'll mix it with.  I'll have to read thru this thread to see what others are mixing with it.  I'm thinking something moisturizing like Apricot oil, IDK.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Xu93texas,
> 
> You will be APL in August!? I won't be there until our last relaxer in December. If I get my full 2" like my last stretch, I will be pretty darn excited because I'm a little over 2" away from APL, II measured on hair that had not been flat ironed. Full APL by December for sure.
> 
> I don't know what I'll mix it with. I'll have to read thru this thread to see what others are mixing with it. I'm thinking something moisturizing like Apricot oil, IDK.


 
No, I won't be APL in August. I said I'll be moving over to the *APL challenge* in August once I claim SL. I want 2+ inches before I claim SL and move on to my next hair goal.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll be taking my pics tomorrow or Sunday. It'll be just shy of 30 days. I haven't really been able to tell a difference so far though


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 2, 2012)

Took down my Senegalese twists today. Saddened by how hard/dry my hair is. I sprayed the twists itself twice a day with qp elasta leave in, guess that wasn't enough. Idk maybe MN and MT is too much for one spray (sprayed this on scalp). I'm hoping I don't have a ton of breakage. Will post a pic by Mon.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 2, 2012)

BBritdenise and jprayze thanks, hopefully I'll pass APL this month! Mznelly you are filling in very nicely! Great job! If you keep with the MN I see you hitting APL by the end of the summer! ManiiSweetheart I'm glad you posted your pics, we started my on the same day and I was questioning if it was working, obviously it is because you got some noticeable growth as so did i, I was comparing myself with ladies who started at the beginning of the month ...how long do you plan on using it for? LightEyedMami I can't wait to see you length after a few weeks, you should definitely be BSL, I'm so jealous =) xu93texas you hair looks so full and healthy! Omg I'd love to have your fullness! It goes right down to your ends! sheanu I'm sorry about your breakage, hopefully you get it under control soon! I'm also switching to regular Monistat 7... My ng was crazy dry, hopefully it helps

MJ checking in... I applied my MN mix,but I also mixed some Monistat into my mix, I'll be using only Monistat, doo grow and sulfer8 in my next mix, pre pooing hair my ng super straight and soft but after a day or 2 of using MN my ng is si dry and hard to manage, hopefully top using the name brand version will help with the dryness


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks hun, I sure hope so MJON912 we shall see...


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 2, 2012)

I've decided my previous mix od mn was way to diluted.. From now on I will be applying generic MN directly to my scalp followed up by my sulfure mix which is 8 oz of oil (4 oz of jbco extra dark, 1oz of jojoba oil and 3 oz of grape seed oil) and one teaspoon of sublime sulfur hopefully the addition of the sulfur mix will increase my growth. 

I am extremely pleased with my progressive. I've always had thick hair but I think all those Dominican Blown out and excessive use of heat with using a protectant has taken a toll on my thickness  one side of my head is shorter than the other so I baby that side like crazy lol we shall see what this month brings for me with this revision.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 2, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart I'm glad you posted your pics, we started my on the same day and I was questioning if it was working, obviously it is because you got some noticeable growth as so did i, I was comparing myself with ladies who started at the beginning of the month ...how long do you plan on using it for?



I'm planning in using it until.
..... The end of the year..with 2 week breaks or something. Glad I have like a starting mn buddy on this challenge!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 2, 2012)

Braids are a week old. This is ridiculous! I hope I can keep them in until the end of the month,but at this rate...I don't know if I can 



View attachment 2012-06-02 09.32.05.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jprayze (Jun 2, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Braids are a week old. This is ridiculous! I hope I can keep them in until the end of the month,but at this rate...I don't know if I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW!!!!  Now that's CRAZY!!!  Your growth is GREAT!  They are going to be out next week LOL!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 2, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> Took down my Senegalese twists today. Saddened by how hard/dry my hair is. I sprayed the twists itself twice a day with qp elasta leave in, guess that wasn't enough. Idk maybe MN and MT is too much for one spray (sprayed this on scalp). I'm hoping I don't have a ton of breakage. Will post a pic by Mon.


 
@pinkness27 Thanks for the update! Did you do a good DC after you took them out?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 2, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!  Now that's CRAZY!!!  Your growth is GREAT!  They are going to be out next week LOL!



Oh man I hope not! I wanna keep them in until after we move and get settled in lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 2, 2012)

I was suppose to buy another tube of MN today but... Walmart decided to run out of everything with MN in it today. But I still got the MTG from the tracker store and I mixed it with aloe Vera gel and Aussie moist... I'll try dollar general after I make dinner.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay so... I think I'll just add the MN directly then my sulfur mix of MTG, Aussie moist, and aloe Vera gel and a tea spoon of tea tree oil and orange oil .... Still smells like hickory smoked oranges ... -___-


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 2, 2012)

I applyed a small amount of MN today....I will apply a full amount tonight


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 2, 2012)

Surprisingly when applying the MN directly... No headaches!!! 

Also I might dilute it with just water so I can not use so much at once.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> No, I won't be APL in August. I said I'll be moving over to the APL challenge in August once I claim SL. I want 2+ inches before I claim SL and move on to my next hair goal.



xu93texas,
I was obviously very tired when I typed that last post. It all makes sense to me now, lol.  I had just spent the last 4 hours washing, DC'ing and double strand twisting my DD's hair.  I then came here and then passed out!  Anyway, I can't wait to see you in the APL challenge in a few months!!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 2, 2012)

Strange day today, forgot to take my meds until late, no vits, and tied my scarf on my head without my night app of MN. Too tired to get up. So I will have to just do it on the am.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 2, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart that sounds like a good plan, keep us updated on your progress cuz I'll definitely be looking out for you NikkiQ that's great growth! You'll be APL in no time!

MJ checking in, just applied my MN mix, my scalp feels all tingly and cool! I'll be applying everyday now instead of every other day...still hoping to make APL this month and with the help of mn and my vits BSL by my 25th b-day in September... I wonder if I'm wanting to much? I have a long back so it'd be like 3-4 inches in 3 months


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just took some pics of my edges but I wanna also do it on freshly washed hair because thats how my hair was on the beginning photo. It is now in a gelled up bun because I attended a BDay party tonight and for church on the morning, so I will be back tomorrow after I wash.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 3, 2012)

jprayze no I didn't, I should have. When I got to the shop the hairdresser also suggested I do that 3-4 days before coming in for a perm. 

Turns out my hair wasn't as dry as i thought, but my scalp is very dry. She also said it's unlikely my hairline will grow back bc it's black (scarring) along my hairline which suggests permanent damage (had bad hair braiding experience in 2010). I'm still going to apply my MN mix to it though. I'm determined to get a normal hairline back. I remember reading something about "follicle awakening" oil on here awhile back. I'll need to search the forum for the name and I'll that oil to my MN mix.

My picture will come tomorrow. I promise. Too tired to take one now.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Strange day today, forgot to take my meds until late, no vits, and tied my scarf on my head without my night app of MN. Too tired to get up. So I will have to just do it on the am.



Ok I did end up dragging myself out of bed and putting my MN in last nite.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Okay so... I think I'll just add the MN directly then my sulfur mix of MTG, Aussie moist, and aloe Vera gel and a tea spoon of tea tree oil and orange oil .... Still smells like hickory smoked oranges ... -___-



Sounds good


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> jprayze no I didn't, I should have. When I got to the shop the hairdresser also suggested I do that 3-4 days before coming in for a perm.
> 
> Turns out my hair wasn't as dry as i thought, but my scalp is very dry. She also said it's unlikely my hairline will grow back bc it's black (scarring) along my hairline which suggests permanent damage (had bad hair braiding experience in 2010). I'm still going to apply my MN mix to it though. I'm determined to get a normal hairline back. I remember reading something about "follicle awakening" oil on here awhile back. I'll need to search the forum for the name and I'll that oil to my MN mix.
> 
> My picture will come tomorrow. I promise. Too tired to take one now.



Yes, keep trying and don't give up!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 3, 2012)

applied MN mix like 2 hours ago......


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart that sounds like a good plan, keep us updated on your progress cuz I'll definitely be looking out for you NikkiQ that's great growth! You'll be APL in no time!
> 
> MJ checking in, just applied my MN mix, my scalp feels all tingly and cool! I'll be applying everyday now instead of every other day...still hoping to make APL this month and with the help of mn and my vits BSL by my 25th b-day in September... I wonder if I'm wanting to much? I have a long back so it'd be like 3-4 inches in 3 months



Mjon912 I think its doable! I'm with u girl! Let's try for BSL by September. My original goal date was December. I just need to make sure I take my vits too.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 3, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Mjon912 I think its doable! I'm with u girl! Let's try for BSL by September. My original goal date was December. I just need to make sure I take my vits too.



I want to be on this too! Hoping for BSL by September/October


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> I want to be on this too! Hoping for BSL by September/October



ManiiSweetheart ok but u have a head start!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 3, 2012)

jprayze said:


> ManiiSweetheart ok but u have a head start!



What head start?


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 3, 2012)

Applied my first mix last night that has about 25% MN in it.  I am starting to notice my edges filling in more and getting thicker .  My edges weren't shot, just thinner and grew slower. I can't wait to see my end of month results now.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 3, 2012)

jprayze and ManiiSweetheart... Sweet, I can't wait to see out progress, yea maniisweetheart you've got a bit of a head start on us, jprayze what's your length now? I was shooting for December as well


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay so my diluted mn is 3/4 tube of mn + 2 2/3 cups of water... And a little extra water I think.  And a couple drops of eucalyptus oil


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok ladies I couldn't let my crappy length check  slide any longer!!! It definitely wasn't showing my true progress so I stole a flatiron from my friends house to straighten out my hair. See what lengths I'm going through for you guys? Lol my right side is checking up you guys don't know how happy this making me. I'm suppose the be stretching till July 16 but idk how that's going to go with all this new growth..... I might not make it y'all 


What vitamins are you guys taking I think I should also incorporate some in my regimen can you guys suggest some but nothing containing sulfur as I'm applying it directly and don't want to overload my hair


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Ok ladies I couldn't let my crappy length check  slide any longer!!! It definitely wasn't showing my true progress so I stole a flatiron from my friends house to straighten out my hair. See what lengths I'm going through for you guys? Lol



Great growth!!!


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 3, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Great growth!!!



Thanks girlie I want to join the BSL sept/oct challenge


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> jprayze and ManiiSweetheart... Sweet, I can't wait to see out progress, yea maniisweetheart you've got a bit of a head start on us, jprayze what's your length now? I was shooting for December as well



I'm just shy of apl, hoping to claim by 6/30!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like we're planning on taking BSL by storm.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 3, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I'm just shy of apl, hoping to claim by 6/30!



Ohh okay I see what you mean now


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Thanks girlie I want to join the BSL sept/oct challenge



Mznelly Sure thing! It's a challenge within a challenge 

I'm def will start a new challenge in August!


----------



## Funmiloves (Jun 3, 2012)

Mznelly nice progress

Checking in ladies, decided to cornrow all my hair and wear a half wig for a while.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 3, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @Mznelly Sure thing! It's a challenge within a challenge
> 
> I'm def will start a new challenge in August!


 I'm glad you said that because this challenege keeps me going...and i plan to do it for the rest of the year so that will ensure i stay motivated


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 3, 2012)

Kinda wishing I'll be as close to BSL as possible around August so when I got back to school (Class of '13!!!!) I can whip it in the faces of all the girls (and guys) who make fun of my natural hair!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 3, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Kinda wishing I'll be as close to BSL as possible around August so when I got back to school (Class of '13!!!!) I can whip it in the faces of all the girls (and guys) who make fun of my natural hair!



@ManiiSweetheart
Are you in h.s. or college? I applaud you for not letting the jokes of others change your mind about your hair. Just think, you'll probably be real close to WL by graduation, if not already there! Hang in there...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 3, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> @ManiiSweetheart
> Are you in h.s. or college? I applaud  you for not letting the jokes of others change your mind about your hair. Just think, you'll probably be real close to WL by graduation, if not already there! Hang in there...



High school, Thanks! I've never been one to care about what others thought of me.   I'm just sooo ready to see the look on their faces.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Kinda wishing I'll be as close to BSL as possible around August so when I got back to school (Class of '13!!!!) I can whip it in the faces of all the girls (and guys) who make fun of my natural hair!



U got the whole summer so grow, grow, grow!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 3, 2012)

jprayze said:


> U got the whole summer so grow, grow, grow!!!



*Puts growing cap on* Let's do this!!  hahaha


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 3, 2012)

Checking in! Bought some name brand MN this time. Cowashed my hair yesterday, and applied MN a few hours ago. Will start applying daily from now on.

Question: does your box come with a small tube of the external cream?  I put that on my scalp as well, hopefully I am supposed too.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

SoopremeBeing said:
			
		

> Checking in! Bought some name brand MN this time. Cowashed my hair yesterday, and applied MN a few hours ago. Will start applying daily from now on.
> 
> Question: does your box come with a small tube of the external cream?  I put that on my scalp as well, hopefully I am supposed too.



Yes I used the little tube too!


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are my pics. I haven't really noticed a difference/growth yet, but I will continue to apply the mix.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 4, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> I was obviously very tired when I typed that last post. It all makes sense to me now, lol. I had just spent the last 4 hours washing, DC'ing and double strand twisting my DD's hair. I then came here and then passed out! Anyway, I can't wait to see you in the APL challenge in a few months!!


 
No problem! I'm going to be all up in that APL challenge!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 4, 2012)

I've applied my MN every night last week.  It's been 2 weeks.  When did the growth spurt kick in for you ladies??


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 4, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I've applied my MN every night last week.  It's been 2 weeks.  When did the growth spurt kick in for you ladies??



Somewhere around day 8 I started to see a little crinkle but told myself I was imagining things.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 4, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> Somewhere around day 8 I started to see a little crinkle but told myself I was imagining things.



That's funny that u said day 8..because I was able to take a length pic and see noticeable length on day 8 too.  but I expect in 2 wks everyone seems something.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 4, 2012)

Applied my mix yest and will apply today


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 4, 2012)

Yesterday was a full day of traveling so no mix applied for me. I will get back in the groove today. These braids may come out soon though.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I have so much new growth for just 5-6 weeks (not sure) post. Its getting hard to blend my half wigs


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey. I decided to take some starting pictures.  today is day 2 two for me, I used it yesterday in the morning and at night. Just put some on this morning. My mixture is simple, just name brand mn, jojoba oil and castor oil. I'd say 50% mn and 25 of each oil, I didn't measure, though. 

Left side.






Right bottom.





Sorry if they're big, posting from my iPad via uploaded Facebook pictures. If so let me know!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 4, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Yesterday was a full day of traveling so no mix applied for me. I will get back in the groove today. These braids may come out soon though.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
NikkiQ Glad you had a safe trip!!!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 4, 2012)

Just applied my MN mix, about 20 mins ago..... OAN, I was supposed to be taking down my braids this week, but im lazy, so i will be wigging it and wait til the end of next week, these braid roots look a mess ...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Found a Family Dollar a good bit away from me in the hood  I had to take that drive just to see if they had it.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ,

I have a family dollar a few blocks from my house, mine cost$7.50 for the Monistate 7 Brand.  I had no idea that Family Dollar sold the things they do, i'm SOLD!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I've applied my MN every night last week.  It's been 2 weeks.  When did the growth spurt kick in for you ladies??



xu93texas,

I just bought Monistat 7 from Family Dollar today for $7.50.  Are you using it by itself.  I plan to use it alone unless/until I start getting headaches.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2012)

I just picked up my MN (Monistat 7) from Family Dollar for $7.50.  Right now, i'm thinking of applying it directly and spraying my NG passed the Demarcation line for added moisture to prevent severe drying and breakage.   

What is your current length? SL
How long have you used in MN? Just starting today [5/4/12]!
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Directly initially.
What frequency will you apply it? Bi-Weekly.
Any other growth aids that you are using? MSM & Biotin.
Anything else you care to add: Line 4 on my Length Check shirt is APL, which is my goal by 12/12.  My hair currently stretches at Line 3.





^^^^^^STARTING PICTURE WAS TAKEN 4/18/12.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 4, 2012)

TalkTru said:
			
		

> Mznelly nice progress
> 
> Checking in ladies, decided to cornrow all my hair and wear a half wig for a while.



Thank you I'm very pleased with my results


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 4, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> I just bought Monistat 7 from Family Dollar today for $7.50. Are you using it by itself. I plan to use it alone unless/until I start getting headaches.


 
Right now, I'm using Target brand MN 2% mixed with jbco, jojoba oil, ayurvedic oils, a few drops of peppermint and rosemary oils. I will buy some Monistat and use that next time diluted with a little jojoba oil and jbco.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 4, 2012)

Applied my MN mix #2 which is mostly MN. I am starting to notice the drying effect so after applying I moisturized and sealed. Hopefully this will help with the dryness


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2012)

Am I the only person applying MN directly?  If so, is there any detrimental negatives to doing so?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm using Target brand MN 2% mixed with jbco, jojoba oil, ayurvedic oils, a few drops of peppermint and rosemary oils. I will buy some Monistat and use that next time diluted with a little jojoba oil and jbco.



I just don't want to be bothered with a the messy oils and scents...it's just getting too hot for me to deal with it.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 4, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I just don't want to be bothered with a the messy oils and scents...it's just getting too hot for me to deal with it.



I know what you mean, my 1st bath of mn had a ton of oils and moisturizers ... Made me feel sticky all the time.  Now all I add is water to make it last and probably 5 drops of an essential oil.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 4, 2012)

For the ladies that don't have their hair braided or twisted, how are you applying your MN?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 4, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> For the ladies that don't have their hair braided or twisted, how are you applying your MN?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I usually separate my hair in sections going from right to left ... Umm like I was going to do cornrows.... Dip fingers in my mix/ apply with application bottle and massage in.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> For the ladies that don't have their hair braided or twisted, how are you applying your MN?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ,

I make 1" parts, apply MN, moisturize and seal.  I repeat this until I've covered my entire scalp, then massage it. I don't know how I'm going to apply it deep in my stretch. I'm almost 8 weeks post and doing it this way will become a challenge.  I just started MN today so I'm sure I'll tweak my application soon.


----------



## cherrynicole (Jun 4, 2012)

Just picked up a new batch of MN! Target brand for $4.50ish.  Mixed it with some old NTM and aveda moisturizers I had in stock in an applicator bottle from Sally's. No MN tonite cuz i am gettin a relaxer tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 5, 2012)

SoopremeBeing said:


> Question: does your box come with a *small tube of the external cream*?  I put that on my scalp as well, hopefully I am supposed too.





jprayze said:


> *Yes I used the little tube too!*



I used it also....thats what I used on my 1st batch.



KiWiStyle said:


> NikkiQ,
> 
> I have a family dollar a few blocks from my house,* mine cost$7.50* for the Monistate 7 Brand.  I had no idea that Family Dollar sold the things they do, i'm SOLD!



IDK why I thought every FD had it for $5.50, thats what I paid for mines. I think they may have went up or something because back in the day when MN first came to the hair board everyone was getting it for $5. I guess since its still $5.50 for me I should go get like 2 more tubes.



NikkiQ said:


> For the ladies that don't have their hair braided or twisted, how are you applying your MN?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I only apply in to my edges when I am not in my braids.



cherrynicole said:


> Just picked up a new batch of MN!* Target brand for $4.50ish*.  Mixed it with some old NTM and aveda moisturizers I had in stock in an applicator bottle from Sally's. No MN tonite cuz i am gettin a relaxer tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Heck this is even better than FD, hmmm gotta get me some from Target then.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 5, 2012)

Goal for 6/3- 6/9 is 3 applications.....After I was tonight I will apply, will be back once I do.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 5, 2012)

cherrynicole said:
			
		

> Just picked up a new batch of MN! Target brand for $4.50ish.  Mixed it with some old NTM and aveda moisturizers I had in stock in an applicator bottle from Sally's. No MN tonite cuz i am gettin a relaxer tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think you should wait at least a week before using chemical relaxer


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 5, 2012)

WARNING TMI ALERT!!!!.................I am wondering if i should give MN a break for this week because i just got aunt flow and she gives me headaches, and i don't want the headaches to get worse . What do you ladies think, have you stopped during your cycle?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 5, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> WARNING TMI ALERT!!!!.................I am wondering if i should give MN a break for this week because i just got aunt flow and she gives me headaches, and i don't want the headaches to get worse . What do you ladies think, have you stopped during your cycle?


 
I've never took a break for my cycle.  Does MN give you headaches on its own?


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 5, 2012)

No it doesn't (not yet anyway).....


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 5, 2012)

^^^maybe apply the mix every other day just to be on the safe side?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Nikki, i may try it that way!


----------



## BadMamaJama (Jun 5, 2012)

I had mine in an applicator bottle from Sallys with some oils and mtg.  At first it was too oily so I added more mtg.  Too much was still coming out so now I squeeze some out in a top and use a small makeup brush to apply directly to my scalp.  Oh and can I say I finally bought some Wave Nouveau and I put that on my hair first with my fingers then the mn mix and my ng was wonderfully soft and the mn didn't dry it out.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 5, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> For the ladies that don't have their hair braided or twisted, how are you applying your MN?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I have two strand twists, I just rub it in through my hair parts.I pour a bit in my palm, put it on my finger tips and rub it in. Not the neatest person lol. However, because i have it mixed with oil it sorta spreads through. I massage in for a minute or so.

Others have used application bottles, especially those with cornrows.


----------



## Loverain (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello,

I have been unofficially participating in this challenge. I have been using monistat for 7 days. I feel that I have had growth.

Lastnight I dyed two small sections of my hair on either side. And I will give an update in 30 days or when I have reached an inch of new growth, whichever comes first.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2012)

i think i am going to drop out of this challenge.  i am just not consistent enough.  i am too lazy right now to get with the program.


----------



## ycj1 (Jun 5, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i think i am going to drop out of this challenge.  i am just not consistent enough.  i am too lazy right now to get with the program.


yes, same here.......I am really not too comfortable using it with the other applications of differenct products, but I do have 2 add'l box(tubes pre filled of the 1 Dose treatment 1 day Monistat 4.6 g 0.16oz for sale which is 6.5% instead of the 2% or the 4%) if anyone is interested in buying them. You can pm me if you like. thanks


----------



## ycj1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Loverain said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been unofficially participating in this challenge. I have been using monistat for 7 days. I feel that I have had growth.
> 
> Lastnight I dyed two small sections of my hair on either side. And I will give an update in 30 days or when I have reached an inch of new growth, whichever comes first.


Just curious.....I have been on the fence on what to use to remove this permanent color from my hair. What did u use to achieve that patch shown? tia


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 5, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i think i am going to drop out of this challenge. i am just not consistent enough. i am too lazy right now to get with the program.


 awwwww NOOOO, i was looking forward to seeing your progress, don't drop out! PWEASE


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 5, 2012)

I applied my MN mix after i rinsed out my deep conditioner, about an hour ago. My Hair and scalp feels good right now...I'm hoping on July 1st when i take my new pics i will see some nice growth...I'm not sure how to measure my typical monthly growth, but i feel like im a slow grower....Thankfully i have been getting a more solid regimine since i found out that im low porosity.


----------



## Loverain (Jun 5, 2012)

ycj1 said:


> Just curious.....I have been on the fence on what to use to remove this permanent color from my hair. What did u use to achieve that patch shown? tia


 

Intially I wanted to get a color lifter from sally's. This is used to strip color so that a new color can be applied. You buy a lift powder and then a developer. However, I waited to late last night, sally's was closed and I was too impatient. I bought a regular blond hair dye, a black hair company kind. And I mixed a small amount of it as though I were doing a patch test and just appplied it to two parts of my head at the root.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 5, 2012)

xu93texas what is jbco? NikkiQ since I'm a sahm I keep my hair in 4 bantu(sp?) knots, moisturize my NG in the am, and in the evening take one at a time down, make a few parts and rub it into my scalp and then redo to knots...when I'm abou to go out I do a messy bun with a headband...so boring Loverain good idea and nice color, that gives you an accurate way to judge if the man is working and how well shortdub78 maybe you could cut back the amount of times you apply a week

MJ checking in...about to apply my MN mix, I'm almost don't with this batch...next Batch I'm going to mix it with some doo grow and sulfer8 grease, while I don't like the gunky feeling of the grease on my scalp I hated having the mn mixed with oils, got everywhere, running down my neck and forehead... I'm also going to prepoo overnight tonight and wash in the am after I take my mini to daycare


----------



## jprayze (Jun 5, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> xu93texas what is jbco? NikkiQ since I'm a sahm I keep my hair in 4 bantu(sp?) knots, moisturize my NG in the am, and in the evening take one at a time down, make a few parts and rub it into my scalp and then redo to knots...when I'm abou to go out I do a messy bun with a headband...so boring Loverain good idea and nice color, that gives you an accurate way to judge if the man is working and how well shortdub78 maybe you could cut back the amount of times you apply a week
> 
> MJ checking in...about to apply my MN mix, I'm almost don't with this batch...next Batch I'm going to mix it with some doo grow and sulfer8 grease, while I don't like the gunky feeling of the grease on my scalp I hated having the mn mixed with oils, got everywhere, running down my neck and forehead... I'm also going to prepoo overnight tonight and wash in the am after I take my mini to daycare



Jbco - Jamaican black castor oil


----------



## jprayze (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey ladies, hope all is well.  This am I notice a bald spot over my ear (probably due to heat and tension overload) and I'm hoping MN will help it grow back fast. I'm applying the MN and Jbco directly on the spot with a qtip in addition to my regular MN massage.  When we have our July 1 length check, I will take a pic of that as well.  Be encouraged ladies! 

shortdub78 can u incorporate the MN to your normal routine so its not somethin extra to do?


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 5, 2012)

Progress pics. I don't think I got much growth but I am a slow grower.  I am going to switch up my mix and add the sulfur8 grease that I used before instead of the oils and sulfur powder.  I can't stand the oily hair.  I think I can apply to my scalp easier this way.

I don't know why my pics are always so small!!!!erplexed
what am I doing wrong!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Taking a break tonight, will be back at it tomorrow.....


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 6, 2012)

deedoswell the pics are small but i def see growth


----------



## jprayze (Jun 6, 2012)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> Progress pics. I don't think I got much growth but I am a slow grower.  I am going to switch up my mix and add the sulfur8 grease that I used before instead of the oils and sulfur powder.  I can't stand the oily hair.  I think I can apply to my scalp easier this way.
> 
> I don't know why my pics are always so small!!!!erplexed
> what am I doing wrong!!



This is great growth. Keep it up


----------



## jprayze (Jun 6, 2012)

I also wanted to mention I got a trim yesterday.  I hadnt had one since the end of February so it was time. I try to trim every 3 months with monthly dustings in between. I will post a new length check once the curls fall...I still think I can get to APL by June 30...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Hey ladies, hope all is well.  This am I notice a bald spot over my ear (probably due to heat and tension overload) and I'm hoping MN will help it grow back fast. I'm applying the MN and Jbco directly on the spot with a qtip in addition to my regular MN massage.  When we have our July 1 length check, I will take a pic of that as well.  Be encouraged ladies!
> 
> shortdub78 can u incorporate the MN to your normal routine so its not somethin extra to do?



i was trying that with the M&S but i sometimes i don't m&s every day anymore.  but i will try to find something that works.


----------



## Veeda (Jun 6, 2012)

LightEyedMami, thanks so much. I hope it continues to grow at this good pace. If it doesn't, I'm not going to stress about it you know? I'm grateful for whatever the Lord, my MN mixture and my reggie will bless me with.


----------



## Veeda (Jun 6, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Hi ladies! I'm happy for all of you with such great growth
> 
> Here are my length pics: the first in the cornrows are from when I first started the challenge but the last two I took this week. My edges are coming in a bit but it's better than nothing.
> 
> ...


sheanu, I'm sorry about your progress. But don't get discouraged. Scale back on everything you are doing and start over SIMPLE. Try products specifically for dry and damaged hair; shampoo, deep conditioner, a leave-in conditioner and a good protein conditioner. The Alphogee line ROCKS for dry and damaged hair. About 9 or 10 years ago, I dyed my hair jet black, wanted to lighten it a few months later so I applied a hair bleach. My hair got really light in the roots but my hair shaft hardly lightened at all. So, I then applied a permanent brown-ish color to my hair so that my roots wouldn't stand out. I followed it with a deep conditioned which I left on most of that day and wet set my hair. I went to work the next day and nobody noticed that I had changed my hair color. I was like damn, all this work and nobody noticed. Well, a few days later, my hair started breaking off like CRAZY! I was scared like nobody's business. I was on the verge of losing my hair...that's how bad it was breaking off! I researched on line how to repair damaged hair and discovered Aphogee. I went and brought the ENTIRE Aphogee line and used it and only it for the next several months. I saved my hair by using that line. Do wet sets or air dry your hair and use a good, daily moisturizer and/or oil. Once you see your hair coming back to life THEN add another product. Wait and see how your hair reacts to the change and then move on. Hang in there girl. You hair will improve PLUS you got all of these lovely ladies to support you AND YOUR HAIR!!!!!


----------



## Veeda (Jun 6, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Braids are a week old. This is ridiculous! I hope I can keep them in until the end of the month,but at this rate...I don't know if I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so gooooood growth there! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Veeda (Jun 6, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> For the ladies that don't have their hair braided or twisted, how are you applying your MN?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


I wear my hair straight about 95% of the time. I part my hair, apply my mixture and massage my scalp for a few minutes.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 6, 2012)

Spent most of last night arguing and trying to get away from drama, so I missed last night's MN application. But I did put some on my edges and nape before I left work this morning. Gotta go by some more tonight as well.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 6, 2012)

Applied last night, but forgot the night before. I'm gonna take my pics tonight. I keep forgetting to do it.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 6, 2012)

Applied every day this week, trying to bun 24/7. Co washed today and applied my mn.  Happening to see 1 in of growth on the 20th which will be a month since starting. Yay!


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 6, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> deedoswell the pics are small but i def see growth



Really?  thanks - I'm going to try and figure out what I'm doing wrong with the pics.


----------



## sheanu (Jun 6, 2012)

Veeda thanks for the encouragement! I've been upping my protein a bit. I did the aphogee keratin 2 minute this weekend and yesterday applied that olive oil repair conditioner. My hair was absorbing it as I put it on! It felt much better after the olive oil treatment and it has really cut down on the breakage.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 6, 2012)

Applying my MN mixture tonight of mostly MN


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2012)

I applied MN directly and sprayed my NG with S-Curl Activator.  I'm only applying it twice a week because I only redo my single braid once.  

Is it necessary to apply MN daily to get significant growth??


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 6, 2012)

Going to apply my MN mix in a few and try to massage it, my daughter gave me her germs and now ive got strep throat, uggh


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 7, 2012)

im late but im at growth standstill and have used mn before. 30 days should be enough to see some results

What is your current length? umm a mixture of sl and cl
How long have you used in MN? day one starts today
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? mixing it with doo gro' grease castor, coconut, and jojoba oil while baggying
What frequency will you apply it? once a day.
Any other growth aids that you are using? hair finity, healthy dieting and h20
Anything else you care to add: ive used this method of mn in the past a received great results. ive filled in my edges that were destroyed from braids.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 7, 2012)

*2*/3 for the week of 6/3 to 6/9, about to CW before applying though.


----------



## Funmiloves (Jun 7, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## jprayze (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome to our new challengers


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 7, 2012)

Applying my first MN mix of 25% MN.  I'm so happy I see my edges filling in nicely!


----------



## charmiene (Jun 7, 2012)

JBCO= Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2012)

My PS didn't last lol! Any who applying my MN mix tonight


----------



## jprayze (Jun 8, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> My PS didn't last lol! Any who applying my MN mix tonight



HairPleezeGrow What was ur PS?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2012)

A sew in and bc I was applying my mix almost every night my scalp was itching like crazy lol just couldn't leave it in. I might try it's again in a few weeks pics below of my PS


----------



## jprayze (Jun 8, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> A sew in and bc I was applying my mix almost every night my scalp was itching like crazy lol just couldn't leave it in. I might try it's again in a few weeks pics below of my PS



HairPleezeGrow what kind of hair is that? I like it!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow ladies, with this thread I think I'm going to have to go to my local dollar tree/CVS and pick some up...Seriously!


----------



## mamaore (Jun 8, 2012)

update: applied MN every night during the week. I will take shots after my wash tomorrow to compare to my avatar picture.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 8, 2012)

So after applying MN Twice a week for 1 week, I've come to see why we are mixing it.  Although I moisturize and sealed well, my hair feels very dry to the touch in some places.  I'm going to make a paste because I can't be bothered with oiliness in the summer months.  I think I want to mix leave-in conditioner and a little oil....maybe some hair butter like QB Aethiopika Hydrate& twist butter.  We'll see.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 8, 2012)

I appled my MN mix earlier today.....


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 8, 2012)

Applying my MN mix of mostly MN.  Found my way to combat dryness!  Deep conditioning 2x a week and cowashing daily followed by a moisturizing leave in (works for me since I have a twa).  I am so glad I can overcome this dryness without having to go heavy on the oils with the MN.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a case of the itchies. That makes me a very happy woman. Like I said before, itchies for me means growth. Too bad I can apply tonight. I'm texlaxing next weekend and I stop the week before.


----------



## Loverain (Jun 9, 2012)

I dyed the two parts of my hair on monday and I am seeing about 1/4 of an inch. I have been applying my mix everyday.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 9, 2012)

Made a new MN batch with MT. I relaxed a week ago and so I was just using jbco and it caused some pimples to come along my hairline. So in my new MN batch I put in very little jbco this time. I also did not add in sulfur. I think the sulfur gave me increased dandruff around my hairline. I will try and correct that problem before adding sulfur again in my next batch.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 9, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow what kind of hair is that? I like it!



I really don't remember but I will be going to hair store this week for more oils and I will get the name for you!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 9, 2012)

So I just mixed my first batch of MN:

- entire tube of MN
- 2 Tbl spoons QB Honeybush Tea Soft Gel
- JBCO, Emu, Argan, coconut, peppermint oils 
- DB Lemongrass Transitioning Creme 

I may add just a pinch of sulfur if my NG stays moisturized through the week...applying my mix twice a week.  

My mix was still a soft paste with no dripping oils.  From the look of my hair and it's current length, if all goes well, I should be grazing APL by my next relaxer in August.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 9, 2012)

MJ checking in...I've applied my MN mix for the last few days Days...can't wait for my perm in a few weeks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 9, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow what kind of hair is that? I like it!



Its milky way motions curl 4 piece


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Just had my next PS done last night. I'm hoping this one will last me a month while applying my mix! I will just have to suck it up if I get itchies. Pics below and its milky way COS Yaky 14" and 8" in color 99J oh and please excuse the double chin


----------



## brittle_hair (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know what the UK equivalent to MN is? From what I have read I think it could be the answer to my flaky scalp.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 9, 2012)

brittle_hair said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the UK equivalent to MN is? From what I have read I think it could be the answer to my flaky scalp.



Daktarin


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 9, 2012)

I applied my MN mix like 2 hours ago....I had to add more oil, to make sure it doesn't dry my scalp/hair out.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 9, 2012)

This is the best my fro has ever looked, and I didn't even try for this. I know it's not as full as most people's but I have very fine and thin hair. I just did a fro bc I was too lazy to do anything else and I think the mn has helped my hair a lot.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 9, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> This is the best my fro has ever looked, and I didn't even try for this. I know it's not as full as most people's but I have very fine and thin hair. I just did a fro bc I was too lazy to do anything else and I think the mn has helped my hair a lot.



Looks good!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 9, 2012)

If you care to see my update please click on the link below, I dont see a difference but maybe Im tripping.

I wont be throwing in the towel yet! My main focus was my edges so that is what I updated.

http://public.fotki.com/Ms-B-Haven06/2012-starting-over/

Yall please let me know what you think....


----------



## jprayze (Jun 9, 2012)

BBritdenise said:


> This is the best my fro has ever looked, and I didn't even try for this. I know it's not as full as most people's but I have very fine and thin hair. I just did a fro bc I was too lazy to do anything else and I think the mn has helped my hair a lot.


 
Awww BBritdenise!  It looks like your hair is filling out really well!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 9, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> If you care to see my update please click on the link below, I dont see a difference but maybe Im tripping.
> 
> I wont be throwing in the towel yet! My main focus was my edges so that is what I updated.
> 
> ...


 
ZebraPrintLover I see a difference, more so on the right side than left.  Have you thought about increasing your applications for the new month or changing the ratio of your mix?

I also have a question, did the sengalese twists put added stress on your edges? I was thinking about getting them, but my edges are thin now.


----------



## maddie611 (Jun 9, 2012)

Um pls forgive me if this has been answered b4 but: has anyone experienced skin peeling and if so, how do you combat/eradicate it?

4b Natural.  I CBL I APL 2012 I WIG I


----------



## jprayze (Jun 9, 2012)

maddie611 said:


> Um pls forgive me if this has been answered b4 but: has anyone experienced skin peeling and if so, how do you combat/eradicate it?
> 
> 4b Natural. I CBL I APL 2012 I WIG I


 
maddie611 skin peeling while using MN?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 10, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *2*/3 for the week of 6/3 to 6/9, about to CW before applying though.



3rd application for the week, made my goal.


----------



## maddie611 (Jun 10, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> maddie611 skin peeling while using MN?



 Yes on mr hands and sole of my feet

4b Natural.  I CBL I APL 2012 I WIG I


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 10, 2012)

jprayze said:


> ZebraPrintLover I see a difference, more so on the right side than left.  *Have you thought about increasing your applications for the new month or changing the ratio of your mix?*
> 
> *I also have a question, did the sengalese twists put added stress on your edges?* I was thinking about getting them, but my edges are thin now.



jprayze
Na havent really thought about MN. I use gel daily on my edges to keep them sleek since I am 20 weeks post and I prefer to to use the MN on clean hair. I can only apply it like 3 times a week if I am bunning, but if I am under a hat I can apply daily.

I thought my ratio was pretty high already 1.59oz MN and 1oz oils.

No I wouldnt say any added stress but I did lose a few strings like right after getting my hair done and when I got them retouched 4-5 weeks later. I loved them but IDK if I will get them again or not....
I didnt go bald or anything and my edges have been sparse for a whole while already so I didnt notice a difference before or after the braids.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jun 10, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> Daktarin



Thanks MzNelly, never heard of Daktarin, I thought maybe it would be Vagisil or Canesten, can you get Daktarin in boots?  ETA - Just checked online and you can

thanks


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 10, 2012)

MJ checking in...yes it's 5:30 in the am, I fell asleep early and first thing I did when I woke up was grab my my mix lol... I'm Focused Man!!!(jay-z voice) =)...n e way I will be using MN until the 22 of this Month...that will be one month and 2 days of use...then I'll stop for 2weeks so I can relax on the 1st of July at 13 weeks post...hopefully I'm at least APL but I'd love to be past it.

HairPleezeGrow you protective style looks good! Very natural! BBritdenise you look so cute, your fro is nice and full and I'm a sucker for cute hair accessories...love yours!!! ZebraPrintLover honestly I can't say that I see much of a change either...maybe you should increase how often you apply your mix,when did you start using it? maddie611 if your skin is peeling I'd stop usng it, before I started using my I read everything I could on it and never read anything about peeling skin...maybe it's the man or what your mixing it with or maybe it's something else but before it gets worse id stop the MN and see if that helped and try to figure out what is causing the peeling...I know my hands peel right when the sun starts coming out consistently, but they've done that all my life and it only lasts a few days, not my feet tho...hope someone else can help


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> If you care to see my update please click on the link below, I dont see a difference but maybe Im tripping.
> 
> I wont be throwing in the towel yet! My main focus was my edges so that is what I updated.
> 
> ...


 
I can tell a difference. Your edges are starting to fill in.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> So I just mixed my first batch of MN:
> 
> - entire tube of MN
> - 2 Tbl spoons QB Honeybush Tea Soft Gel
> ...


 
Your mix looks good.  I like mixing things up! It's a great way of decreasing your stash.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I applied MN directly and sprayed my NG with S-Curl Activator. I'm only applying it twice a week because I only redo my single braid once.
> 
> Is it necessary to apply MN daily to get significant growth??


 
I'm not sure, but I've been applying mine 6-7 nights per week.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 10, 2012)

@ZebraPrintLover I definitely see a difference! Keep applying!

I, too, don't see a difference in my hairline but I keep applying because I know it will take time.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 10, 2012)

jprayze here's my attempt at a French roll.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 11, 2012)

Checking in!!! Well ladies I have a little report..as most of you know I got a trim on last Tuesday...not a lot. He was Going for .25 inch but probably did more like .5 in most places. Anyway I was looking at my last length check on 5/29 and I took pics this am. MN has allowed me to maintain my progress even with a trim 

I'm going to get to that APL that continues to evade me...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Checking in!!! Well ladies I have a little report..as most of you know I got a trim on last Tuesday...not a lot. He was Going for .25 inch but probably did more like .5 in most places. Anyway I was looking at my last length check on 5/29 and I took pics this am. MN has allowed me to maintain my progress even with a trim
> 
> I'm going to get to that APL that continues to evade me...



I definitely can see the thickness in your hair! That's great I'm glad you were able to still retain and you will make APL for sure in no time


----------



## jprayze (Jun 11, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I definitely can see the thickness in your hair! That's great I'm glad you were able to still retain and you will make APL for sure in no time


 
Thank you!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey all! Sorry I've been MIA for so long, but I'm back with an update:

Despite the fact that I only applied consistently for about a full week since the challenge started, I definitely notice some extra growth. I am about four/five weeks post, and the amount of new growth that I have is closer to what is usually seven weeks for me. I'm sorry that I don't have pictures for now, but I will be back soon with some.

And for those of you who are wondering what happens when you suddenly stop using MN: shedding. Massive shedding.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 11, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> Hey all! Sorry I've been MIA for so long, but I'm back with an update:
> 
> Despite the fact that I only applied consistently for about a full week since the challenge started, I definitely notice some extra growth. I am about four/five weeks post, and the amount of new growth that I have is closer to what is usually seven weeks for me. I'm sorry that I don't have pictures for now, but I will be back soon with some.
> 
> And for those of you who are wondering what happens when you suddenly stop using MN: shedding. Massive shedding.


 
Thanks for the update and the warning.  So if you want stop MN, it should be done gradually.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 11, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> So I just mixed my first batch of MN:
> 
> - entire tube of MN
> - 2 Tbl spoons QB Honeybush Tea Soft Gel
> ...



UPDATE:  Three days since I applied my new MN mix, I'm pleased to announce that my NG is still very moisturized!  Not a dry hair in site! I'm going to try using this for another week or so to see if I can maintain my moisture levels.  If so, I'm adding a pinch of sulphur powder seeing as I'm removing MSM from my vitamin regimen.  Wish me continued luck!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 11, 2012)

Checking in! Applied my MN last night. I will be taking down my kinky twists this weekend, and attempting a twistout on my own hair. Hopefully the MN gave me a little bit of length...


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 11, 2012)

Can anyone tell me please if you use the cream in the suppository or the tube or both?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jun 11, 2012)

Jobwright said:


> Can anyone tell me please if you use the cream in the suppository or the tube or both?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Jobwright Yes, I use everything that comes in the box


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 11, 2012)

just checking in.  still applying my mn.  Great progress jprayze.  You will definitely make APL before you know it!!!!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 11, 2012)

Checking in....I applied yesterday evening, and its really humid today so  think i will wait to late this evening to apply the MN, and thanks for the heads up about the shedding Naiya, So i wonder if garliic condiitoner or vitamins will stop the shedding after we stop MN?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2012)

Applied my mix


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 11, 2012)

jprayze i keep telling you, you really look apl already. 
how yall doing in here? ive been mia 
havent used my mn in a week because i dont want my body to become immune to it, and also because im not in cornrows any more and i dont wanna over manipulate my hair by parting it every night. But I will start back soon. 
oh, and im apl now  I will post a pic either A)when my phone gets turned back on, or B) when i get a relaxer on june 30  whichever comes first. 
And i havent experienced any shedding at all since i stopped my mn use.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 11, 2012)

Got some mini braids sans the extensions on Saturday & I'm back on a MN mission. I'm waiting on some Surge to arrive & I'm going to start alternating with it. I applied my MN mix last night & baggied.

I hadn't had any shedding issues or dryness issues. I wonder is the MSM cream I mixed with it helping with that? What do y'all think?


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 11, 2012)

Applied my MN mix of mostly MN.  Still have been consisted and have only missed last night so far bc I was tired and lazy.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 12, 2012)

> ZebraPrintLover honestly I can't say that I see much of a change either...maybe you should increase how often you apply your mix,when did you start using it?



I started when the challenge started......


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh just had my first application for the week on 6/10-6/16


----------



## jprayze (Jun 12, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> Got some mini braids sans the extensions on Saturday & I'm back on a MN mission. I'm waiting on some Surge to arrive & I'm going to start alternating with it. I applied my MN mix last night & baggied.
> 
> I hadn't had any shedding issues or dryness issues. I wonder is the MSM cream I mixed with it helping with that? What do y'all think?



nakialovesshoes I'm thinking about mini braids. Did you do them yourself or go to a salon?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 12, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> jprayze i keep telling you, you really look apl already.
> how yall doing in here? ive been mia
> havent used my mn in a week because i dont want my body to become immune to it, and also because im not in cornrows any more and i dont wanna over manipulate my hair by parting it every night. But I will start back soon.
> oh, and im apl now  I will post a pic either A)when my phone gets turned back on, or B) when i get a relaxer on june 30  whichever comes first.
> And i havent experienced any shedding at all since i stopped my mn use.



lindsaywhat We missed u!!!  Congrats on making APL.  I am almost there  hoping to claim on June 30.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 12, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:
			
		

> Checking in....I applied yesterday evening, and its really humid today so  think i will wait to late this evening to apply the MN, and thanks for the heads up about the shedding Naiya, So i wonder if garliic condiitoner or vitamins will stop the shedding after we stop MN?



LightEyedMami Yes I think it should be a good idea to be proactive to prevent shedding when we stop.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jun 12, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> Got some mini braids sans the extensions on Saturday & I'm back on a MN mission. I'm waiting on some Surge to arrive & I'm going to start alternating with it. I applied my MN mix last night & baggied.
> 
> I hadn't had any shedding issues or dryness issues. I wonder is the MSM cream I mixed with it helping with that? What do y'all think?



Where'd u find surge?!


----------



## Veeda (Jun 12, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> Hey all! Sorry I've been MIA for so long, but I'm back with an update:
> 
> Despite the fact that I only applied consistently for about a full week since the challenge started, I definitely notice some extra growth. I am about four/five weeks post, and the amount of new growth that I have is closer to what is usually seven weeks for me. I'm sorry that I don't have pictures for now, but I will be back soon with some.
> 
> And for those of you who are wondering what happens when you suddenly stop using MN: shedding. Massive shedding.


I think I have a few more weeks of my MN mixture left. I want to break from it for a month to see the difference in my hair growth. I have been taking my garlic pills everyday and I've also incorporated garlic conditioner into my reggie. I will keep you all posted on my shedding or lack of shedding hopefully. Thanks for that update on the shedding.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 12, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Oh just had my first application for the week on 6/10-6/16



Applied my second application this morning.....


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 12, 2012)

jprayze said:


> nakialovesshoes I'm thinking about mini braids. Did you do them yourself or go to a salon?



jprayze I found someone on Craig's List. So far I'm liking them. My hair is sooo soft it's unbelievable. I may rebraid some of them myself as tehy age.



MsEveMarie said:


> Where'd u find surge?!



MsEveMarie A member on here sold it to me. I'm going to alternate to stretch it as long as possible. I hate they stop carrying it in the stores b/c it really worked for me.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't apply the MN mix yesterday...because i was lazy ....but i am deep conditioning right now and when i rinse out, i will apply my MN mix.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 12, 2012)

I applied the MN very sparingly today ....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2012)

Applied my mix today


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you all have to heat the MN?  I can't seem to get it thin enough. I added coconut oil, castor oil and evoo but by the next day it is thick and almost solid again,..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jun 12, 2012)

Jobwright said:


> Do you all have to heat the MN? I can't seem to get it thin enough. I added coconut oil, castor oil and evoo but by the next day it is thick and almost solid again,..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
From what I read, you should never heat the MN...it will lose it's effectiveness.  What consistency do you want it?  Do you have it in a spray bottle?


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 12, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> From what I read, you should never heat the MN...it will lose it's effectiveness.  What consistency do you want it?  Do you have it in a spray bottle?



It is in a little travel bottle but I can't even squeeze it out. I have to dig it out with the end of a parting comb

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine is super thick now as well. I think it's so heavy. When I pour (have mine in a travel bottle as well) the oily bit runs out. 

Haven't applied in 3 days, was in hospital with sis who had my little niece! Will resist hair and start again.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey ladies...I've been slacking lately, my house has been sick but I'm back on it! I've been applying my mn but hadnt washed my hair in a while so I don't think I was workin as well, also I wasn't rubbing it it, bad I know..but my hairs freshly washed and air dried...about to rub 'my precious' in =)

song_of_serenity awww...I love babies...congrats on you new niece  Jobwright maybe its the coconut oil...try something a little lighter or an oil but you don't want to mix it with to much, you'll water it down to much


----------



## sheanu (Jun 12, 2012)

Got the itchies bad!! I was scratching ALL DAY at work and am still scratching lol.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jobwright said:


> Do you all have to heat the MN?  I can't seem to get it thin enough. I added *coconut oil*, castor oil and evoo but by the next day it is thick and almost solid again,..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Jobwright
It could be the EVCO depending on how cool your house is.....


----------



## jprayze (Jun 13, 2012)

Made my very first MN mix:
The rest of a 1oz tube of MN (maybe .75 oz)
about 2 oz of JBCO
5 drops of peppermint EO

Very simple. I'm hoping to also gain the benefits of the peppermint EO for hair growth as well...17 days until the APL length check and I am so close so a little added boost won't hurt.

I made the mix to use when I am in a hurry...it will be faster to get my JBCO and MN in at the same time. I will still apply directly sometimes. So last night, I washed my hair and didn't put any MN on. Tomorrow am (later today), I will try out my MN mix to see how I like the consistency.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey ladies  I haven't applied mn all week I'm going to be getting a corrective relaxer to fix my under process hair I am super excited to see my length after this TU. I will definitely take tons of pics for you guys


----------



## jprayze (Jun 13, 2012)

Mznelly we can't wait to see the results either!


----------



## mamaore (Jun 13, 2012)

song_of_serenity said:


> Mine is super thick now as well. I think it's so heavy. When I pour (have mine in a travel bottle as well) the oily bit runs out.
> 
> Haven't applied in 3 days, was in hospital with sis who had my little niece! Will resist hair and start again.


 
Same with me, my second mix is very thick. My first mix was a bit runny and that was because I added a lot of oil to it. I prefer my second mix.



sheanu said:


> Got the itchies bad!! I was scratching ALL DAY at work and am still scratching lol.


 
I've had the itches for teh last few days as well. I just noticed that its seems to come in waves. I coudl be itchy for 5 days consecutively (sp) and then nothing for another few days and it starts again. Sometimes I even itch after a fresh wash. 



Mznelly said:


> Hey ladies I haven't applied mn all week I'm going to be getting a corrective relaxer to fix my under process hair I am super excited to see my length after this TU. I will definitely take tons of pics for you guys


 
Hope you get tons of growth out of it. Please post pics after your TU.



jprayze said:


> Made my very first MN mix:
> The rest of a 1oz tube of MN (maybe .75 oz)
> about 2 oz of JBCO
> 5 drops of peppermint EO
> ...


 
I'd really like to know if the EO makes a difference. I did not include it in my new mix because I thought it caused the itches.

Update - been applying my MN mix. This is my second week in cornrows and wearing a wig. I have been applying JBCO to my edges to keep them protected from the wig. I need to buy another tube of MN, I think I will buy the brand name this time.


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, just checking in.  Still applying my mix.  Haven't had issues with dryness; and jprayze I agree with lindsaywhat from that one pic you look APL already???  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 13, 2012)

I applied my MN mix...and mines gets thick daily too, i just add a very small amount of water.


----------



## Funmiloves (Jun 13, 2012)

it's been a while - but I have been applying my mix, so I'm checking in


----------



## jprayze (Jun 13, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in. Still applying my mix. Haven't had issues with dryness; and jprayze I agree with lindsaywhat from that one pic you look APL already??? Hope everyone is doing well!


 
deedoswell I feel like when I take the pic and my arms are up, it makes my hair look longer than it really is.  I need to get someone else to take the pic.  I want to be APL with my hands down! lol


----------



## jprayze (Jun 13, 2012)

song_of_serenity said:


> Mine is super thick now as well. I think it's so heavy. When I pour (have mine in a travel bottle as well) the oily bit runs out.
> 
> Haven't applied in 3 days, was in hospital with sis who had my little niece! Will resist hair and start again.


 
Coongrats on your new niece! song_of_serenity


----------



## jprayze (Jun 13, 2012)

mamaore said:


> Same with me, my second mix is very thick. My first mix was a bit runny and that was because I added a lot of oil to it. I prefer my second mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like my mix so far...the consistency is a little runny, not thick at all.  I have quite a bit of JBCO in it.  I will let you know if I feel the itches.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2012)

i applied some last night.  will do it again.  this stuff can be a bit drying, even with my mix.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2012)

Washed my scalp and applied my mix


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 13, 2012)

Applied my MN mix of about 25% MN. I think alternating between my two mixes has helped with the dryness also.  One is definitely more moisturizing than the other.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 13, 2012)

I started MN on 6/4 and yesterday (8 days later) I started getting the itchies!!  I love my mix and i'm still applying only twice a week and the creamy consistency stays the same.  My NG is amazingly soft and more dense with 7 weeks to go until relaxer, no issues so far...knocks on wood ;-).


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 14, 2012)

MJ checking in, applied my mix of a tube of man/.5 jar or do Gro/ few globs of sulfer8...rubbed it in and added some dr miracles Gro oil...my head feels cool and tingly =) <3 it!!! I have a week left of using my mix until I take my 2week break for a touch up so I'm trying to make sure I use it every night and massage my scalp after... I can't wait to get over the APL hump...hopefully at my length check/relaxer I'll be there, fingers crossed =)


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 14, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Coongrats on your new niece! song_of_serenity



Thank you!!!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 14, 2012)

You all have been quiet today!  Page 3...we can't let that happen.  I used my MN mix again today...This am I applied it to my thin areas and I did a regular direct application of MN all over.  I also went home this afternoon and applied a bit more of the mix on the thin area.

2 more weeks before the length check and I am going to wait until the end of the month, no mid-month checks.  How is everyone doing?  Where is braidqueen?


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 14, 2012)

I applied my MN mixture this AM to scalp since I ddn't do it last night.  I M&S and applied DC on dry hair.  I wore a plastic cap under doo-rag under my wig today.  I'm co-washing later on this evening.


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 14, 2012)

jprayze said:


> deedoswell I feel like when I take the pic and my arms are up, it makes my hair look longer than it really is.  I need to get someone else to take the pic.  I want to be APL with my hands down! lol



Ooooh OK I see what you mean.  Well then you are very very close to it then!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jun 14, 2012)

Checking in. Just applied my MN mix. It's getting hard to tell when my scalp itches because I just have an itchy scalp, and when it itches because of growth spurts. But I'm thinking it's both. I hope it's more of the growth itchiness though.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 14, 2012)

Put my MN mix on. I like my new batch. Before i used to put a lot of jbco bc the MN would dry on white and cakey. My new batch doesn't have as nearly as much as jbco (don't want a runny batch-it was giving me acne) but this time it hasn't dried on white which makes me happy . I guess I mastered the MN/MT ratio. Hope I can again when this batch runs out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 14, 2012)

Applied my mix tonight


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 15, 2012)

MJ checking in...just applied my mix...woohoo


----------



## jprayze (Jun 15, 2012)

No MN last nite...I dc'd overnight


----------



## mamaore (Jun 15, 2012)

No MN last nite for me either. I was kinda feeling lazy and tired. I'll definitely get back on track tonight. 
TBH right now I'm not feeling the new growth anymore like I did initially. I'm thinking of flat ironing tomorrow just to see the length. My starting picture was taken while my hair was very damp.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 15, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> Checking in. Just applied my MN mix. It's getting hard to tell when my scalp itches because I just have an itchy scalp, and when it itches because of growth spurts. But I'm thinking it's both. I hope it's more of the growth itchiness though.


 
I hope so too!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 15, 2012)

mamaore said:


> No MN last nite for me either. I was kinda feeling lazy and tired. I'll definitely get back on track tonight.
> TBH right now I'm not feeling the new growth anymore like I did initially. I'm thinking of flat ironing tomorrow just to see the length. My starting picture was taken while my hair was very damp.


 
Yes that might be a good idea to flat iron..


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 15, 2012)

I applied my mix like 30 minutes ago (right after i moisturized) my hair feels dry so i will most likely deep condition after the gym tomorrow!...I'm wondering how long non-stop can someone take MN before they don't really notice results anymore, because at that point i would like to give it a break for a month or 2, while i try something else.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 15, 2012)

Applied my mix


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 15, 2012)

Applied my mix today. I was able to apply it very easily now that I have mini braids in. Hopefully I can keep them in until mid July.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## afroette (Jun 15, 2012)

Joining, woot!

What is your current length?  SL most hair, between EL and NL for crown
How long have you used in MN? Will start on Sat or Sun
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with castor oil
What frequency will you apply it? Not sure, maybe 5 days
Any other growth aids that you are using? Biotin, garlic pills
Anything else you care to add: Nope.


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 15, 2012)

What could happen if I start MN today and I just did a retouch?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> What could happen if I start MN today and I just did a retouch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I dk but I would wait at least a week or 2 you don't want to cause any damage to your scalp


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 16, 2012)

I got my relaxer  today and I'm in heaven! This was just taken now I brushed out my roller set I will post more once I wrap and let it my hair fall. I am loving my MN


----------



## cherrynicole (Jun 16, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> What could happen if I start MN today and I just did a retouch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Probably nothing. I waited 1 day and my hair/scalp was fine.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I got my relaxer  today and I'm in heaven! This was just taken now I brushed out my roller set I will post more once I wrap and let it my hair fall. I am loving my MN



Your hair is gawgeous


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 16, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Your hair is gawgeous



Thank you!!! I use to hate my hair Pre-LHCF but now I'm so in love it you can't tell my nothing!!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 16, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Joining, woot!
> 
> What is your current length?  SL most hair, between EL and NL for crown
> How long have you used in MN? Will start on Sat or Sun
> ...



afroette Welcome!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm back from COLS (jrotc bootcamp) I've neglected my hair all week I haven't been applying MN since Sunday ... But now after I come back from the pool  I'll co wash DC until tomorrow and figure it out then 

I missed you all sooo much !!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 16, 2012)

I just moisterized my hair and applied MN sparingly...since its been hot i have been using very little MN, Its 90 degrees and humid here in chicago, and so i am using small amounts daily only!...Hopefully i am getting growth its hard to tell since i am in 2 strand twists


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 16, 2012)

Applied my original MN mix that has MT and JBCO in it.  Can't wait to the end of the month to compare my results...half way there


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Jun 16, 2012)

I have been using just str8 MN abotu 2 days out of the week. I am alternating with megatek for now...


----------



## jprayze (Jun 16, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I'm back from COLS (jrotc bootcamp) I've neglected my hair all week I haven't been applying MN since Sunday ... But now after I come back from the pool  I'll co wash DC until tomorrow and figure it out then
> 
> I missed you all sooo much !!



Welcome back!!!


----------



## serenity34 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sad to say dropping out of the challenge.  I have noticed my hair had been shedding  since i have been using it.    This is the only new thing so i am contributing it to the monistat. I Had my hair flat ironed today and my hair was thinner. my Beautician even made a statment.  I guess its not working for me.  Wish you guys the best luck, happy growing


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 17, 2012)

Im sorry to hear that serenity, try some garlic shampoo/conditioner & or supplements so your hair doesn't get any thinner! HTH


----------



## jprayze (Jun 17, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:
			
		

> Im sorry to hear that serenity, try some garlic shampoo/conditioner & or supplements so your hair doesn't get any thinner! HTH



Im sorry to hear that too! :-(


----------



## afroette (Jun 17, 2012)

Whoa I was going to start today. I'm scared now! I've already thinned out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear that serenity!


----------



## mamaore (Jun 17, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> Sad to say dropping out of the challenge. I have noticed my hair had been shedding since i have been using it. This is the only new thing so i am contributing it to the monistat. I Had my hair flat ironed today and my hair was thinner. my Beautician even made a statment. I guess its not working for me. Wish you guys the best luck, happy growing


 
Oops!.  I wonder if anyone else experienced shedding when they first started. serenity34 did you use the brand name creme or a generic brand? Did you apply straight or did you mix it up? How long did you apply before you noticed the thinning.

I do not mean to sound like the inquisitor, I just feel your answers could maybe shed (no pun intended) more light on the situation and others could learn from it. 

I hope you get the shedding under control soon.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 17, 2012)

mamaore said:
			
		

> Oops!.  I wonder if anyone else experienced shedding when they first started. serenity34 did you use the brand name creme or a generic brand? Did you apply straight or did you mix it up? How long did you apply before you noticed the thinning.
> 
> I do not mean to sound like the inquisitor, I just feel your answers could maybe shed (no pun intended) more light on the situation and others could learn from it.
> 
> I hope you get the shedding under control soon.



I noticed that since I started, I've been having more shedding than usual. I just attributed it to post partum because I'm 4 months post. Although I never had shedding until I started using mn.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 17, 2012)

On the weekends I tend to put my MN on twice a day.  The acne around my hairline is staring to form again :-( so I'll need to be more conscious to get it only on my hair and not my skin.


----------



## afroette (Jun 17, 2012)

tried MN tonight. it has my head and face feeling weird. i might have to dilute it more.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 17, 2012)

Applied MN mixture of mostly MN tonight.  I know my hair is growing but since I am at TWA level it is hard to tell whether its regular growth or if its growth from the MN.  Guess it will be easier to tell next month since I will measure my hair for the first time on June 30th and again on July 31st.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 17, 2012)

I did a henna treatment May 9th. I have an inch of grey. Not exactly an inch in a month but definitely more than my normal 1/2 inch per month. I've been pretty consistent with my MN applications. My mixture is almost up. I'm trying to decide if I want to change my formula.


----------



## afroette (Jun 17, 2012)

does anyone do hair trigger with MN? is it worth paying for the oils?

nakialoveshoes, does henna make your grey brown? i bought nupur and I am hoping to get rid of my grey. i think ill also do indigo at some point because i've been missing jet black hair.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 17, 2012)

I wanted to talk a little bit more about the shedding.  I haven't noticed any more than my normal shedding since I started.  However, shedding has been associated with other growth aids as well.  As of lately, I use AE garlic mask with every other shampoo as a proactive measure.  Definitely pay close attention to your hair and do what's best for its overall hair health!  Always remember this is an off label use of the product.  With that said, MN has helped my hair growth take off when I was at a standstill for a long time.  I have hit SL last June and hovered around there until March and hoping to claim APL by the end of the month.  I like to call this the challenge to get you thru your other challenges because I will attribute APL to MN


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 17, 2012)

afroette said:


> does anyone do hair trigger with MN? is it worth paying for the oils?
> 
> @nakialoveshoes, does henna make your grey brown? i bought nupur and I am hoping to get rid of my grey. i think ill also do indigo at some point because i've been missing jet black hair.



@afroette I'm not familiar with hair trigger. What is it? To answer your question, the henna makes my greys copper. At some point I'll probably do indigo but since I'm PSing most of the time, it's easier just to do the henna.

ETA: I just figured out that maybe the reason I'm not experiencing any shedding is b/c I added garlic & onion extracts to my MN mix. Maybe I'll start adding the extracts to my conditioners as well.


----------



## afroette (Jun 17, 2012)

nakialovesshoes, it's another growth aid.  http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com/
where do you get your garlic extracts btw?  i actually have garlic pills. i wonder if i could just bust it open and put it in my mix.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm taking garlic and MSM capsules to help combat shedding.  I haven't seen an increase in shedding, just normal shedding.  I'll probably do a black tea rinse this week as well.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 18, 2012)

afroette said:


> @nakialovesshoes, it's another growth aid.  http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com/
> where do you get your garlic extracts btw?  i actually have garlic pills. i wonder if i could just bust it open and put it in my mix.



afroette I got my extracts from ABC Homeopathy. The name for onion is Allium Cepa and the name for garlic is Allium Sativum. You want to order the homeopathic/mother tincture. 



xu93texas said:


> I'm taking garlic and MSM capsules to help combat shedding.  I haven't seen an increase in shedding, just normal shedding.  I'll probably do a black tea rinse this week as well.



xu93texas Okay a light just went off. I've been taking MSM for years for joint health & to avoid carpel tunnel surgery. Maybe this is also a reason why I'm not experiencing any shedding.

I also mix my MN with MSM cream.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 18, 2012)

So it looks like APL y'all...I know, i know most of you said I was already there lol 



I'm a happy MN challenger!


----------



## afroette (Jun 18, 2012)

how do y'all make the MN mix with oil? Do you use a blender?


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jun 18, 2012)

My mix also contains sulfur, so perhaps that is why I haven't been shedding (when I use it consistently =/ ).


----------



## jprayze (Jun 18, 2012)

afroette said:


> how do y'all make the MN mix with oil? Do you use a blender?


 
i just shake it to mix it.  Ut settles a bit, but I just shake it before I use it.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 18, 2012)

[USER=90567 said:
			
		

> afroette[/USER];16199535]tried MN tonight. it has my head and face feeling weird. i might have to dilute it more.


 
what type of feeling?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 18, 2012)

How are you guys applying your MN mix daily and sometimes twice a day?  I find it to be a major chore just applying twice a week.  What am I doing wrong??


----------



## afroette (Jun 18, 2012)

jprayze said:


> what type of feeling?



tingling like the surface is numb.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 18, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> How are you guys applying your MN mix daily and sometimes twice a day?  I find it to be a major chore just applying twice a week.  What am I doing wrong??



Dedication on my part my amazing result is my ultimate motivator! I also do it when watching tv so it doesn't seem so tedious


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 19, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @afroette I got my extracts from ABC Homeopathy. The name for onion is Allium Cepa and the name for garlic is Allium Sativum. You want to order the homeopathic/mother tincture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're probably right about the MSM. How much MSM are you taking daily? I'm only taking 1000mg, but considering increasing to 2000mg per day. 

Does the garlic and onion tincture have a strong odor?? I may look into purchasing this to add to my next batch of MN mix.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> How are you guys applying your MN mix daily and sometimes twice a day? I find it to be a major chore just applying twice a week. What am I doing wrong??


 
Hi buddy,
It's easy for me b/c I wear wigs all the time.  I M&S nightly, therefore it was easy to just follow up with MN.  I added MN to a pomade mixed with oils. I apply it like grease to scalp every night. I plait my hair; tie it up/put on satin bonnet and off to bed.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 19, 2012)

I appled my MN mix to my scalp today..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Hi buddy,
> It's easy for me b/c I wear wigs all the time.  I M&S nightly, therefore it was easy to just follow up with MN.  I added MN to a pomade mixed with oils. I apply it like grease to scalp every night. I plait my hair; tie it up/put on satin bonnet and off to bed.



Hey you!  I guess I'm just restarted,lol.  I have to be in the bathroom with 2 mirrors, carefully parting, and applying to be sure none is on the length of my hair. I think I'm going to wear a bun with my silk head bands for two weeks so I can apply my mix daily.  My protective hairstyle is hindering me from applying as much as I'd like so I have to give it up for a week or two, maybe alternate weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Dedication on my part my amazing result is my ultimate motivator! I also do it when watching tv so it doesn't seem so tedious



I guess dedication is key here.  I'm going to have to step up my game but parting thru all my NG daily makes me lazy just thinking about it, ugh.


----------



## afroette (Jun 19, 2012)

hmm, it's impossible to avoid the MN geting on some of the root, right? That's ok, right?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> hmm, it's impossible to avoid the MN geting on some of the root, right? That's ok, right?



I'm sure it's fine, there is no way around that.  I'm just extra careful not to get it on the length because paranoia of a setback kicks.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 19, 2012)

[USER=348507 said:
			
		

> Mznelly[/USER];16208355]Dedication on my part my amazing result is my ultimate motivator! I also do it when watching tv so it doesn't seem so tedious


 
Yes, your amazing result is enough to motivate everyone!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> How are you guys applying your MN mix daily and sometimes twice a day? I find it to be a major chore just applying twice a week. What am I doing wrong??


 
I just put it on my finger tips and massage it into my scalp all over, whether I use my mix or just put it on directly.  I don't even part it. If I put it on directly, I may follow up with some oil on my scalp as well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I just put it on my finger tips and massage it into my scalp all over, whether I use my mix or just put it on directly.  I don't even part it. If I put it on directly, I may follow up with some oil on my scalp as well.



Ok, so I see I've been doing way too much.  I'll do it this way for now on and part thru once a week.  Thank you.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 19, 2012)

Idk if I'm straightening any time soon so this will have to work as my length check for June.



Top pic 5/26 I was almost at APL, got a trim on 6/4. Bottom pic was taken 6/18 a little over 3 wks from beg pic and I was able to cross the APL line. Exciting because I had a trim and was still able to reach my goal.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 19, 2012)

Checking in for last night...i applied my MN mix and some dr. Miracles gro oil and massed my scalp for about 5 mins...i love the tingly cool feeling i get but it's time for me to stop using my MN mix...I'm relaxing on July 1 so i figured now is a good time to wash and just give my scalp and hair a break till my touch up..I'll still be checking y'all out tho but I won't be back until my relaxer update to post comparison shots and won't be checking in again until the 7th or 8th


----------



## Funmiloves (Jun 19, 2012)

Checking in for the last few days, I have been applying regularly. I think I may swap my half wig for crochet braids, I'm bored of this look already..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

I just bought another tube of MN and because I depleted my jar of QB BRBC with my last batch, I bought QB  Amla & Olive Heavy Cream to replace it.  I also ran out of the QB Honeybush Tea Soft Gel but i'm not replacing it so I'll mix aloe vera gel instead.  I'm going to try to apply the mix twice a week for 1 or 2 weeks if I can.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I guess dedication is key here.  I'm going to have to step up my game but parting thru all my NG daily makes me lazy just thinking about it, ugh.



I just TU do its super easy now but when my NG  is waging war against me I s curl to soften it up then I use my roots only applicator bootle... It's a breeze with that especially if I don't want to take down my PS ie high bun or frenchbraid


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 19, 2012)

Thinking about my next batch of MN:

     Shea Moisture Hair Milk (How much i don't know yet depends on how many tubes of 
                                       MN i can get my hands on when i go shopping Saturday)
     1 or 2 tubes of MN
     2 tsp castor oil
     essential oils
Have y'all used Shea Moisture Hair Milk in y'all mix?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

I just made my second batch, with daily use I'm not sure how long it'll last.  How long does your mix last with daily applications?

MN
QB AOHC
DB lemongrass transitioning creme
Sulfur powder
Hemp oil 
JBCO
Argan oil
Coconut oil
Emu oil
Peppermint Oil


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 19, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Thinking about my next batch of MN:
> 
> Shea Moisture Hair Milk (How much i don't know yet depends on how many tubes of
> MN i can get my hands on when i go shopping Saturday)
> ...



Might add MTG to this too since I'm too lazy for 2 different applications


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2012)

ok i am going to massage my mix in tonight.  i see all of the good growth people are experiencing, i want in on the action.  i am trying to hang in there, but i am such a lazy bum when it comes to stuff like this.  i wish it would work for me doing it once a week...


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 19, 2012)

Applied my MN mix of mostly MN, jbco and water tonight


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Took this week off because I relaxed my edges, well see you ladies nxt week.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

I applied today...but very sparingly! Does the MN bother ya'll in this humid weather, like it does me....it has been close to 100 degrees here in chicago, and applying this oil mix to my scalp, is annoyng to say the least!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2012)

Applied my mix last night


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I applied today...but very sparingly! Does the MN bother ya'll in this humid weather, like it does me....it has been close to 100 degrees here in chicago, and applying this oil mix to my scalp, is annoyng to say the least!



when i do use it, i apply it at night.  it absorbs by morning.  i feel you on this weather.  my hair will be up this weekend.  i wore my hair down last weekend and i ended up going into walgreens to get a scrunchie!  is it going to be hot this coming weekend again?


----------



## afroette (Jun 20, 2012)

I did my third application last night. When should I see results?? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jun 20, 2012)

afroette said:


> I did my third application last night. When should I see results?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
The earliest I would expect results is 1 wk of consistent usage.  After 2 wks, you should definitely see an increase in ng.  How often are you applying afroette?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I applied today...but very sparingly! Does the MN bother ya'll in this humid weather, like it does me....it has been close to 100 degrees here in chicago, and applying this oil mix to my scalp, is annoyng to say the least!


 
I'm currently living in Puerto Rico and came from New Orleans so I've been engulfed by humidity all my life . It hasn't affected my MN application in any way. I don't have mine as an oil mix. More of a thick creamy moisturizer so I don't have to worry about dripping.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 20, 2012)

[USER=340099 said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart[/USER];16216359]Thinking about my next batch of MN:
> 
> Shea Moisture Hair Milk (How much i don't know yet depends on how many tubes of
> MN i can get my hands on when i go shopping Saturday)
> ...


 
No, I've never used any Shea Moisture products.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 20, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm currently living in Puerto Rico and came from New Orleans so I've been engulfed by humidity all my life . It hasn't affected my MN application in any way. I don't have mine as an oil mix. More of a thick creamy moisturizer so I don't have to worry about dripping.


 
LightEyedMami Maybe you can cut down on the oil in your mix?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just made my second batch, with daily use I'm not sure how long it'll last. How long does your mix last with daily applications?
> 
> MN
> QB AOHC
> ...


 
It's good if it doesn't last TOO long.  I saw a YT vid of MN spoiling?


----------



## afroette (Jun 20, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> The earliest I would expect results is 1 wk of consistent usage.  After 2 wks, you should definitely see an increase in ng.  How often are you applying afroette?



jprayze, everyday so far for the three applications

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jun 20, 2012)

jprayze said:


> It's good if it doesn't last TOO long. I saw a YT vid of MN spoiling?


 
Wanted to add:  I think the spoiling occurs in certain mixes, but in the actual tube, it lasts until the exp. date.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 20, 2012)

afroette said:


> @jprayze, everyday so far for the three applications
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yes, check it out next wk.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope I see some results by end of the month! I've been applying every evening but I did do a trim last night before applying bc I needed one. I dk if I should call it a trim or dusting but whatever it was I did it. I don't think I'm going to str8 my whole head at end of month though maybe just the back part


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 20, 2012)

I forgot to apply last night, but I will when I get home tonight.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> when i do use it, i apply it at night. it absorbs by morning. i feel you on this weather. my hair will be up this weekend. i wore my hair down last weekend and i ended up going into walgreens to get a scrunchie! is it going to be hot this coming weekend again?


 See thats a good idea, but i know me...if i were to wait til the evening, it would not happen....because by that time im lazy! 

jprayze, maybe i can cut back on the oil a bit


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't been applying my MN because I flat ironed my hair and I don't want it to revert until I'm ready to condition again.


----------



## mamaore (Jun 20, 2012)

My mix is almost finised and I checked out Monistat 7 at the drugstore - $22 before tax...no way am I paying that much. This stuff is too expensive north of the border. It seems I will be unable to continue with this challenge after my mix is finished - which will be by Friday. I wont be able to start MN again until later in the summer.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 20, 2012)

mamaore said:
			
		

> My mix is almost finised and I checked out Monistat 7 at the drugstore - $22 before tax...no way am I paying that much. This stuff is too expensive north of the border. It seems I will be unable to continue with this challenge after my mix is finished - which will be by Friday. I wont be able to start MN again until later in the summer.



Buy antifungal cream instead of monistat. It's much cheaper.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2012)

mamaore said:
			
		

> My mix is almost finised and I checked out Monistat 7 at the drugstore - $22 before tax...no way am I paying that much. This stuff is too expensive north of the border. It seems I will be unable to continue with this challenge after my mix is finished - which will be by Friday. I wont be able to start MN again until later in the summer.



I buy my Monistat 7 from Family Dollar for only $7.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

I applied MN mix in the shower!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:
			
		

> I applied MN mix in the shower!



How did you manage this??


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey guys!  Thanks to MN, I can't find my scalp at only 10 weeks post!!  YAY!!!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey guys! Thanks to MN, I can't find my scalp at only 10 weeks post!! YAY!!!


 
That's awesome news!  How often do you relax?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> That's awesome news!  How often do you relax?



jprayze,

This is my first 4 month stretch, I'm relaxing the 1st week in August.  Previously I relaxed at 12 & 14 wks post.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> How did you manage this??


 KiWiStyle, Well my hair needed some moisture, so i applied water to my hair heavily while showering then applied my MN mix to my scalp.and plaited my twists.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there anyone applying their mixture daily but only washing once a week?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Is there anyone applying their mixture daily but only washing once a week?



Me! I only wash once a week and I get great growth with the MN


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Me! I only wash once a week and I get great growth with the MN



ManiiSweetheart,
Thanks!  I was concerned about buildup possibly impeding growth, so this is good to know.


----------



## afroette (Jun 20, 2012)

applied it tonight. felt like i did a messy application.  my hair also shed in one section. i hope it was normal shedding.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is there anyone applying their mixture daily but only washing once a week?


 I do, i wash only once a week (i might do a rinse once a week in between if my scalp feels built up or hot) but otherwise thats it, and besides for the occasional lazy day, i apply MN daily.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

Tonight im having the weirdest feeling!!....as you guys know i applied earlier, well i wanted a bit of extra moisture so i baggied, and within a hour i felt the weirdest tingle EVER (im still feeling it!)...It feels like a baby creature is crawling on my scalp , and it tingles like CRAZY!...i hope that is a good sign, because it is really creepy feeling!


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 20, 2012)

Applied my MN and MT mix tonight.  Planning on baggying with jbco on top of the mix overnight


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:
			
		

> Tonight im having the weirdest feeling!!....as you guys know i applied earlier, well i wanted a bit of extra moisture so i baggied, and within a hour i felt the weirdest tingle EVER (im still feeling it!)...It feels like a baby creature is crawling on my scalp , and it tingles like CRAZY!...i hope that is a good sign, because it is really creepy feeling!



Interesting...I can't wait to see responses to this. Is anyone else baggying after MN application and getting extra tingles?


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 20, 2012)

I baggy twice a week on the nights before I wash/DC.   I apply MN mixture, prepoo oils, put on shower cap and a scarf.  I've felt that creepy crawly sensation, but haven't given any thought to it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 21, 2012)

I think the heat here is effecting my mix...and not in a good weigh. Its making my mix a little loose so I'm worried that it may not be working anymore. Guess I'll have to put it in the fridge for a bit everyday when I make my second batch just to make sure the hest doesnt mess with it too much.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 21, 2012)

I applied my MN mix this morning.....


----------



## jprayze (Jun 21, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I think the heat here is effecting my mix...and not in a good weigh. Its making my mix a little loose so I'm worried that it may not be working anymore. Guess I'll have to put it in the fridge for a bit everyday when I make my second batch just to make sure the hest doesnt mess with it too much.


 
sounds like a good idea


----------



## serenity34 (Jun 21, 2012)

mamaore said:


> Oops!. I wonder if anyone else experienced shedding when they first started. @serenity34 did you use the brand name creme or a generic brand? Did you apply straight or did you mix it up? How long did you apply before you noticed the thinning.
> 
> I do not mean to sound like the inquisitor, I just feel your answers could maybe shed (no pun intended) more light on the situation and others could learn from it.
> 
> I hope you get the shedding under control soon.


@mamaore, my miconazole was a prescription and ordered by the the pharmacy. Since i am natural and wear twistouts i didnt not really notice how thin it was getting till i had it flat ironed. I noticed when i was washing it was shedding some.I went to one stylest who twisted my hair up who told me it was shedding but i was like its probably normal. It wasn't. I know some shedding is normal but this was more then normal and i really didnt notice it to what level until it was flat ironed straight. It is very noticable. I posted previously what oils it was mixed with. I never applied it straight.


----------



## serenity34 (Jun 21, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Im sorry to hear that serenity, try some garlic shampoo/conditioner & or supplements so your hair doesn't get any thinner! HTH


 

Thankyou i will


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 21, 2012)

serenity34 said:
			
		

> @mamaore, my miconazole was a prescription and ordered by the the pharmacy. Since i am natural and wear twistouts i didnt not really notice how thin it was getting till i had it flat ironed. I noticed when i was washing it was shedding some.I went to one stylest who twisted my hair up who told me it was shedding but i was like its probably normal. It wasn't. I know some shedding is normal but this was more then normal and i really didnt notice it to what level until it was flat ironed straight. It is very noticable. I posted previously what oils it was mixed with. I never applied it straight.



I've also been shedding a lot of hair. I think I have to stop using mn before it gets worse, but I did notice faster growth than usual


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 21, 2012)

Omg I just realized how much my hair is falling out. Everytime I touch it strands come out into my hands


----------



## thatscuteright (Jun 21, 2012)

BBritdenise said:


> Omg I just realized how much my hair is falling out. Everytime I touch it strands come out into my hands



I am sorry to hear this. Do you take supplement? Garlic pills?
Can you do anything to strengthen your hair?


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 21, 2012)

thatscuteright said:
			
		

> I am sorry to hear this. Do you take supplement? Garlic pills?
> Can you do anything to strengthen your hair?



I haven't done anything but it's coming out from the roots. It isn't breakage, entire strands are falling


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 21, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> Omg I just realized how much my hair is falling out. Everytime I touch it strands come out into my hands



I hate to ask this cause it's not everyone's desire but could you be pregnant?  Babies do crazy things to our bodies sometimes...I'm not sayin, just sayin...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 21, 2012)

Applying my MN mix of mostly MN tonight.  I am definitely going to start my garlic pills again and do my black tea rinse twice a week now to try to prevent shedding and thinning


----------



## afroette (Jun 21, 2012)

i need to look into black tea rinses.

i applied my MN mix.  My scalp itched afterwards.  Actually it was itching before too.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 21, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> I hate to ask this cause it's not everyone's desire but could you be pregnant?  Babies do crazy things to our bodies sometimes...I'm not sayin, just sayin...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I attributed the shedding to post partum but I didn't start shedding until the week I started using MN and now I see other people are shedding so I'm starting to think it's the MN. I hope it's not the MN though. And I doubt that im pregnant again. Lol. I sure hope not!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 21, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> I attributed the shedding to post partum but I didn't start shedding until the week I started using MN and now I see other people are shedding so I'm starting to think it's the MN. I hope it's not the MN though. And I doubt that im pregnant again. Lol. I sure hope not!



Maybe take a week or so break and see if the shedding stops,


----------



## jprayze (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm using AE garlic mask every other wash to prevent shedding.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 22, 2012)

One more thing ladies-- when this challenge ends in July, I was thinking to start another in September and taking a MN break for a month since Ive been using in Consistently since March.  Of course, you could continue thru the month but I especially want to see how my monthly growth is without since my regimen has improved so much over the last few months. What do you all think?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 22, 2012)

BBritdenise i was shedding also. I stopped using it on monday and probably will not continue to use it. I'm not sure. I'm getting my hair done at the salon tomorrow and if it looks thinner than normal I def will not be using.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 22, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Maybe take a week or so break and see if the shedding stops,



Yea I think I'll do that. I like the growth I got I'm just afraid of the shedding


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 22, 2012)

chelleypie810 said:
			
		

> BBritdenise i was shedding also. I stopped using it on monday and probably will not continue to use it. I'm not sure. I'm getting my hair done at the salon tomorrow and if it looks thinner than normal I def will not be using.



I going to take a break and see what happens and I'll probably look into that garlic mask that jprayze uses. Well see. Goodluck to u


----------



## mamaore (Jun 22, 2012)

I applied the last of my MN mix yesterday. I'm done for now until I can cross the border to find a target or family dollar store.
I have to think of an alternative growth aid.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? I was putting my mn on directly to my scalp but that was depleting my supply too fast.... I decided  to mix it to stretch it out lol. I took an empty qp mango butter container and emptied two tubes of my mn then I mixed it with some mango butter and essential oils but this heat is no joke!  It was making my mix look like watery so I stuck that sucker into the fridge, I refused to let my mn spoil. Now my mix resembles hair pudding I love it

Too all the ladies shedding I'm sorry to hear that. MN has had the adverse effect on me.. My hair has thickened up and filled in sparse areas as you can see from my pictures. I can honestly say I barely shed when I detangle to m&s and apply my mn at night I may get one or two strands maximum, maybe MN is just not agreeing with your hair type or your body chemical makeup? Also are you guys taking any other growth aides?


----------



## Veeda (Jun 22, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies.
Just wanted to check in. I'm almost finished with my first batch of my MN mix. It has lasted me 2 months. I must say that I am REALLY pleased with my results. Everyone has told me how much my hair has grown and gotten thicker and they started reading this forum (I already had thick hair to begin with). It's funny because some of my co-workers were teasing me about putting vagi cream in my hair. Now, they are asking me about everything I use in my hair and began buying the products. The proof is in the pudding right? Or, in our case, the proof is in the MN mix! LOL. My edges have grown in quite nicely as well. I can't wait to post my update pics. I think I'm going to take a 2-3 week break from my MN mix because I need a touch-up. My last touch-up was May 13th. I take taekwondo 6 days a week and between that and my hair growing longer and thicker, I can't stretch my relaxer out too much longer. For the past week, I've been wearing my hair in a wash-n-go curly pony tail or hair out with a headband. I like to wear my hair straight so I'm geeking now for my straight hair. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 22, 2012)

mamaore said:


> I applied the last of my MN mix yesterday. I'm done for now until I can cross the border to find a target or family dollar store.
> I have to think of an alternative growth aid.


 
Could you order it?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 22, 2012)

Mznelly and Veeda Good to hear some positive experiences!!!  I also can attest to added thickness and fullness and my hair has never been very thick.  Besides my sides which were heat/tension damaged, the dr was raving about how dense my hair was in the back.  Also, my mother was conrowing my hair on Sunday and talking about thick my hair had gotten and how she liked to cornrow it.  My cornrows used to be kinda sad, and now they are thick.

I think it's important for everyone to find the growth aid that works best for them.


----------



## Veeda (Jun 22, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Mznelly and Veeda Good to hear some positive experiences!!!  I also can attest to added thickness and fullness and my hair has never been very thick.  Besides my sides which were heat/tension damaged, the dr was raving about how dense my hair was in the back.  Also, my mother was conrowing my hair on Sunday and talking about thick my hair had gotten and how she liked to cornrow it.  My cornrows used to be kinda sad, and now they are thick.
> 
> I think it's important for everyone to find the growth aid that works best for them.


jprayze, I agree. We need to experiment with different hair products to see what works BEST FOR US. Just because one MN mix, or hair product(s) period works well for one or several doesn't mean that it will work for you. And you can't discount the effectiveness of a product because it wasn't RIGHT for you. Experimentation is the root of invention!

Jprayze, I would like to get my hair braided but I am soooooo tender headed. I got my hair braided ONCE, as a teenager and took it out a few days later because my head was hurting so bad.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 22, 2012)

I was shedding but it started before I started MN.  I believe my shedding is due to Biotin withdrawal.  I ran out and didn't replace it for a few weeks.  I'm now back on my Biotin game and hopefully the excessive shedding stops, we shall see.  This MN is sick!  My NG looks like I'm well beyond 10 weeks...I'm shooting for 16 weeks post. 

 I didn't apply my mix last night because I ate like a pig and had the itis. I'll apply tonight and shampoo tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 22, 2012)

Veeda said:


> @jprayze, I agree. We need to experiment with different hair products to see what works BEST FOR US. Just because one MN mix, or hair product(s) period works well for one or several doesn't mean that it will work for you. And you can't discount the effectiveness of a product because it wasn't RIGHT for you. Experimentation is the root of invention!
> 
> Jprayze, I would like to get my hair braided but I am soooooo tender headed. I got my hair braided ONCE, as a teenager and took it out a few days later because my head was hurting so bad.


 
That's right.  Try something, watch your hair carefully, understand what's normal for your hair and what's not.  

Veeda, Awww...I usually take tylenol before I get microbraids or something like that, but maybe that's a sign that is too tight?


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi just checking in. I have also experienced major shedding and thought it was the MN but now that I have read the latest posts it could be because I stopped taking biotin!!!  You ladies are so helpful!!!  I love that we share our experiences - it really helps!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 22, 2012)

Alright ladies. I think it was a false alarm. I got my hair done at the salon today' and my hair is thick and healthy. I think I was getting more shedding bc I protective styled for the past month in a bun and I guess it was shedding during take down. I have a quite a bit of new growth but I'm still going to stop using for two weeks bc I'm getting a touch up. I hope I continue to get the growth I got last month using this.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 22, 2012)

chelleypie810 said:


> Alright ladies. I think it was a false alarm. I got my hair done at the salon today' and my hair is thick and healthy. I think I was getting more shedding bc I protective styled for the past month in a bun and I guess it was shedding during take down. I have a quite a bit of new growth but I'm still going to stop using for two weeks bc I'm getting a touch up. I hope I continue to get the growth I got last month using this.


 
chelleypie810 that's good news!!!


----------



## Funmiloves (Jun 22, 2012)

Checking in ladies

I've decided to do crochet braids this weekend. Earlier on, I took down the cornrows I had for the wig I had been wear and I am very happy with my growth!  I currently have a cassia treatment on my scalp, will sleep with it and wash out in the morning, then get on to doing my crochet braids.


----------



## missyanne (Jun 22, 2012)

Ladies,

Maybe the shedding is cause by the other ingredients in the MN. I notice I experience more shedding with the Monistate brand than generic. I made a batch with monistate and castor oil and a batch with monistate with avacado oil. I shed like crazy with the avocado oil and less with the monsitate and castor oil. Once I switch to generic (target) and use castor oil my shedding was reduced to a tolerable level.


----------



## afroette (Jun 22, 2012)

rubbed in mn. i felt  coils but could just be my hair drawing up in this humid weather


----------



## sheanu (Jun 22, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> Omg I just realized how much my hair is falling out. Everytime I touch it strands come out into my hands



I'm having the same problem! I've been applying mn only once or twice a week now but my hair is really shedding a lot.  Between the breakage and now the shedding, I think I'm done with mn. The  growth wasn't bad though


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 22, 2012)

Applied my MN and MT mix tonight


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 23, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> One more thing ladies-- when this challenge ends in July, I was thinking to start another in September and taking a MN break for a month since Ive been using in Consistently since March.  Of course, you could continue thru the month but I especially want to see how my monthly growth is without since my regimen has improved so much over the last few months. What do you all think?



I would love another challenge in Sept! I would continue the MN on my edges, but I think I will take a MN break on the rest of my hair.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 23, 2012)

LightEyedMami that weird feeling happened to me after I started spraying MN everyday. It kind of scared me and I started to spray MN every other day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2012)

i massaged some in last night.  i have finally ran out.  i guess i need to get some more.  the target brand is like $5-$7.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2012)

has anyone used MN once a week and seen results?  i am so lazy.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 23, 2012)

afroette
where do you get your garlic extracts btw?  i actually have garlic pills. i wonder if i could just bust it open and put it in my mix.[/QUOTE]

This is what I did. I cut open my Walmart garlic gel pills and squeezed them into my MN spray.


----------



## afroette (Jun 23, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> has anyone used MN once a week and seen results?  i am so lazy.



i feel coils in the front of my head but as I mentioned earlier, it could my hair drawing up.

ETA: i had applied 4 or 5 times in a row when i felt the coils


----------



## afroette (Jun 23, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> afroette
> where do you get your garlic extracts btw?  i actually have garlic pills. i wonder if i could just bust it open and put it in my mix.



This is what I did. I cut open my Walmart garlic gel pills and squeezed them into my MN spray.[/QUOTE]

I decided to do that too!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay so instead of using the Shea Moisture milks i bought Sofn'free N'Pretty Olive and Sunflower Oil Moisturizing Lotion.. smells good, ingredients are good and it mixed well with the MN and Castor Oil


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2012)

even though i have a nice mixture going on an i just apply it my scalp, but my hair still gets dry after using it.  i only use the night before i wash my hair.  plus i can't really go behind my hair after using and try to style it.


----------



## mamaore (Jun 23, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Could you order it?



Yes I can order it but shipping cost can be a bummer


----------



## afroette (Jun 23, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> even though i have a nice mixture going on an i just apply it my scalp, but my hair still gets dry after using it.  i only use the night before i wash my hair.  plus i can't really go behind my hair after using and try to style it.



 are you using castor oil?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 23, 2012)

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> afroette
> where do you get your garlic extracts btw?  i actually have garlic pills. i wonder if i could just bust it open and put it in my mix.



This is what I did. I cut open my Walmart garlic gel pills and squeezed them into my MN spray.[/QUOTE]

I think this is great advice!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 24, 2012)

Applied my mix


----------



## jprayze (Jun 24, 2012)

Applied 2x today


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 24, 2012)

Both versions of my MN mix were running low so I just mixed the 2 together to stretch them.  Applied the mix tonight after I DC'd.  I moisturize and seal every night and baggy 4-5 times a week to combat the dryness and shedding.  I also just started taking my garlic pills again and doing black tea and ACV rinses 2x/week


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 24, 2012)

Been on a lazy hiatus but braided my hair in singles (no extensions) and applied.


----------



## afroette (Jun 24, 2012)

not applying tonight because I'm too tired. BUT i did wash and I can say that my roots look like it has new growth, though I am only 2 weeks post.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Took this week off because I relaxed my edges, well see you ladies nxt week.



Getting back on it this week. My goal is 5x this week..... First application will be tonight after I finish my wash session.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 25, 2012)

My tooth has been killing me!!!, so i missed a day, (absess that will be extracted tomorrow), but right now i am deep conditioning and hopefully i will have the strength to apply afterwards.


ETA: I didn't apply any tonight, i will do so tomorrow, goodnight.


----------



## Mane Event (Jun 25, 2012)

This might be a silly question but I'm just curious, how soon are you ladies applying MN post-wash???

I understand the science on how MN works (at least I thnk I do), the antifungal properties and all so I'm just wondering if it will even be effective immediately after washing?! On the contrary,  will it be more effective on a clean scalp???


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Getting back on it this week. My goal is 5x this week..... First application will be tonight after I finish my wash session.



*Completed my first application for the week of 6/24- 6/30*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mane Event said:


> This might be a silly question but I'm just curious, how soon are you ladies applying MN post-wash???
> 
> I understand the science on how MN works (at least I thnk I do), the antifungal properties and all so I'm just wondering if it will even be effective immediately after washing?! On the contrary,  will it be more effective on a clean scalp???



*I do it that same day.....*


----------



## jprayze (Jun 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> I do it that same day.....



I do it the same day as well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2012)

I shampoo'd my hair on Saturday but I've been too busy and tired to apply my mix for two days. Today I will finally have time to apply it and properly moisturize my NG.  I bought some Kyolic oil Extract so I'll be adding this to my hair regimen as well.  I like that it came with empty capsules to take it orally in pill form and a bottle of pure organic garlic liquid.  It's says it's odorless but that's a big fat lie.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2012)

afroette said:


> are you using castor oil?



my mix has some castor oil in it, but it is one of the ingredients, not something i actually put in there myself.  i use this grease.  maybe i should try it with avocado or jojoba oil?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> My tooth has been killing me!!!, so i missed a day, (absess that will be extracted tomorrow), but right now i am deep conditioning and hopefully i will have the strength to apply afterwards.
> 
> 
> ETA: I didn't apply any tonight, i will do so tomorrow, goodnight.



i hope you feel better.


----------



## afroette (Jun 25, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> my mix has some castor oil in it, but it is one of the ingredients, not something i actually put in there myself.  i use this grease.  maybe i should try it with avocado or jojoba oil?



I noticed my roots were dry before washing. I don't know if it was due to sweat or the MN.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I am a long time stalker of this thread and I am excited to join this challenge.  ::WORD::  I have just made a mix of MN and began using it almost a week ago, almost.  Here are my stats:

What is your current length? I just made APL in June (back), CBL in the front.  I am hopeful that the MN will help the front of my hair catch up with the back ...

How long have you used in MN? Something like four or five days ...

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I mixed my MN with my Love Potion #9 (courtesy of Cipriana from urbanbushbabes.com.)  It has jojoba oil, coconut oil, a little castor oil, and a little EVOO.  Oh, and Rosemary EO is in the mix too.  I went ahead and added a third of the MN tube to my oils ... 

What frequency will you apply it? Every other day and I will cowash between uses ...

Any other growth aids that you are using? Nope, this is my only one.  

I am planning to smash this challenge out until it ends on July 31st ... like many of you ladies, I will take a break after July, and revisit the use of MN in the fourth quarter of the year.

Starting Pix: 

SIDE


BACK


HHG Ladies ...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 25, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am a long time stalker of this thread and I am excited to join this challenge.  ::WORD::  I have just made a mix of MN and began using it almost a week ago, almost.  Here are my stats:
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## MangaManiac (Jun 25, 2012)

I love this thread! This inspired me to mix my sulfur mix and AVG with MN. I keep the mix in the living room on the coffee table, so when my flatmates and I watch tv at night I always remember to apply it. 

This has been going on for almost the past 3 weeks and I am looking forward to taking my braids out in a week or two and see how much my hair has been able to grow/retain in the past month! 

I think I'll continue to do this indefinitely. It keeps my scalp from itching in the braids and I'm happy to know it's also keeping my scalp healthy!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Getting back on it this week. My goal is 5x this week..... First application will be tonight after I finish my wash session.





ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Completed my first application for the week of 6/24- 6/30*



*2nd application is completed......*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 26, 2012)

*3rd application completed *


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 26, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i hope you feel better.


 Thank you!...Now that its out i feel much better, Well for now.... I'm sure i will feel sick to my stomach when i see my dental implant bill


----------



## jprayze (Jun 26, 2012)

NaturalfienD Welcome to the Challenge!!!


----------



## abioni (Jun 26, 2012)

I found Miconazole Nitrate 2% in 3oz powder online. Has anyone used the powder form?


----------



## abioni (Jun 26, 2012)

I also found this http://www.amazon.com/Baza-Moisture...1340743042&sr=8-7&keywords=Miconazole+Nitrate. It is also 2% Miconazole Nitrate. Anyone know if it's good?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 26, 2012)

abioni said:


> I found Miconazole Nitrate 2% in 3oz powder online. Has anyone used the powder form?


 
I don't know about anyone using powder???


----------



## jprayze (Jun 26, 2012)

So I wrote you all a nice long update and never actually posted it!!!  I guess I am having a crazy day smh!  When I get home, I'll write some more...

Ladies, we are coming up on our June length check time!  Looking forward to your lovely updates!!!  I'm still in this LF wig, but may flat iron this weekend.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

Thank you all for the warm welcome ... I am looking forward to us all getting awesome growth!!! I will be applying my MN/Love Potion mix tonight ... using this growth aid and working out will definitely give me the growth spurt that I am looking for.  

I hope you all have a great day ~ HHG


----------



## abioni (Jun 27, 2012)

BBritdenise, just ordered this for about $8.50 plus free shipping on Amazon. Looking forward to it. Thanks for sharing.



BBritdenise said:


> Search for medline remedy antifungal cream... At Walmart the 4oz tube is about $10... Its a little cheaper on amazon. And this brand is nonallergenic and nonsensitizing, and it hasn't dried my hair out. It has lots of natural oils in it.


----------



## sheanu (Jun 27, 2012)

Washed my hair on sunday and haven't applied mn since. The shedding and breakage has slowed dramatically.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2012)

it's 4am.  i guess i will apply my mixer today, but i do plan on washing my hair later on this evening.  i might just wait until friday to wash my hair, since i might go to this concert.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok ladies heres a brief update on how I'm doing.... I a,m one week and four days  post, I started applying my mix two days after my relaxer. When I relaxed I used designer essentials which made me bone straight... Well last night while was applying my mn I noticed the talltale signs of new growth. In total disbelief I ran to get my phone to take some pictures. Well after a lot of "no freaking ways" and making my entire household feel my scalp I've come to the conclusion that my hair is on mn crack and it's now growing faster than before....Idk if me refrigerator my mix but holy crap....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 27, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Ok ladies heres a brief update on how I'm doing.... I a,m one week and four days  post, I started applying my mix two days after my relaxer. When I relaxed I used designer essentials which made me bone straight... Well last night while was applying my mn I noticed the talltale signs of new growth. In total disbelief I ran to get my phone to take some pictures. Well after a lot of "no freaking ways" and making my entire household feel my scalp I've come to the conclusion that my hair is on mn crack and it's now growing faster than before....Idk if me refrigerator my mix but holy crap....



That's awesome news! I'm glad its working for you.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 27, 2012)

I just applied my mix


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 27, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> Ok ladies heres a brief update on how I'm doing.... I a,m one week and four days post, I started applying my mix two days after my relaxer. When I relaxed I used designer essentials which made me bone straight... Well last night while was applying my mn I noticed the talltale signs of new growth. In total disbelief I ran to get my phone to take some pictures. Well after a lot of "no freaking ways" and making my entire household feel my scalp I've come to the conclusion that my hair is on mn crack and it's now growing faster than before....Idk if me refrigerator my mix but holy crap....


 Congrats!!!! I see the growth


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 27, 2012)

I redid my two-strand twists yesterday and then applied MN mix right after....I also applied my MN mix today (sparingly)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I will start using my MN mix on my nape and front of my head only.   These areas are much shorter than the rest of my hair so MN may help the different layers unite without trimming.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 27, 2012)

I've applied every day this week in the mornings when i M&S ..currently in mini twists.... I like them but i have the tiniest fear they will lock up soo i'll be taking them down over the weekend... maybe


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 27, 2012)

I really think that my MN/MSM mix is working. I had minibraids in for 2 wks 3 days & I had 1/2 inch of new growth. I'm on a small break, though. I took my braids out all last night & this morning so there was no need to apply. Then I'm gonna henna overnight tonight so again I won't be applying. I'm getting my hair done in a flat twist/cornrow style tomorrow & I'm trying to keep it & my scalp as fresh as possible for the weekend so I probably won't start back w/my mix until Sunday night.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2012)

i wish it was working for me......


----------



## afroette (Jun 27, 2012)

1) the MN still gets me a weird kinda itchy feeling in my ears.

2) I will never again apply MN with my hair wet.  Too much manipulation on wet hair ---> breakage


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jun 27, 2012)

abioni said:


> BBritdenise, just ordered this for about $8.50 plus free shipping on Amazon. Looking forward to it. Thanks for sharing.



I looove the medline antifungal cream...it's super moisturizing...and not embarrassing to purchase (altho it's only found online  ...that's also the other downfall...it's ONLY found online). But it's awesome...I purchased it in bulk last year, but I'm not sure if those were as potent as the ones I purchase from Walgreens


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jun 27, 2012)

nakialovesshoes How did you add MSM to your mix? Was it a powder?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2012)

MsEveMarie said:


> I looove the medline antifungal cream...it's super moisturizing...and not embarrassing to purchase (altho it's only found online  ...that's also the other downfall...it's ONLY found online). But it's awesome...I purchased it in bulk last year, but I'm not sure if those were as potent as the ones I purchase from Walgreens



i bought some today and was kind of embarrassed!  but whatever!  i looked like a dang bum anyway!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,
Checking in. I've reduced my applications from daily to 3-4 times per week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 28, 2012)

*4th application completed tonight*



shortdub78 said:


> i bought some today and was kind of embarrassed!  but whatever!  i looked like a dang bum anyway!



shortdub78, *A bum with a yeast infection, LOL .*


----------



## abioni (Jun 28, 2012)

MsEveMarie, what brand did you buy from walgreens and why do you think the Medline brand may not be as potent?



MsEveMarie said:


> I looove the medline antifungal cream...it's super moisturizing...and not embarrassing to purchase (altho it's only found online  ...that's also the other downfall...it's ONLY found online). But it's awesome...I purchased it in bulk last year, but I'm not sure if those were as potent as the ones I purchase from Walgreens


----------



## jprayze (Jun 28, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> Ok ladies heres a brief update on how I'm doing.... I a,m one week and four days post, I started applying my mix two days after my relaxer. When I relaxed I used designer essentials which made me bone straight... Well last night while was applying my mn I noticed the talltale signs of new growth. In total disbelief I ran to get my phone to take some pictures. Well after a lot of "no freaking ways" and making my entire household feel my scalp I've come to the conclusion that my hair is on mn crack and it's now growing faster than before....Idk if me refrigerator my mix but holy crap....


 
That's awesome!  Any changes to your regi?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 28, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I think I will start using my MN mix on my nape and front of my head only. These areas are much shorter than the rest of my hair so MN may help the different layers unite without trimming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Hi KiWiStyle, what a lot of people noticed is that no matter where they applied the MN, their hair grew all over.  So even if you just put in the nape and front only, it will spread to your whole scalp.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 28, 2012)

[USER=30119 said:
			
		

> nakialovesshoes[/USER];16279961]I really think that my MN/MSM mix is working. I had minibraids in for 2 wks 3 days & I had 1/2 inch of new growth. I'm on a small break, though. I took my braids out all last night & this morning so there was no need to apply. Then I'm gonna henna overnight tonight so again I won't be applying. I'm getting my hair done in a flat twist/cornrow style tomorrow & I'm trying to keep it & my scalp as fresh as possible for the weekend so I probably won't start back w/my mix until Sunday night.


 
1/2 inch of new growth is GREAT!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 28, 2012)

[USER=311845 said:
			
		

> xu93texas[/USER];16281701]Hi,
> Checking in. I've reduced my applications from daily to 3-4 times per week.


 
Hope that works better for you!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 28, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Hi KiWiStyle, what a lot of people noticed is that no matter where they applied the MN, their hair grew all over.  So even if you just put in the nape and front only, it will spread to your whole scalp.



Ordinarily this would be great news.  Oh well, I'll take it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been bad, I haven't applied any in three days! It's been a crazy week, but I get a bit of a break tonight, so I will start applying again.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 28, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> That's awesome!  Any changes to your regi?



Just the new mixture of mn mixed with my elasta QP  and lots of yummy oils. I am really curious if my refrigerating my mix  has anything to do with it but I'm just loving the outcome


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 28, 2012)

I took my minis out last night and it was a mini disaster.... I had these 2 or 3 tangled knot balls that were so gross i just cut them off...they weren't that big so its okay. My mom took the cutting the knots harder than i did. talking about "But you all that time and effort you put into your hair?!?!"  It'll grow back in a little while anyways.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 28, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> I took my minis out last night and it was a mini disaster.... I had these 2 or 3 tangled knot balls that were so gross i just cut them off...they weren't that big so its okay. My mom took the cutting the knots harder than i did. talking about "But you all that time and effort you put into your hair?!?!"  It'll grow back in a little while anyways.



You should have put conditioner on the knots it self and carefully detangle you could have saved the hair


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 28, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> @nakialovesshoes How did you add MSM to your mix? Was it a powder?



NaiyaAi
Trimedica makes a MSM lotion. Here are the ingredients: Deionized Water, MSM (15%), isopropyl myristate, stearic acid,  hydrogenated vegetable oil, triethanolamine, fatty acids, methylparaben,  propylparaben, allatoin, jojoba, rosemary, saponaria, espinosia, guaca,  chamomile.

I mix one 4 oz bottle of the MSM lotion with one tube of Family Dollar brand MN & I also add drops of onion & garlic extracts. So far no dryness & no shedding.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 28, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> You should have put conditioner on the knots it self and carefully detangle you could have saved the hair



I did..thats what sucks about it!


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 28, 2012)

Slacked off on mon and tues but did apply my mix last night. Almost time for a new batch!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Hope that works better for you!


 
Hi,
Thanks! I hope so as well. I've had good results so far.  I wonder if 3-4 applications will give the same results as applying daily?? KWIM?  Oh well, I'll see.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 28, 2012)

Applying my MN mix tonight. I wish I would've measured my hair prior to installing my twist extensions because  I am creating the possibility of growing 2 inches by the end of the challenge.


----------



## afroette (Jun 28, 2012)

My hair has grown a lot in the 1.5 weeks I have applied MN.  I fear though that my shedding, which had halted some, is returning.  I adjusted my products recently, so I am going to see if that's the cause, rather than the MN.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jun 29, 2012)

abioni said:


> @MsEveMarie, what brand did you buy from walgreens and why do you think the Medline brand may not be as potent?




abioni  No It was the same exact brand, just different vendors. I found a site that sold them 12 in a case. Since I fell in love with the product when buying it from walgreens.com, I figured why not save and buy it in bulk. I didn't experience any significant growth. So I stopped with the MN for a few months. A Couple of weeks of ago I noticed I still had a tube left so I just used it up...the growth was phenomenal. Even tho the reason for most of the growth was b/c it was mixed with something I wouldn't recommend to anyone on this board.

In any case it may not have been the potency at all, I could have just plateaued on my MN growth wave. I think after a while the MN growth spurts stop (after about 2-3 months)...so it's prob. necessary to take a break...then restart, so that your scalp doesn't get used to it.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 29, 2012)

MsEveMarie, That is what i have heard too...I will take a 1 month break (mid august) because then i would have been taking it about 3 months.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2012)

i'm going to apply some right now.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 29, 2012)

I moisterized and then applied my MN mix.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jun 29, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:
			
		

> MsEveMarie, That is what i have heard too...I will take a 1 month break (mid august) because then i would have been taking it about 3 months.



Yeh that would be good, b/c I think it's just a waste of product if you co time to apply after 3 months of use


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 29, 2012)

I said I would come back and post picture updates and here they are =)




^^^this was may 3



^^^This was june1... I started MN on may 20




^^^this was taken this morning, June 29 after relaxing, rollersetting and wrapping my hair last night... I guess I'm satisfied with my MN results...I'll be back in a week with my new mix =) happy hair growing ladies


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats Mjon! I can see nice growth


----------



## jprayze (Jun 30, 2012)

[USER=346679]Mjon912[/USER] said:
			
		

> I said I would come back and post picture updates and here they are =)
> 
> ^^^this was may 3
> 
> ...



Glad to see its working for you!!!  One more month and you will definitely be APL!


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks jprayze and LightEyedMami


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 30, 2012)

Your welcome Mjon.

-I just moisterized my hair and applied my MN mix... jprayze are we supposed to check in tomorrow with growth pics?

Side Note: I have been retaining well lately (besides a small setback from using AOGPB),and my hair feels soo much better then it used to and now im thinking my length (retention) is coming more from my New consistant DC'ing routine, and only partly from MN ....i guess i will know for sure during my 1 month break starting mid-august....or maybe they just work nicely together :scratchch ....


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello Ladies, I will be moisturizing and using MN tonight.  I have created the possibility of growing 2 inches by the end of July. I just installed twists (extensions) about two weeks ago. My hair has grown quite a bit since then- so much so that I have to redo the front of my hair next week.  This time, I will take pictures of my hair so I am aware of my growth. I hope you all are doing well.  HHG!!


----------



## abioni (Jun 30, 2012)

MsEveMarie
Thank you for the info. What did you mix yours with? I don't mind experimenting.



MsEveMarie said:


> @abioni  No It was the same exact brand, just different vendors. I found a site that sold them 12 in a case. Since I fell in love with the product when buying it from walgreens.com, I figured why not save and buy it in bulk. I didn't experience any significant growth. So I stopped with the MN for a few months. A Couple of weeks of ago I noticed I still had a tube left so I just used it up...the growth was phenomenal. Even tho the reason for most of the growth was b/c it was mixed with something I wouldn't recommend to anyone on this board.
> 
> In any case it may not have been the potency at all, I could have just plateaued on my MN growth wave. I think after a while the MN growth spurts stop (after about 2-3 months)...so it's prob. necessary to take a break...then restart, so that your scalp doesn't get used to it.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 30, 2012)

abioni said:
			
		

> MsEveMarie
> Thank you for the info. What did you mix yours with? I don't mind experimenting.



I agree I'm dying from curiosity please share


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jun 30, 2012)

deleted


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 30, 2012)

Washing my hair tonight, rebranding and restarting the mn, I've been slacking!


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going to hair dresser so I'll post more pics later but here my pics please excuse the horrible angle my normal cameraman (my little brother) was unavailable so i used my 6 year God daughter lol


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow Mznelly!  That is ALOT OF GROWTH!  Congratulations!  Your hair is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 1, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I've decided my previous mix od mn was way to diluted.. From now on I will be applying generic MN directly to my scalp followed up by my sulfure mix which is 8 oz of oil (4 oz of jbco extra dark, 1oz of jojoba oil and 3 oz of grape seed oil) and one teaspoon of sublime sulfur hopefully the addition of the sulfur mix will increase my growth.
> 
> I am extremely pleased with my progressive. I've always had thick hair but I think all those Dominican Blown out and excessive use of heat with using a protectant has taken a toll on my thickness  one side of my head is shorter than the other so I baby that side like crazy lol we shall see what this month brings for me with this revision.



Ok Mznelly,I had to go back and do some reading to find out what you did to get all that awesome growth!  So, do you think it was the sublime sulfur?  Where did you purchase it from. I bought some MSM pills but I have not been able to find the powder...Help a sister out pleez...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jul 1, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:
			
		

> Your welcome Mjon.
> 
> -I just moisterized my hair and applied my MN mix... jprayze are we supposed to check in tomorrow with growth pics?
> 
> Side Note: I have been retaining well lately (besides a small setback from using AOGPB),and my hair feels soo much better then it used to and now im thinking my length (retention) is coming more from my New consistant DC'ing routine, and only partly from MN ....i guess i will know for sure during my 1 month break starting mid-august....or maybe they just work nicely together :scratchch ....



Yes please post length checks if you can! I have post any yet but I should be able to in a few days.  Waiting for my curls to fall and hair to be completely straight.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jul 1, 2012)

Planning to relax on Wednesday, I'll post my update then.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll post my progress pics after i come back from staples...great sale on school supplies and i neeed a lot of these


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 1, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> Wow Mznelly!  That is ALOT OF GROWTH!  Congratulations!  Your hair is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you I'm very pleased with my progress


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 1, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> Ok Mznelly,I had to go back and do some reading to find out what you did to get all that awesome growth!  So, do you think it was the sublime sulfur?  Where did you purchase it from. I bought some MSM pills but I have not been able to find the powder...Help a sister out pleez...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



To be honest I used the sublimes sulfur mix for three days... That ish smelled so freaking bad I couldn't stomach it!! I am trying to figure out a way to incorporate the mix  because I used my jbco in the mix and I'm NOT trying to waste .....

 This is my typical hair week.... Sunday is my wash day depending on how much manipulation i put my hair through that week is deciding factor on how long this day is for me. If it was a wore my hair straight week I give my hair extra moisture concentrating on my ends. I prepoo with honey and grape seed oil (my hair loves honey) and let that sit for a hour or so, then I shampoo with my CON sulfate free Aragan oil shampoo. omg that thing is the truth. Then I use  CON Aragan oil conditioner, I ALWAYS d.c whether I'm washing or c/o washing it is a must for me. My d.c of choice is a mixture of ORS Hairepair treatment, jojoba,, evco, grape seed and peppermint oil to stimulate my scalp. I leave it for a few hours while I'm lazing around the house doing absolutely nothing. After I wash this out, I mist my hair with chi keratin mist, elasta qp h2o  leave in, and let air dry. I m&s with elasta qp mango butter and seal with evco

During the week i apply my mn nightly, I posted my current mix on this thread  so check it out then I m&s. when I'm c/o washing I use designer essential hydrating conditioner wash it out the i apply oils on my wet hair and  apply my CON Aragan oil conditioner on top of that cover it with an plastic cap and leave for one to two hours rinse, d.c, air dry, and bun for the rest of the week. I hope this helps you if you have any question do not hesitate to ask

http://www.amazon.com/Humco-Sulfur-...id=1341157714&sr=8-2&keywords=sublimed+sulfur


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 1, 2012)

:update:  
Started May 20th 2012





I think it's safe to say that's in the ball park of an inch... Even if it's not i'm SUPER happy with these results.. Hoping for another inch this month too a girl can dream right?

Reflection: I reaally like the MN + Sunflower & Olive Oil moisture lotion mix. The lotion alone keeps the length of my hair moisturized for a day or too, and it smells great and mixes well with the MN  I'll keep this mix for a while...might add some MTG this time around to compare as well


----------



## afroette (Jul 1, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart, great growth!  i hope I get an inch in a month. a thick inch!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 1, 2012)

afroette said:


> ManiiSweetheart, great growth!  i hope I get an inch in a month. a thick inch!



Thank you! Do you apply directly or mix?


----------



## afroette (Jul 1, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Thank you! Do you apply directly or mix?



I mix with JBCO and garlic oil.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 1, 2012)

afroette said:


> I mix with JBCO and garlic oil.



I've been thinking  about adding JBCO mhmmm


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 1, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Yes please post length checks if you can! I have post any yet but I should be able to in a few days. Waiting for my curls to fall and hair to be completely straight.


 I should be able to do it this week


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 1, 2012)

I just applied my MN mix, massaged scalp, moisturized & sealed and now I'm whole head baggying.  I have to step up my 'A' game if I plan to be APL by December.

I started MN on June 4th and I haven't seen any significant growth.  I'll know for sure when I relax in August, my flat iron job yesterday was decent but I couldn't straighten my NG completely. 













Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 1, 2012)

I took a week break from MN because I had my hair trimmed and flat-ironed. I'll be back on it tonight though!


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 1, 2012)

So I think it's safe to say i passed APL? I'm still in the stage in disbelief....the first pic was taken a few hours ago and the  picwith the white shirt was taken 2 weeks when i got my touch up what do you ladies think am i full APL or an i creeping my way (wishful thinking) to BSL


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 1, 2012)

Better angle


----------



## BBritdenise (Jul 2, 2012)

Although I stopped using mn about two or three weeks ago, I'd like to post a length check bc I attribute most of my growth to MN. The first two pictures are before MN. and the next two are after. Please excuse the nudity.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jul 2, 2012)

Also I plan to start using it again starting tonight.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 2, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> Better angle



Yes!! You made it


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 2, 2012)

Update!


----------



## afroette (Jul 2, 2012)

BBritdenise, amazing growth!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jul 2, 2012)

Great length checks BBritdenise, ManiiSweetheart, and Mznelly!

I got a trim on Saturday so Idk if we are still going to see progress when I do my length check.  Hopefully didnt cut off my whole month's worth of progress!  But my ends weren't in good shape...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

So did my length check! I slacked this past week and think I only applied three times but here are my pics below. I did do a dust or trim so not sure if there's even any noticeable growth but I will continue to use the mn until august. My edges look like they are coming in nicely. I used a different blpw drying technique also with a brush (tension method i guess) I posted side by side comparison pics. My hair does seem thicker though I guess!?!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking pretty good ladies


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2012)

ok i am dropping out of this challenge.  it is causing me some dryness and shedding.  but good luck to everyone an i am glad that it is working for you ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> ok i am dropping out of this challenge.  it is causing me some dryness and shedding.  but good luck to everyone an i am glad that it is working for you ladies!



Awe sorry shortdub you are having to go through that! Best of luck to you also ma'am


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is my comparison pic from may 31st and june 31st.  I still have a twa since I BC'd in April so I was not expecting significant growth only because I know whenever I BC to an almost shaven head like I just did, my growth really doesn't take off until about the 5th month.  

I did however have a little over 1/4 inch hair in the front on may 31st and I measured today and have about 1 and 1/4 inch hair.  So I almost got a whole inch of growth  which is great for me in one month.  The only thing is that I am not sure which part of my regimen is contributing to the growth since I have taken better care of my hair this time than I did with my last BC.  I also am definitely noticing thickness and strength which I am excited about since I have fine strands.  Whatever it is I am going to keep incorporating MN in my nightly regi until end of August and take 2 months off and compare growth results with/without the MN.


----------



## afroette (Jul 2, 2012)

i wish i knew how to use my flat iron. i want to see my progress!


----------



## BBritdenise (Jul 4, 2012)

Applied MN tonight. I hope I can stop being lazy and just use it everyday. If I continue to get an inch per month I can potentially make APL by my birthday !


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 4, 2012)

I haven't been applying im getting lazy ,..... I will apply today!


----------



## afroette (Jul 4, 2012)

I am having increasing difficulty in applying MN without getting it on my roots.  Anyone have pointers?  My roots are getting dry.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 4, 2012)

afroette said:


> I am having increasing difficulty in applying MN without getting it on my roots. Anyone have pointers? My roots are getting dry.


 are you using an applicator bottle?...and do you mix it with any moisterizers/oils?....castor oil and water lessens the dryness for me.


----------



## missyanne (Jul 4, 2012)

afroette said:


> I am having increasing difficulty in applying MN without getting it on my roots.  Anyone have pointers?  My roots are getting dry.


Use curl activator-----apply it after using the MN.


----------



## afroette (Jul 4, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> are you using an applicator bottle?...and do you mix it with any moisterizers/oils?....castor oil and water lessens the dryness for me.



thanks, I have castor oil and garlic oil in it, though not much.



missyanne said:


> Use curl activator-----apply it after using the MN.



Hmm, I might try this. Do you use another moisturizer then seal with the curl activator?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I hope you all are doing well!  I continue to use my MN mix 4x a week with great results.  I was surfing on YouTube about MN for growth and watched a video about one users experience. She advised cutting down the frequency of use/taper the number of times applying prior to completely discontinuing to reduce the likelihood of having hella shedding.  The video is by missamericanapplepie1, it is her third video for those interested in checking it out … it's kinda long but I was able to find some useful info in the video.  I hope you all have a Happy Fourth!


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 4, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> I am having increasing difficulty in applying MN without getting it on my roots.  Anyone have pointers?  My roots are getting dry.



I follow up my mn application with scurl it combats any dryness


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 4, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> I am having increasing difficulty in applying MN without getting it on my roots.  Anyone have pointers?  My roots are getting dry.



My scalp gets dry too, {I apply my mix to my scalp with an applicator bottle} what helps me is cowashing in between MN applications and sealing with castor oil.  HTH


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 4, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looking pretty good ladies



I agree!!!


----------



## afroette (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for the tips!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jul 5, 2012)

I was out of town so I'm a little behind on your posts. I didn't take MN with me so I haven't used MN for the wk. will start back today until the end of the month.

Still need to do my July length check.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 5, 2012)

So in addition to my mix of MN, Olive & Sunflower oil moisture lotion, and Castor Oil. I made a little batch of cayenne oil and added that too.....Creates a nice warming sensation in my scalp that i LOVE so i'll continue to use this too


----------



## afroette (Jul 5, 2012)

I applied MN tonight and then followed up with Scurl. Why did I feel so ashamed purchasing it in the store??  I didn't care when I bought the coochie cream but I didn't want anyone to think I had a jherri curl in 2012.  By the way, why DOES Scurl still exist??


----------



## beauti (Jul 6, 2012)

*ladies please help.i have been to like 5 dollar stores,dollar general,etc and i dont see MN cream anywhere! All the coochie and antifungal creams they got have the ingredient clotrimazole(sp) not miconazole...so where are you finding your cooch creams,and is there anyone applying any other antifungal cream with good results? I almost bought that clotrimazole but um im scared of waking up bald.TIA *


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 6, 2012)

beauti said:


> *ladies please help.i have been to like 5 dollar stores,dollar general,etc and i dont see MN cream anywhere! All the coochie and antifungal creams they got have the ingredient clotrimazole(sp) not miconazole...so where are you finding your cooch creams,and is there anyone applying any other antifungal cream with good results? I almost bought that clotrimazole but um im scared of waking up bald.TIA *


 Did you go to family dollar?...also some have ordered in bulk from amazon


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 6, 2012)

I am about to apply my MN mix now!


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey ladies I went to the hair dresser today because I notice I had breakage and tons of split ends... I wanted to head this issue off before it turned into a full blown problem.. The stylist blew my hair out and got to work with every snip I felt like I was slowly dying..... I know it's JUST. Hair and it will grow back but it still hurt me nonetheless. So now i am APL or a little above it  I just got home and threw it in a wrap so I  don't even know where it reaches anymore I'll check later I guess


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 6, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> Hey ladies I went to the hair dresser today because I notice I had breakage and tons of split ends... I wanted to head this issue off before it turned into a full blown problem.. The stylist blew my hair out and got to work with every snip I felt like I was slowly dying..... I know it's JUST. Hair and it will grow back but it still hurt me nonetheless. So now i am APL or a little above it  I just got home and threw it in a wrap so I don't even know where it reaches anymore I'll check later I guess


 awww sorry to hear that, i know how it feels when you have to sacrifice length!...but it will be grown back in no-time


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 6, 2012)

first one was before the rest are after


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 6, 2012)

beauti said:
			
		

> ladies please help.i have been to like 5 dollar stores,dollar general,etc and i dont see MN cream anywhere! All the coochie and antifungal creams they got have the ingredient clotrimazole(sp) not miconazole...so where are you finding your cooch creams,and is there anyone applying any other antifungal cream with good results? I almost bought that clotrimazole but um im scared of waking up bald.TIA



I purchase Monistat 7 from Walmart, I paid about $4/$5 for it … HTH


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm temporarily abandoning MN.  I thought I had this shedding under control but apparently not.  I want to see if it is the MN causing it, I sure do hope not. Then again, at least I will know the cause. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## afroette (Jul 6, 2012)

KiWiStyle, i might be behind you. i need to see where the shedding goes.


----------



## doll-baby (Jul 6, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> I follow up my mn application with scurl it combats any dryness


 
I do the exact same thing and it works like a charm! Prior to that I would mix my MN with Hawiian Silky 14 in 1 but my hair would still end up dry.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Ladies...I've miss you all! I'm 1 week post and ready to start using my MN mix again =) I'm currently prepooing over night and will wash deep condition and rollerset in the am..as soon as those rollers come out I'm putting my MN on! I'm using the monistat 7 day version...I got it at target on special for 9$ so you know I got two...I'm also going to try to apply my MN straight this time...I'm trying to make bsl by the end of the year and just made apl, thanks to MN...
ill post a new starting pic since I started using it before at like 9 weeks post so it was hard to get an accurate idea of how much growth I was getting... I'm rambling which shows my excitement lol...happy hair growing ladies


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm late with my July 1st pic. Sorry! I have been using MN, MT, and jbco on the edges. July 21st will make it 5 months since I've been using MN

Do you guys see a difference?


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 7, 2012)

beauti I had the same problem. I went to three dollar stores and all of the creams did not have MN in it. I purchase mine at Walmart.


----------



## afroette (Jul 7, 2012)

Could you guys tell me if you think this is normal daily shedding?  I have felt that my hair has shed this much, hence the current state of thinner hair.  I have never had dense hair.  Over the past weeks, before starting MN, I have noticed that my hair sheds whenever I put the nape into twists; oftentimes the shed hair is longer than the nape hair but somehow my hair falls to my nape maybe?  That is, as I am twisting the nape hair into fat twists, when I get to the bottom of the twists the shed hair comes off.  I thought the shedding had stopped after beginning biotin and garlic pills but since the beginning of last week this shedding has been going.  

Anyway this is most of the hair that I noticed had shed today.  One clump came from the right nape twist and one clump came from the left twist. I've been searching for noticeable thinner areas. I can't really tell.


----------



## missyanne (Jul 7, 2012)

afroette said:


> thanks, I have castor oil and garlic oil in it, though not much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 7, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Could you guys tell me if you think this is normal daily shedding?  I have felt that my hair has shed this much, hence the current state of thinner hair.  I have never had dense hair.  Over the past weeks, before starting MN, I have noticed that my hair sheds whenever I put the nape into twists; oftentimes the shed hair is longer than the nape hair but somehow my hair falls to my nape maybe?  That is, as I am twisting the nape hair into fat twists, when I get to the bottom of the twists the shed hair comes off.  I thought the shedding had stopped after beginning biotin and garlic pills but since the beginning of last week this shedding has been going.
> 
> Anyway this is most of the hair that I noticed had shed today.  One clump came from the right nape twist and one clump came from the left twist. I've been searching for noticeable thinner areas. I can't really tell.



I think that's excessive I only get two hair max shed hair daily


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 7, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Could you guys tell me if you think this is normal daily shedding?  I have felt that my hair has shed this much, hence the current state of thinner hair.  I have never had dense hair.  Over the past weeks, before starting MN, I have noticed that my hair sheds whenever I put the nape into twists; oftentimes the shed hair is longer than the nape hair but somehow my hair falls to my nape maybe?  That is, as I am twisting the nape hair into fat twists, when I get to the bottom of the twists the shed hair comes off.  I thought the shedding had stopped after beginning biotin and garlic pills but since the beginning of last week this shedding has been going.
> 
> Anyway this is most of the hair that I noticed had shed today.  One clump came from the right nape twist and one clump came from the left twist. I've been searching for noticeable thinner areas. I can't really tell.



To me that picture is a normal day at the ranch. My hair sheds and it's more than the twenty or so strands in the photo. I only get alarmed when I notice that the strands are short/no white bulb cause it means I have breakage. Is that amount excessive than your usual breakage? When's the last time you did a protein treatment?


----------



## afroette (Jul 7, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> To me that picture is a normal day at the ranch. My hair sheds and it's more than the twenty or so strands in the photo. I only get alarmed when I notice that the strands are short/no white bulb cause it means I have breakage. Is that amount excessive than your usual breakage? When's the last time you did a protein treatment?



I did protein last weekend.  I was shedding like this before but I also thought I had excessive shedding then, hence the thinning of my hair since I first relaxed in 2008.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 7, 2012)

afroette said:


> Could you guys tell me if you think this is normal daily shedding?  I have felt that my hair has shed this much, hence the current state of thinner hair.  I have never had dense hair.  Over the past weeks, before starting MN, I have noticed that my hair sheds whenever I put the nape into twists; oftentimes the shed hair is longer than the nape hair but somehow my hair falls to my nape maybe?  That is, as I am twisting the nape hair into fat twists, when I get to the bottom of the twists the shed hair comes off.  I thought the shedding had stopped after beginning biotin and garlic pills but since the beginning of last week this shedding has been going.
> 
> Anyway this is most of the hair that I noticed had shed today.  One clump came from the right nape twist and one clump came from the left twist. I've been searching for noticeable thinner areas. I can't really tell.



afroette,

I think that's a lot of hair for one twist but normal also depends on the individual and how long your hair is.  Has this amount of hair been ongoing or just recent?  How many twists do you have?  I've been shedding too and it's way more than "MY" normal.  I've also noticed that the longer my hair gets, the more I appear to shed.  I try not to stress too much because we should shed upto 50-100 hairs per day anyway.  My shedding is obvious, I'm finding them around the house, my daughter found one on her, her pillow.  When I moisturize and fiinger detangle, several hairs easily slide out from one small area with just a slight touch.  They have the white bulb on the end so I know it's shed hair; does these have the white bulb on the end?


----------



## afroette (Jul 7, 2012)

KiWiStyle, i will occasionally have breakage (usually shorter lengths) but I think I usually usually see white bulbs.  I finger detangle my hair first.  It's possible that when I do that I draw my shed hair to the bottom of my hair.  That hair came from two large twists of my entire nape. Maybe this is normal for me. I don't know. It seems like fewer than 50 strands, but it's alarming when so much comes off at once.  Unless I am using a comb, I always shed in the back when I do those twists. It is SO peculiar.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am sorry I been MIA but I need to get back on this and use this MN up before the challenge is up.....

*Just applied it to my edges.*


----------



## jprayze (Jul 7, 2012)

beauti said:
			
		

> ladies please help.i have been to like 5 dollar stores,dollar general,etc and i dont see MN cream anywhere! All the coochie and antifungal creams they got have the ingredient clotrimazole(sp) not miconazole...so where are you finding your cooch creams,and is there anyone applying any other antifungal cream with good results? I almost bought that clotrimazole but um im scared of waking up bald.TIA



No clotrimazole...haven't heard good things.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 7, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Hey ladies I went to the hair dresser today because I notice I had breakage and tons of split ends... I wanted to head this issue off before it turned into a full blown problem.. The stylist blew my hair out and got to work with every snip I felt like I was slowly dying..... I know it's JUST. Hair and it will grow back but it still hurt me nonetheless. So now i am APL or a little above it  I just got home and threw it in a wrap so I  don't even know where it reaches anymore I'll check later I guess



Same here! I can totally relate. Since I got my trim last Saturday, I don't even want to see where my hair reaches. :-(


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 7, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Same here! I can totally relate. Since I got my trim last Saturday, I don't even want to see where my hair reaches. :-(



I'm glad you feel my pain


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 7, 2012)

I applied MN today, but i must admit my patience has grown short for MN, it gunks up my scalp! which means i have to wash more (and to much manipulation is a no-no for my hair  ) im now washing 3 times a week, but regularly i wash once weekly.... I  may give it a month or 2 break starting in the middle of this month (instead of next month). I think in the fall i will tolerate a "gunky" scalp way better, then in this 100 degree weather erplexed.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 7, 2012)

Slacked off the past 4 days but I did apply today. Picking up a tube of MN tomorrow and thinking of applying straight this time or with a bit of water. I also have been using scurl moisturizer to combat dryness and it really does work.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 8, 2012)

Just purchased Monistat and mixed the whole tube with 1tbs MT and 1tbs JBCO to stretch.  Hopefully this will last me until the end of the month.  I will try to apply every night again.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 8, 2012)

I made a new mix yesterday. I accidentally bought liquid MSM instead of the MSM lotion so I mixed it with a tube of MN & added some bhingraj oil as well as my usual garlic & onion extracts.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 8, 2012)

Applied my mix followed up by scurl moisturizer


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 8, 2012)

I lightly applied my mix today.....


----------



## afroette (Jul 9, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> Just purchased Monistat and mixed the whole tube with 1tbs MT and 1tbs JBCO to stretch.  Hopefully this will last me until the end of the month.  I will try to apply every night again.



lovestarr, do you apply daily? I feel that a tube last me only once a week. I do have a big head though, and I don't mix as much JBCO.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 9, 2012)

MJ checking in!!! Just applied my MN/Doo Gro/Sulfer8 mix for the first time in 2 weeks!... I'm excited to be back in and even though this challenge only goes until the end of the month Im going to continue using mn until sept...I keep daydreaming APL july1 BSL sept 12... Wishful thinking I know but I'm trying to be as close as possible By my 25 birthday =)


----------



## jprayze (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm doing 1 application per day versus 2x day to start gradually stepping down since I'm taking a break from MN at the end of this challenge.  Trying to finish up this mix daily and then Will use every other day.  After keep reducing usage


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

I still have been slacking! I just haven't had the time to apply my mix but I night take a break as well since I have my hair in a sew in and the way she braided my hair I cannot get to my scalp :/


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 9, 2012)

Ran out of MN and i have to wait until Saturday to get some more... I'll still be using my mix though..just minus the MN .. i hope the other growth aids in it continue to show growth like the MN did


----------



## jprayze (Jul 9, 2012)

Latest length check, just sharing to show how my hair currently looks. I actually got 2 trims in the last month (since the pic on the left).  First one probably didnt take enough off. I think without MN, my hair would be even shorter now. Hoping to regain at least the length from left by end of month. I know I said I was going to do once daily but when I came home, I applied my mix.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 9, 2012)

Forgot the pic!!!


----------



## afroette (Jul 9, 2012)

4 weeks post with lots of new growth


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 9, 2012)

Massaging mix onto my scalp tonight


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 10, 2012)

After this challenge I plan on trying htge and giving my scalp a break from MN.. I also  plan on trying hairfinity in conjunction with this anyone want to try htge aka hair trigger growth elixir. also looking for some hair buddies to inspire and motivate each other to our individual goals


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 10, 2012)

I applied twice today, after moisterizing and sealing my hair.

*P.S.* Just wanted to inform you ladies that i have about 3 days of MN mix left, and after that is done i will not continue with MN.ill start back in the fall or winter)... i wish you guys happy hair growing!!


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mznelly I havnt tried HTGE but I want to, where do we get it and we can. Be buddies...Also I already take hairfinity...
LightEyedMami aww...is there any specific reason why your stopping, why not wait until the challenge ends at the end of the month and the take a break...either way HHG =)

Checking in...just applied my MN mix...I'm following NJoys advice and visioning myself at BSL by my birthday in sept... Going hard on my Reggie, growth aids and protective styling until then =)


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally finished my braids, and I applied last night.


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job jpraze.  definitely see progress and thickness!

here is my monthly update.  I think that after this challenge I will stop using the MN for a few months and hopefully there will be another challenge (I need challenges !  ) and I will start using it again.





First pic is June 8th and second pic is July 6th.  Sorry, I am awful at taking pictures!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 10, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> Great job jpraze. definitely see progress and thickness!
> 
> here is my monthly update. I think that after this challenge I will stop using the MN for a few months and hopefully there will be another challenge (I need challenges !  ) and I will start using it again.
> 
> ...


 
Great progress in 1 month!!!


----------



## afroette (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't believe I have so much growth after 3 weeks of MN, 4 weeks post. I don't know how I am going to get through anoter 6 weeks.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 10, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> After this challenge I plan on trying htge and giving my scalp a break from MN.. I also  plan on trying hairfinity in conjunction with this anyone want to try htge aka hair trigger growth elixir. also looking for some hair buddies to inspire and motivate each other to our individual goals



I'm thinking about HTGE but I want to see some before and afters.


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 10, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about HTGE but I want to see some before and afters.



The maker of the oil is a member of Hairlista her name is lajours she currently has a challenge going on there. I want to try it regardless the ingredients in the oil is beneficial even without the accelerated growth rate. I've also always wanted to try the hairfinity vitamins, especially after this supposed trim this stylist gave me which I'm totally convinced she got scissor happy with, I need a jump start!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 10, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> @Mznelly I havnt tried HTGE but I want to, where do we get it and we can. Be buddies...Also I already take hairfinity...
> *@**LightEyedMami** aww...is there any specific reason why your stopping, why not wait until the challenge ends at the end of the month and the take a break...either way HHG =)*
> 
> Checking in...just applied my MN mix...I'm following @NJoys advice and visioning myself at BSL by my birthday in sept... Going hard on my Reggie, growth aids and protective styling until then =)


 Well its gunky and a bit drying (so i would rather wait til the cooler months....and im stopping in a couple days because thats when my mix will be done, and i can avoid opening a new container.) I like MN so if there is a new challenge in the cold months i will join!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Just applied it to my edges.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm the same if there's a new challenge in cold months I will join. I think I may get braids as well during that's time to make application process and washing my hair easier. I have another 2 weeks worth of my mix so I gotta get it on there before I stop for a bit.


----------



## eocceas (Jul 10, 2012)

I pressed my hair June 19...Didn't quite make my goal of achieving WL for my b'day but I'm still pushing forward and pretty darn pleased with the results I got. I trimmed about an inch off that was long over due. I am now 2" away from waiste. I had to straighten ahead of schedule bc I was badly in need of a trim. But I will be buckling down and resuming my MN challenge this weekend and ps'ing for the rest of the year.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 10, 2012)

eocceas said:


> I pressed my hair June 19...Didn't quite make my goal of achieving WL for my b'day but I'm still pushing forward and pretty darn pleased with the results I got. I trimmed about an inch off that was long over due. I am now 2" away from waiste. I had to straighten ahead of schedule bc I was badly in need of a trim. But I will be buckling down and resuming my MN challenge this weekend and ps'ing for the rest of the year.


 @ eocceas  your hair is so beautiful!!!! if it was possible i would steal it from you! ... are you relaxed or natural? just beautiful...whats your regimine?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 10, 2012)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> Great job jpraze.  definitely see progress and thickness!
> 
> here is my monthly update.  I think that after this challenge I will stop using the MN for a few months and hopefully there will be another challenge (I need challenges !  ) and I will start using it again.
> 
> First pic is June 8th and second pic is July 6th.  Sorry, I am awful at taking pictures!



I have been hesitant about using this on my hair; however, your growth is inspiring me to do so.  After just one month you had a few inches.  What is your MN regiment?


----------



## Aqua2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have been using MN since July1. I apply nightly MN mixed with JBCO, sublimed sulfur, tea tree oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 10, 2012)

I just mix my MN with sulfur and virgin coconut oil.  at the beginning of the challenge I was applying it in sections (the back one day the front another day) every day.  Then as the month went on I got lazy and was applying to whole head about three times a week.  I am going to take a break though for about two months.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 10, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> After this challenge I plan on trying htge and giving my scalp a break from MN.. I also  plan on trying hairfinity in conjunction with this anyone want to try htge aka hair trigger growth elixir. also looking for some hair buddies to inspire and motivate each other to our individual goals



I actually sub'd to the htge thread yesterday.  I plan on ordering some end of this month to start using when this challenge is over.  I heard the scented ones smell DELISH!  I am using MSM and Biotin and will continue using that.  I just BC'd in April so hopefully with these growth aids I will be at SL fall 2013


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 10, 2012)

afroette said:


> lovestarr, do you apply daily? I feel that a tube last me only once a week. I do have a big head though, and I don't mix as much JBCO.



Yes I apply daily and I just looked at my batch and smh thinking this would last one month.  The thing is I had 2 different batches last month so that lasted me a month.  This is most likely 2 weeks since I use it sparingly (I'm cheap).  And I have a big head too lol


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 11, 2012)

Bought emu oil and MTG. Plan on mixing those with MN when they arrive.


----------



## ilong (Jul 11, 2012)

you can see from my join date compared to number of posts I am a PROFESSIONAL LHCF lurker.   I have the same occupation on BHM 

But you ladies have taught me so much!

I am unofficially in this challenge. I don't join challenges because  I keep my hair in PS's (weaves or braids) 99% of the time and taking pictures would more of a miss than a hit. I'm in a weave now.

My unofficial   regiment is:
1. Mix Walmart brand of MN 3 with MTG, Megatek, EVOO, EVCO.  I use more MTG and EVCO for application, sulfur and castor oil benefits, so my solution is more of a liquid.  
2. Moisturize hair (weave and mine) with water and sometimes add scurl.
3. Apply mix
4. Baggy
5. Wash out when leaving the house
6. Apply leave in Conditioner

I've been Doing this for a week and I believe I have at least a half inch of new growth. The hair at my nape, which was nit in the track now stretches to my shoulder.  I hope to have a wonderful surprise when I take this sew in out in August (stretching)


----------



## ilong (Jul 11, 2012)

I should add I take an arsenal of growth aids.

Biotin
Nioxin
HSN
Horsetail (SilicA)
MSM
Prenatals (No!!!!! Not pregnant)


----------



## afroette (Jul 11, 2012)

ilong said:


> you can see from my join date compared to number of posts I am a PROFESSIONAL LHCF lurker.  I have the same occupation on BHM
> 
> But you ladies have taught me so much!
> 
> ...


 
half an inch??  Amazing! I have that after three weeks of application.


----------



## Carmelella (Jul 11, 2012)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> Great job jpraze.  definitely see progress and thickness!
> 
> here is my monthly update.  I think that after this challenge I will stop using the MN for a few months and hopefully there will be another challenge (I need challenges !  ) and I will start using it again.
> 
> First pic is June 8th and second pic is July 6th.  Sorry, I am awful at taking pictures!



Ur making me a believer, that is a lot of growth for just a month


----------



## Carmelella (Jul 11, 2012)

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> I'm late with my July 1st pic. Sorry! I have been using MN, MT, and jbco on the edges. July 21st will make it 5 months since I've been using MN
> 
> Do you guys see a difference?



Do u brush ur hair a lot, use wigs or wear hats often because I'm not sure if it's just the lighting but ur edges look a little sparser/ more receded in the after pic.

Now you can find those wide cloth headbands that are very loose and cute.  I would start wearing those so that you wouldn't have to brush or manipulate ur scalp in that area at all.  U wear the rest of ur hair out or in very loose pony tails or buns and it'll look cute.  And not sure if ur natural or relaxed but I wouldn't relax that area until it thickened up. Also try massaging ur scalp a few times a day. 









Good luck


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 11, 2012)

Checkin In,

I applied my MN mix last night via applicator bottle ... I am considering continuing my use of MN until I exhaust the batch I have now (about six ounces.)  I will still take out a few of my extensions so I am able to post my growth results on the 31st.   I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## ilong (Jul 11, 2012)

afroette said:


> half an inch??  Amazing! I have that after three weeks of application.



I know !   I have to slap my hand from playing with that hair.  
But looking at my growth aid arsenal - the MN had a LOT of help!

And sorry if this is TMI - but as another poster reported- hair in THAT!!! area has grown also!


----------



## eocceas (Jul 11, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> @ @eocceas  your hair is so beautiful!!!! if it was possible i would steal it from you! ... are you relaxed or natural? just beautiful...whats your regimine?




Thnx LightEyedMami...I have been 100% natural for 2.5 yrs

My reggie is... 
1x a month on the 1st of each mo.
I pre-poo with a hot oil treatment or protein (Alter Ego)
 clarify scalp with Terressentials
 Deep Condition w/moisture under steamer
 Add my leave-ins and seal then retwist 

On the 15th of the mo.
I Prepoo & cowash  following dc/steamer/leave-in and seal in twist. 

Hope this helps...I try to K.i.s.s but is it ever really simple?


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol so I had to quickly read backwards to find out what this HTGE is that you Guys were referring to...turns out its hair trigger!

So funny that I use this whenever I'm not doing MN. I don't use her exact mix, as I was on Hairlista doing a challenge with her while she was coming up with it...I do use a similar one with almost identical ingredients tho (my own mix).

Great product and she's a very lovely/helpful/knowledgable individual, so I hope everyone jumps on board and support her company!


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 11, 2012)

Carmelella thanks for the pics of the headbands. I'm going to look for them. 

Im currently wearing buns. No wigs or hats. I do brush my hair, but not my edges. I'll will def keep the perm away from my edges from now on. 

I got my MTG today. I'm waiting on my emu oil. I really hope this will kick up my MN mix and lety hairline grow.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jul 11, 2012)

eocceas said:
			
		

> Thnx LightEyedMami...I have been 100% natural for 2.5 yrs
> 
> My reggie is...
> 1x a month on the 1st of each mo.
> ...



Your hair's a dream!! Hoping to b at your level by next year! 

What hair type are u?


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 11, 2012)

Ssssooo lazy right now but I am about to force myself to apply my mix and massage in for 5 mins instead of 10 since I'm extra tired


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Just applied it to my edges.....*


----------



## afroette (Jul 12, 2012)

eocceas said:
			
		

> Thnx LightEyedMami...I have been 100% natural for 2.5 yrs
> 
> My reggie is...
> 1x a month on the 1st of each mo.
> ...



Wait, alter ego is protein???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jul 12, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Wait, alter ego is protein???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have the AE garlic mask but I didn't know it was protein???


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just used up my last bit of my MN batch. Have to buy some more MN.


----------



## Funmiloves (Jul 13, 2012)

checking in (it's been a while), but I've been applying


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just applied it to my edges.....


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 13, 2012)

Applied my mix tonight....i'll be going on vacation next week for 5 days and not sure if I should take my MN with me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^ if you plan on applying it then yeah take it if you feel you need a little break then leave it home lol!


----------



## ilong (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm on a business trip in South Beach and my hair (BSS hair sew in) has LOST the battle with the sun and humidity.  My MN mix along with the sun and humidity has turned my head into A HOT (literally) messerplexed.  Second thing I do when I return home is get this mop out of my head.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2012)

ilong said:
			
		

> I'm on a business trip in South Beach and my hair (BSS hair sew in) has LOST the battle with the sun and humidity.  My MN mix along with the sun and humidity has turned my head into A HOT (literally) messerplexed.  Second thing I do when I return home is get this mop out of my head.



Awe sorry hun!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just applied my mix it to my edges....


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 14, 2012)

Checking in,

I just applied my MN mix … I think I might be able to use the mix up by the end of the challenge. My crown is definitely loving the mix, it's growing beautifully.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 15, 2012)

No MN yesterday. Will apply tonite. On every other day schedule now.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 15, 2012)

I forgot Friday and Saturday, but I will apply tonight.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay do I just bought some more mn and I added it to my cayenne mix


----------



## Course24 (Jul 16, 2012)

Checking in. Applied 1x last week. Will apply 2x this week & the following week with 1 wash before end of challenge.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 16, 2012)

Did not apply last nite, but did this am. Gradually reducing usage.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 17, 2012)

MJ checking in =) I've been using my mn mix everyday...I just got hair trigger growth elixir so for the past couple of days ive been using that after I put the mn on my scalp and massaging... Call me crazy but I'm thinking about laying on my bed horizontal with my head hanging off and massaging my scalp to make sure blood flow is getting there...lol the things I'm wiling to do for some extra inches


----------



## afroette (Jul 17, 2012)

My scalp is itching!


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 17, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Did not apply last nite, but did this am. Gradually reducing usage.



I'm slowly reducing my usage also


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 17, 2012)

jprayze, Mznelly, I might have missed where y'all said it, but why are you slowing down?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just applied it to my edges.....

I have only really been applying to my edges 2x/wk. On my wash days on clean edges....otherwise I have gel on my edges.

I wanna make sure that I am benefiting the most from my MN.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 17, 2012)

Honey Bee said:
			
		

> jprayze, Mznelly, I might have missed where y'all said it, but why are you slowing down?



A lot of us are about to take an MN break and you aren't supposed to abruptly stop, causes shedding.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 18, 2012)

I am also slowly reducing usage. Applying every other night only on edges and nape so they can catch up with the rest of my hair.


----------



## afroette (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmm, I am going to continue MN at least until I use up my remaining tubes. I've been using it only for about a month.


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Ladies I have been watching this challenge from the sidelines.  I have a question for all of the relaxed ladies. Do you stop using MN a few days prior to relaxing and if so how many days prior and how many days post before you pick back up using again?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm applying every other day now also


----------



## phyl73 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lord your hair is beautiful! I love the thickness!


----------



## cherrynicole (Jul 18, 2012)

Doing my MN about once a week when I remember. I found $1 MN at the Fiesta grocery store a few weeks back! My current mix is NM , tresseme split remedy, and eucalyptus oil. That eucalyptus oil give a nice tingle


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just applied it to my front edges.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 18, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies I have been watching this challenge from the sidelines.  I have a question for all of the relaxed ladies. Do you stop using MN a few days prior to relaxing and if so how many days prior and how many days post before you pick back up using again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



bign__17
No MN 7 days b4 or after for safe measures.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 19, 2012)

Interesting question for you ladies

Will you be replacing your MN with another growth aid during the break? If so what kind?


----------



## jprayze (Jul 19, 2012)

[USER=340099 said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart[/USER];16433745]Interesting question for you ladies
> 
> Will you be replacing your MN with another growth aid during the break? If so what kind?


 
I was thinking about getting some trigger.  Not for sure yet?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just applied it to my front edges.....


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 20, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting some trigger.  Not for sure yet?



Get it so I can have an excuse to let my inner pj out lol

Even though I was planning on doing it anyways lol


----------



## jprayze (Jul 21, 2012)

[USER=348507]Mznelly[/USER] said:
			
		

> Get it so I can have an excuse to let my inner pj out lol
> 
> Even though I was planning on doing it anyways lol



I think my plan is to do trigger for the break and then sept until the end of the year, use MN and trigger and really go hard lol. Goal is to be a good APL where one trim doesn't knock me back out!

I just finished my mix, guess I can make a little mix for the rest this month. I think I will do the same mix - peppermint, JBCO and MN with a few drops of WGHO...


----------



## afroette (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm six weeks post but I've already gotten to the unmanageable overgrown cabbage path roots

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jul 21, 2012)

afroette that's good news unless you planned to STRETCH!


----------



## afroette (Jul 21, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> afroette that's good news unless you planned to STRETCH!



Thanks. Only to ten weeks, after which I tend to lose hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just applied it to my front edges.....


----------



## jprayze (Jul 21, 2012)

No MN today but I did mix up my last mix for the month


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry if i missed but what is everyone's mix?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 21, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> Sorry if i missed but what is everyone's mix?



In my mix I have jojoba, evoo, coconut oil, a little castor oil, Rosemary EO, and MN … it's working out well for me.  I am looking forward to seeing my results at the end of the month.  What's in your mix?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 21, 2012)

Just applied my MN mix … tryna use these 3 ounces up before the end of the month!  Hope err'body enjoying the weekend.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 21, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> Sorry if i missed but what is everyone's mix?



My mix is MN, JBCO, and a few drops of peppermint oil. This time I added a little WGHO.


----------



## afroette (Jul 22, 2012)

my mix is garlic oil and jbco


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 22, 2012)

My mix is castor oil, African pride (oil mix), and MN


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine is MSM, Family Dollar MN, garlic & onion extracts & a little bit of mahabhingraj oil.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm my, mix ifms cayenne oil, olive &sunflower oil moisture lotion, and MN


----------



## jprayze (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey ladies the end of the month is near!!! Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## afroette (Jul 23, 2012)

My head has been itching, man!  I washed yesterday and didn't apply MN. I still itch.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just applied it in btwn my braids.....



NaturalfienD said:


> Just applied my MN mix … tryna use these 3 ounces up before the end of the month!  Hope err'body enjoying the weekend.



I have 2oz that I need to use up too.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 23, 2012)

I applied today...now thinking if I want to straighten for the length check?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 23, 2012)

I can already say my length check will be a 2 parter ... 1 one July 31 with the pull test and then more pictures august 5th when i straighten my hair
Just applied too, excited to see this length check..haven't pulled or tested since the last one..i wanted it to be a surprise


----------



## jprayze (Jul 24, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> I can already say my length check will be a 2 parter ... 1 one July 31 with the pull test and then more pictures august 5th when i straighten my hair
> Just applied too, excited to see this length check..haven't pulled or tested since the last one..i wanted it to be a surprise



I haven't pulled or tested either! I'm going to pull on the 31st too.  May straighten on the 3rd.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 24, 2012)

Going to get some MN tomorrow. Think I'm about to order trigger to mix with.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to buy some trigger too...but i could easily look at the ingredient list and make it myself.... I'm cheap..


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just applied it in btwn my braids.....


----------



## jprayze (Jul 26, 2012)

Applied to my edges this am...we are almost at the end!


----------



## 4bslbound (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi ladies, BIG time lurker here. This challenge is almost over and........ya'll BET NOT leave me, I mean "us" hanging!! So excited about the reveals


----------



## jprayze (Jul 26, 2012)

4bslbound said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, BIG time lurker here. This challenge is almost over and........ya'll BET NOT leave me, I mean "us" hanging!! So excited about the reveals



Yep I'm gonna do my reveal from my starting pic of the challenge. Hopefully I will see good growth even despite the two trims I had.

Also until the new challenge begins I think will still hang out here


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 27, 2012)

4bslbound said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, BIG time lurker here. This challenge is almost over and........ya'll BET NOT leave me, I mean "us" hanging!! So excited about the reveals



Lol I'll post my pics on Saturday since I'm going to get it blown out. Honestly I'm not really too excited about it since that woman butchered my hair like no tomorrow but I won't deprive y'all of your length check. With that being said I will never ever let a Dominican  touch my hair with a scissor again..

Side note: I've decided to opt out of buying hair trigger, after researching other hair forums I'm not impressed at all....she gets rave reviews on her shipping its scent and excellent customer service but not a single review on how well it does what it says it will do ? Yeah.... I'll keep my money in my pocket


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't thunk I'm going to see significant growth bc I did another trim and I know better! I can't put the scissors down :/


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 27, 2012)

I will post my pic next week but was wondering how long of a break you ladies are taking?  I plan on two months or at least until September - I hope we do another challenge!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 27, 2012)

Checking In,

I applied my MN mix today and I only have a teeny bit left, which I will apply on Sunday.  I'm still rocking extensions but I plan on taking a few down for the length check.  If there's another challenge for MN in a couple of months, I'm in. HHG!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2012)

IDK if I will be posting pics bc I did a big trim and you wont be able to tell anything. I went from BSB to NL, so why even waste you ladies time. 

I will though post pics of my edges bc that was my main reason for being in the challenge for my edges.

Will apply MN to my scalp after I braid my hair up tonight. I am DCing right now.


----------



## NubianPrize (Jul 28, 2012)

Here I am with KinkyCurly in Late May before MN 



Here is today July 28





As you can see I've had increase in both growth & thickness


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 28, 2012)

NubianPrize said:
			
		

> Here I am with KinkyCurly in Late May before MN
> 
> Here is today July 28
> 
> As you can see I've had increase in both growth & thickness



I can definitely see a difference! Looks good


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 29, 2012)

So I know its early but here's my portion I flat ironed! I really didn't want to do my whole head so just did the back. First pick is last month and second pic is today. I've trimmed twice so I don't think I have any noticeable growth. I'm going to take a break and then cont probably in Sept or Oct!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 30, 2012)

Good morning ladies, 

I applied my mix this morning to my edges only. My compare will be done via twistout. I am on the No Heat Summer Challeng and. I'm getting to the point that I'm actually enjoying it which says a lot for someone who has been wearing my hair most of the time.

Anyway, this is a twistout post from April 26 which served as one of my starting pics for this challenge: . I will do another twistout either tonight or tomorrow and post it and see how it compares...I can't wait!

Tomorrow is the *OFFICIAL* end of the challenge so please get those update pics in! Also stay here and let us know what's going on with you - post MN if you are taking a break (how's the condition of your hair, any shedding etc, are you using MN) and if you still using MN (frequency, mix, etc.).

On August 1, I will be starting to add HTGE to my regimen, similarily to how I use MN. I want to compare 1 month of growth with MN and HTGE to see what is the difference.

At the end of August, I will begin a challenge thread for September through the end of the year. I will be using both MN and HTGE for the rest of the year. My goal for the end of the year is to me a good APL (where a small trim is not going to set me back above APL) and edging toward BSL. 

BTW - When I finally straighten, I will come back and post a pic!

Thanks and happy growing!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 30, 2012)

NubianPrize said:


> Here I am with KinkyCurly in Late May before MN
> 
> View attachment 161605
> 
> ...


 
NubianPrize Awesome progress. Are you continuing to use or taking a break?


----------



## afroette (Jul 30, 2012)

Been thinking about how I'm going to compare because my before pictures are freshly relaxed and right now I'm over 7 weeks post. Hmm I can't flat iron to save my life

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 30, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Been thinking about how I'm going to compare because my before pictures are freshly relaxed and right now I'm over 7 weeks post. Hmm I can't flat iron to save my life
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Maybe a pull test?


----------



## afroette (Jul 30, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Maybe a pull test?



Good idea. Or maybe wet. Does that count? That way my new growth won't be so tightly coiled.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 30, 2012)

I wont update until Friday on freshly washed hair......
And I will continue using until my bottle is gone.


----------



## NubianPrize (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm gonna keep this up indefinitely .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jul 31, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Maybe a pull test?



afroette a pull test should work just fine


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay ladies Here They Are! The Final Results!!






My Cayenne + MN + MTG + Almond oil + Olive & Sunflower Oil Moisture lotion Mix Really kicked my hair growth into High Gear! I'd say its around 2 inches of growth ! 

One question...is BSL at the Top of the bra strap...or the bottom...? Either way..i think i'll make BSL by that September/October goal we had 

Ladies i'm sooooooooooooo happy with these results now i can't WAIT to get my hair straightened to i can swaaang it in everyone's face

Ill continue to use my mix minus MN...and instead of Almond oil i'm trying Safflower oil out...i'm just so happy


----------



## jprayze (Jul 31, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Okay ladies Here They Are! The Final Results!!
> 
> My Cayenne + MN + MTG + Almond oil + Olive & Sunflower Oil Moisture lotion Mix Really kicked my hair growth into High Gear! I'd say its around 2 inches of growth !
> 
> ...



Lovely!!! Did u have to trim anytime during the challenge?


----------



## jprayze (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't feel like twisting tonight but my updates are coming soon..


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 31, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Lovely!!! Did u have to trim anytime during the challenge?



umm... I know for sure i did trim 3 weeks ago.. and Maybe a dusting here and there


----------



## jprayze (Aug 1, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I don't feel like twisting tonight but my updates are coming soon..



I twisted this am...will take my twists out this afternoon


----------



## jprayze (Aug 1, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> umm... I know for sure i did trim 3 weeks ago.. and Maybe a dusting here and there



Cool, post pics when u straighten!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 1, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Cool, post pics when u straighten!



Oh y'all know i will!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 1, 2012)

Checking In,

I have attached my pic from June 20th (starting) and from July 31st (ending) for your viewing pleasure.  I did not notice any significant growth but it looks like my hair thickened up a bit.  What I did notice was the back of my hair is looking intense and these extensions must come out in the near, near future!!  I will check in periodically to see how you ladies who are continuing the challenge are doing with your hair.  I am looking forward the the next challenge that is starting in the fall because I will be participating again.  I hope you are all doing well ... HHG!!!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok the one on the left at beginning of the challenge and this is today. Kinda disappointed because it Doesn't look like any growth because of my recent trim on June 30 but the twist out looks better!


----------



## afroette (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't do the back because its not long enough for me to reach and it doesnt hang straight at the moment.  Here is the front.  The side I am pulling down is shorter than the other side. Original picture is from June 9 freshly relaxed.  Sorry the length is not very visible.   This pull test then is 7.5 weeks post.

ETA: My hair increased shedding lately and it seems like so in this picture.    My anemia has worsened, and my nails are brittle and I have bruises on my leg too.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 2, 2012)

afroette said:


> I can't do the back because its not long enough for me to reach and it doesnt hang straight at the moment.  Here is the front.  The side I am pulling down is shorter than the other side. Original picture is from June 9 freshly relaxed.  Sorry the length is not very visible.   This pull test then is 7.5 weeks post.
> 
> *ETA: My hair increased shedding lately and it seems like so in this picture.    My anemia has worsened, and my nails are brittle and I have bruises on my leg too. *



afroette
Dont be sad this can be fixed.
*Are you not taking an Iron pill?*
I had to do the same thing recently bc of shedding and ended up getting a BT (Big Trim) just to take away some of the damage.
I have faithfully been taking my Iron pills from GNC since the first week in July.


----------



## eocceas (Aug 2, 2012)

MsEveMarie said:


> Your hair's a dream!! Hoping to b at your level by next year!
> 
> What hair type are u?


 

Sry for the delay MsEveMarie...thnx so much! I have 4a type hair.


----------



## Mjon912 (Aug 2, 2012)

I stopped using mn last week but I plan to start again in the middle of sept...soon as I get a chance I'll post my progress pics


----------



## afroette (Aug 2, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @afroette
> Dont be sad this can be fixed.
> *Are you not taking an Iron pill?*
> I had to do the same thing recently bc of shedding and ended up getting a BT (Big Trim) just to take away some of the damage.
> I have faithfully been taking my Iron pills from GNC since the first week in July.


 
ZebraPrintLover, ive been taking iron pills too for a while now. i dont understand why my anemia has worsened!!  i got a new brand and started it yesterday.


----------



## beloved1bx (Aug 2, 2012)

afroette do you take your iron pills with vitamin c. Iron is hard to absorb in supplement form and vit c helps with that. Also make sure you don't take it with milk or supplements with calcium which makes it harder for iron to be absorbed. Need to wait an hour between. I've been anemic most of my life. I started taking the vitamin shoppe brand of iron that comes w/ vit c so I don't need to take more than one pill. I haven't had my levels tested recently but I do feel better in general.


----------



## afroette (Aug 2, 2012)

beloved1bx, thanks for the tips. i will start taking them with vit. c. I also noticed that I was taking less than half of what my doctor had prescribed for me...whoops. And more recently because of the worsening, she said to take 2 to 3 pills a day.  I don't eat dairy due to intolerance but I will pop a tums.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2012)

afroette said:


> ZebraPrintLover, ive been taking iron pills too for a while now. i dont understand why my anemia has worsened!!  i got a new brand and started it yesterday.



afroette, IDKY its going down thats very weird. Look on the back of the bottle does it have +18mg of Iron or Folic Acid?


----------



## afroette (Aug 3, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> afroette, IDKY its going down thats very weird. Look on the back of the bottle does it have +18mg of Iron or Folic Acid?



ZebraPrintLover, yeah it's 25 mg maybe? I bought some that are 60 something mg which is what my PA originally prescribed.  She told me to double to triple up on the 60 something mg. I think I'd just do 60 for a couple weeks and then work my way to twice a day.  Hopefully I can go for retesting in about 3/4 months.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2012)

afroette said:


> ZebraPrintLover, yeah it's 25 mg maybe? I bought some that are 60 something mg which is what my PA originally prescribed.  She told me to double to triple up on the 60 something mg. I think I'd just do 60 for a couple weeks and then work my way to twice a day.  Hopefully I can go for retesting in about 3/4 months.



afroette, yea I just got done doubling up for like 2 weeks straight. Make sure you stay up on your water and fiber too, dont want you constipated or anything .


----------



## Mznelly (Aug 4, 2012)

(((does happy dance))) hair relaxed today I'll post my final check in and length check when get home from the hair dresser


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey ladies! i got my hair blown out today but pics will come tomorrow since the lady wrapped my hair for me since i have no wrapping skills! She did a great job didnt over do the shampoo, had an AMAZING DC, detangled very nicely not too rough, used heat protectant and everything! My only issue was that she burned my neck but id rather have a burnt neck then damaged hair..she looked like she was about to cry when it happened ...ANYWAYS Have a nice evening ladies ^.^


----------



## jprayze (Aug 6, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! i got my hair blown out today but pics will come tomorrow since the lady wrapped my hair for me since i have no wrapping skills! She did a great job didnt over do the shampoo, had an AMAZING DC, detangled very nicely not too rough, used heat protectant and everything! My only issue was that she burned my neck but id rather have a burnt neck then damaged hair..she looked like she was about to cry when it happened ...ANYWAYS Have a nice evening ladies ^.^



We are waiting...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 6, 2012)

Here they are ladies...i can't really explain why I don't have a real clothes on ...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 6, 2012)

Another ...haver to do them one at a time or the app will crash


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 6, 2012)

Okay this is the last one ...for 100% humidity my hair barely reverted!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 7, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart your hair is growing great!!!


----------



## deedoswell (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats to all!  I still have to post my ending pic.  But just want to say thanks Jpraze for this challenge!  Good job ladies!!!


----------



## deedoswell (Aug 7, 2012)

*** jprayze***  Sorry!!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 7, 2012)

jprayze said:


> ManiiSweetheart your hair is growing great!!!



Thank you !!


----------



## abioni (Aug 9, 2012)

I found a set of antifungal cream and powder. The powder is the same as this one http://www.amazon.com/Medline-Antifungal-Powder-3-oz/dp/B004TJH0EW/ref=pd_sim_bt_3. Can I use it too? I plan to mix it with aloe vera, water and oil.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 10, 2012)

abioni said:
			
		

> I found a set of antifungal cream and powder. The powder is the same as this one http://www.amazon.com/Medline-Antifungal-Powder-3-oz/dp/B004TJH0EW/ref=pd_sim_bt_3. Can I use it too? I plan to mix it with aloe vera, water and oil.



I never heard of anyone using the powder, so I really don't know.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey ladies just saying hi! Was using the hair trigger but it may have too much going on for me...having allergic reaction on face don't know whether it's related. Either way taking a 2 wk break from trigger. I miss my MN!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 13, 2012)

I will be creating a new challenge thread so we can get our challenger list started and everyone can start gathering up their MN so we will be ready on September 1.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 13, 2012)

I had been using MN everyday and I also take garlic pills for health.  My hair started shedding about 2 weeks ago when I was 5 weeks post.  I know with MN you aren't supposed to shed at all but I looked online and it said that you can shed from using growth aids because it speeds up your hair cycles. I've stopped using it for now.  

Has anyone else started shedding while using MN?


----------



## BreAhhnNa (Aug 13, 2012)

Does anyone use sulfur powder in their mn mix?


----------



## pinkness27 (Aug 13, 2012)

BreAhhnNa said:
			
		

> Does anyone use sulfur powder in their mn mix?



I did at one point. I put too much for my 1st batch and it would leave my hair yellow. My 2nd batch I used less and it dried on clear.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 14, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> I had been using MN everyday and I also take garlic pills for health. My hair started shedding about 2 weeks ago when I was 5 weeks post. I know with MN you aren't supposed to shed at all but I looked online and it said that you can shed from using growth aids because it speeds up your hair cycles. I've stopped using it for now.
> 
> Has anyone else started shedding while using MN?


 
I didn't experience any more shedding than normal while using MN.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 16, 2012)

I made a simple mix of grapeseed, JBCO and peppermint oil...only thing is missing MN!!!  Can't wait to jump back in.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 16, 2012)

My hair is still straight, but it's going to be a full on hair weekend come friday night!  Urghh I miss my curls soo much ! I'm thinking sticking with my cayenne mix minus the MN


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 16, 2012)

Putting up another PS so may finish this weekend or so lol! Doing some braids will post pics when done. I think I'm going to start back on the MN bc it will be easier to apply than it was with the sew ins and I plan to keep my braids for 2 months or maybe longer I think this will definitely help me to retain and keep my hands and scissors out of my hair. Anyone else planning on sticking with the MN?


----------



## pinkness27 (Aug 16, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Anyone else planning on sticking with the MN?



I am. My hairline is terrible and needs all the MN attn it can get. No breaks for me lol


----------



## jprayze (Aug 17, 2012)

New Challenge begins September 1!!!http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=638161


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

Allandra, can you please close this thread? Thanks!


----------

